# 8/24 Raw Discussion Thread: Fallout from SummerFest Fuckery



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*HAHAHA BITCH*












*THE CHAMPS ARE HERE*












*HAPPY 70TH BIRTHDAY VINNIE MAC*









SO I guess if Rollins doesn't relinquish or lose the U.S. Championship before Night of Champions he will work two matches - Cena and ???


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

That fucking laugh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Predicting the biggest celebration in history for vinny, the divas getting two long, boring matches, Seth stealing the show, Owens/Ryback, Cena promo, Sheamus boring, Reigns/ambrose promo about nothing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Vince's birthday so that means Wyatt and Ambrose are getting buried way harder than usual, and Seth will ramble on for 2 hours. Not interested.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Sting


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Somehow I feel Rollins win was just to give him the US title when :cena4 takes the World title at NoC.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just hoping Sheamus can finally move on from Orton. Orton has been keeping him down honestly for a good while. Their shit was good back in 2011/2012, but damn, it needs to stop now. It's too forced.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I finally come off my boycott of WWE tonight. so this will be the first WWE show I watch since the Raw after Batttleground. Lets hope WWE don't force my hand to boycott further WWE events hmm...

How was Summerslam?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wanna see El Torrito vs. Xavier Woods tonight. Who's with me. :side:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward to another fantastic episode of the longest running weekly episodic television show. Hopefully we get an Axel appearance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ellthom said:


> I finally come off my boycott of WWE tonight. so this will be the first WWE show I watch since the Raw after Batttleground. Lets hope WWE don't force my hand to boycott further WWE events hmm...
> 
> How was Summerslam?


If you knew, you'd be boycotting Raw.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So what are the chances of Zo and Cass showing up on RAW tonight? The idea of them feuding with New Day. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, Brock tonight, or just Heyman coming out and having a moan?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LiterallyNothing said:


> That fucking laugh.


Aside from the Stone Cold Salute by Brock in Hells Gate, that was a great moment. :lol



Brock said:


> So, Brock tonight, or just Heyman coming out and having a moan?


He better be present and out for blood tonight. Maybe have him destroy the El Matadors or something out of rage.


He needs to be PISSED OFF and not just standing there like a statue listening to Paul "saying something stupid" as usual.....

Remember what he did to 3MB? I want to see something like THAT from Brock tonight.....


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Since PCB won I would have them compete in a triple threat match to determine the #1 contender for Nikki's championship. This upsets Sasha and she dumps the dead weight Naomi and Tamina.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm boycotting after that bullshit they pulled with Brock last night. Utterly disgraceful from Vince, Undertaker, HHH, Dunn, etc.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Didn't watch most of Summerslam because my laptop decided to magically not work. But what I did see looked like ass. I presume it'll be an ass RAW continuing the same goddamn feuds with nothing fresh, a bunch of rematches, and a ridiculously long promo with the Authority and Vince over his b-day. Ugh. I'll be falling asleep during it undoubtedly like I have the past several weeks.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Can we get a Divas title match with a title change? Really don't want to sit through another month of the same segments before someone finally takes the title at Night of Champions. Just get it over with.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll be there live. Any sign ideas??


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Coming off one of the best SummerSlams in years, Seth Rollins and New Day with 75% of the gold. Should be a fun RAW. Ryback needs to lose the IC Title now though.

I hope the Vince stuff is post-show and I am also hoping for something new from the divas tonight as well, maybe a title match. 

Also interested in the next development in Family vs Family and I also want Ziggles to move on from boring Rusev.

The possibility of Sting is always exciting because he is timeless as infinity.
*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

For the love of god just end the Orton/sheamus feud


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I predict two garbage matches from the Divas that nobody will care about and the forums will blow up about why don't the crowd care.

More Orton/Shaemus nonsense

A great promo and match from New Day

Seth Rollins bragging about the title win and having an open challenge match

Cesaro beating Owens or Owens coming out to challenge Seth for the US title

Long boring promo from Cena

The team of Rollins/Stewart, Stewart being Rollins advocate becoming official. 

Heyman dropping a promo on Taker

New member to the Wyatts which helps them overcome Reigns and Ambrose


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Coming off one of the best SummerSlams in years
> *


it blew away last year's, but 2013 was better imo :draper2


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sheamus cashes in on Rollins tonight, wins the WWE WHC. Orton claims the right to a title match at NOC since he holds a victory over the champion at Battleground (rinse and repeat of Orton/Rollins feud after WM.)

Cena therefore can't compete for the WWE WHC since he doesn't have a rematch clause for that title, however he does have a rematch for the U.S. Title, so we see Cena/Rollins at NOC for the U.S. Title where Cena wins, to set up a rubber match at Hell in a Cell because WWE never knows when to end feuds.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

If Undertaker shows, does New York chant, "You Tapped Out!"?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Summerslam was fucking awesome. Can't wait to see what they have in store for us tonight.
As long as it's not The Rock, I'm good.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *l also want Ziggles to move on from boring Rusev.
> *


I'd say Rusev needs to move on from boring Ziggler, personally.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Who will be in the U.S. And IC title pictures? Owens? Cesaro? Ambrose? miz? And surely sett won't have the U.S. Title very long


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> So what are the chances of Zo and Cass showing up on RAW tonight? The idea of them feuding with New Day. :mark:


I have been predicting this all week.



Spoiler: NXT taping



The pop for them to start Saturday show was arguably the loudest thing I have heard at any live event. This includes college basketball games, concerts, other WWE events, and so on. It was simply amazing and I can't wait to see it on an upcoming NXT show.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TKOW said:


> Sheamus cashes in on Rollins tonight, wins the WWE WHC. Orton claims the right to a title match at NOC since he holds a victory over the champion at Battleground (rinse and repeat of Orton/Rollins feud after WM.)
> 
> Cena therefore can't compete for the WWE WHC since he doesn't have a rematch clause for that title, however he does have a rematch for the U.S. Title, so we see Cena/Rollins at NOC for the U.S. Title where Cena wins, to set up a rubber match at Hell in a Cell because WWE never knows when to end feuds.













Yeah that,s just about the WORSt case senario IMO which means it has a real possabilty to happen in the E. Man the next NxT take over can't come fast enought, the monday night fuckery


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

tark1n said:


> I have been predicting this all week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right dude. If they did make their main roster debuts tonight, I could forgive them not being on the Takeover special in any capacity.

The possibilities in the tag team division if you introduce Zo/Cass.... :mark:

Honestly, the only thing in WWE right now that I give fuck about is the tag team division. The so called 'diva's revolution' has been a flop.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If they want to really cement Taker as a heel, have him come out and say "Yeah, i knew the ref wasn't looking and the tap out wouldn't count, so i took advantage and took out Lesnar".

Even that wouldn't work though, as ive said it before, Taker has just been a desperate man seeking 'revenge', rather than a heel IMHO.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

In before 3-4 random 6 person tag matches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

On the SummerSlam pre-show Stephanie said, referring to the winners of the divas match 'to the victor goes the spoils'. Let's see if she even meant anything by that.

I wonder if Seth will wear the white gear tonight, he looked like an angel! And now he has two titles...I can't even know what to say.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


If I played a drinking game last night, I'd probably still be drunk right now.

I just want to see how they deal with Taker/Brock. Beyond that, I don't have much interest in RAW. The Divas Revolution has turned into a bust. The difference between NXT and the main roster is crazy. Seth put on a great match but he's been overexposed to me for months now. I don't really have that much interest in watching him for two hours as opposed to his usual one. Reigns, Dean and Wyatt are going around in circles and that dreaded Rusev/Ziggler story is still going on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> If I played a drinking game last night, I'd probably still be drunk right now.
> 
> I just want to see how they deal with Taker/Brock. Beyond that, I don't have much interest in RAW. The Divas Revolution has turned into a bust. The difference between NXT and the main roster is crazy. Seth put on a great match but he's been overexposed to me for months now. I don't really have that much interest in watching him for two hours as opposed to his usual one. Reigns, Dean and Wyatt are going around in circles and that dreaded Rusev/Ziggler story is still going on.


I hear you on all accounts (and I still may be a little buzzed from last night to :lol)

Summerslam is supposed to be the "culmination" of all the BIG summer stories and the night after Summerslam is supposed to set-up what stories they will be using to get them through the fall until WM season starts.

Last night however there were ZERO story endings outside of the New Day regaining the tag titles (unless that Ambreigns/Wyatts match was their blow-off) everything else was fuckery to continue feuds, and in a lot of cases continue feuds few people seem to want to continue seeing.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone else as close to breaking point as i am?

John Stewart from The Daily Show is interfering in WWE title matches, some actor from a TV show on the CW is wrestling and the main event of Summerslam is headlined by a guy who also headlined this PPV 21 years ago. 

This is what it has come to.

With all the talent WWE has on it's roster that really just happened.

The roster is so horribly booked and marketed that they felt they had to drag The Undertaker out of his semi-retirement to sell the ppv and pair up John Cena with Rollins because they literally had no one else to turn to that they trusted.

There is virtually nothing enjoyable at the moment.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


The sun's gotta be going down somewhere. Get stuck in I say, your going to need something to get through tonight's show. I'm considering strong opiates to be honest.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE is too obsessed with getting mainstream media attention. Last night they had Jon Stewart get involved, Stephen Amell in a marquee match, and two references of Rousey last night. The funny thing is that the mainstream media is no selling them today!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE is too obsessed with getting mainstream media attention. Last night they had Jon Stewart get involved, Stephen Amell in a marquee match, and two references of Rousey last night. *The funny thing is that the mainstream media is no selling them today!*


Actually, they've gotten a lot of mainstream press today. I've seen a lot of articles about Summerslam. The press took the bait.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


After last night I might need to mainline that into my veins. 

Although most of the fuckery might be forgiven if they actually follow through and give Rollins his statue. And then pissed Brock takes one look at it and destroys it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Actually, they've gotten a lot of mainstream press today. I've seen a lot of articles about Summerslam. The press took the bait.


I haven't seen much. And it wasn't trending much last night.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


I might need a few drinks after Raw. There's a good chance Sheamus will cash in tonight. Can't see them having Seth hold both titles unless he does what I saw and just gives the U.S. title to his friend KO. 

Even then, if he gets cashed in on it won't take away from last night. I was marking like it was Mania again. Fantastic showing from Seth, the guy who would get lost once the Shield disbanded.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's hoping The New Day will cut a golden promo, only to be interrupted by the debuting Enzo and Big Cass who will cut a golden promo themselves, leading to many memorable, golden exchanges in the future between the two teams.

#MinisterofMash #TricepMeat #NEWDAYROCKS #HowYouDoin #SAWFT #PowerofPositivity


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


I hope you can make it through the night man :mj2


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Actually, they've gotten a lot of mainstream press today. I've seen a lot of articles about Summerslam. The press took the bait.


Won't mean anything if they can't even draw a measly 3.0.
Hopefully that rumor posted in this section comes to fruition. They need a spark.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> *Won't mean anything if they can't even draw a measly 3.0.*
> Hopefully that rumor posted in this section comes to fruition. They need a spark.


That's true. I expect RAW to get their usual post PPV bump, but the WWE has established that they can't hold that rating. I know I'm over what I've been watching lately. I'm just glad the fall season will be here soon and new episodes of TV shows will be back.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If Stewart appears tonight and becomes part of a storyline then they will get more mainstream attention.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope we get something fresh booked for the future main event scene.

Fatal four way at Night of Champions between Owens/Cesaro/Rollins/Cena.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - Triple H gave a tour of WWE headquarters to WWE World Heavyweight Champion and United States Champion Seth Rollins this morning. The footage will air on tonight's RAW.
> 
> WWE posted these photos:
> 
> ...


-


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock to come out pissed as hell looking for.........Charles Robinson.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Stewart appears tonight and becomes part of a storyline then they will get more mainstream attention.


:maury

Stewart to become an honorary member of the Authority and tell the world he bought in to Rollins agenda


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I just read that Undertaker isn't showing up. I hope that doesn't mean Brock is a no show too. He can terrorize Charles Robinson, but I did want to see some kind of continuation to Taker/Brock on RAW.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I just read that Undertaker isn't showing up. I hope that doesn't mean Brock is a no show too. He can terrorize Charles Robinson, but I did want to see some kind of continuation to Taker/Brock on RAW.


Lesnar was never scheduled for tonight's Raw. Undertaker was pulled; he flew home.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Leaving Jersey now and will boarding the disgusting NY subway trains once I'm in Ny. Can't wait for the show, going with my cousin who is a casual so he has no idea about the potential spoiler. He's gonna go crazy if it's true and The Vigilante is there. 

Decent seats but it's about experience. Just hoping for a great show and no cash in :side:. But a great show for me since I'm there live could be a terrible show for the members on here 8*D.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Brock to come out pissed as hell looking for.........Charles Robinson.


I would be ok with another BROCK SMASH segment like the night after Mania :Brock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I would be ok with another BROCK SMASH segment like the night after Mania :Brock


As long as he's actually there tonight, yeah. Looks like Taker has buggered off back home though.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Lesnar was never scheduled for tonight's Raw. Undertaker was pulled; he flew home.


fpalm

I honestly thought they were both scheduled. Thanks for the info. I guess tonight is just Rollins Appreciation Night or something. 



Might Guy said:


> Leaving Jersey now and will boarding the disgusting NY subway trains once I'm in Ny. Can't wait for the show, going with my cousin who is a casual so he has no idea about the potential spoiler. He's gonna go crazy if it's true and The Vigilante is there.
> 
> Decent seats but it's about experience. Just hoping for a great show and no cash in :side:. But a great show for me since I'm there live could be a terrible show for the members on here 8*D.


Enjoy Brooklyn and RAW. I hope it's a good show for you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

FFS, at least Heyman has to come out bitching.........right??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stewart saying that he hated Taker's streak being broken.
The commentary mentioning Ric Flair's record.
Cena doing the Figure-four lock.

Stewart will probably say that he did it because he's an oldschool fan and he didn't want Flair's record to be broken.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Leaving Jersey now and will boarding the disgusting NY subway trains once I'm in Ny. Can't wait for the show, going with my cousin who is a casual so he has no idea about the potential spoiler. He's gonna go crazy if it's true and The Vigilante is there.
> 
> Decent seats but it's about experience. Just hoping for a great show and no cash in :side:. But a great show for me since I'm there live could be a terrible show for the members on here 8*D.


Where in NJ were you?!

Undertaker not showing up tonight = :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Might Guy said:


> Leaving Jersey now and will boarding the disgusting NY subway trains once I'm in Ny. Can't wait for the show, going with my cousin who is a casual so he has no idea about the potential spoiler. He's gonna go crazy if it's true and The Vigilante is there.
> 
> Decent seats but it's about experience. Just hoping for a great show and no cash in :side:. But a great show for me since I'm there live could be a terrible show for the members on here 8*D.


Praying for your safe return to beautiful Boston :rollins


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I hope we get something fresh booked for the future main event scene.
> 
> *Fatal four way at Night of Champions between Owens/Cesaro/Rollins/Cena.*


This. Make it a 2/3 Falls Match for both titles with the stipulation being the same as Angle/Benoit/Jericho at WrestleMania 2000.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Was hoping I'd get to see Brock and Taker tonight, they closed out the last raw I went to. Oh well, I hope theres a surprise or 2 tonight and not a 6 man tag main event isnt announced at the start of the show. I have high hopes. I'm fully prepared for what may be Seth Rollins Appreciation night as well.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock said:


> FFS, at least Heyman has to come out bitching.........right??


I would expect Heyman to either open or come out at 9 to address it, but beyond him yelling and showing the footage I don't know if it accomplishes much tonight without either Brock or Taker there.




It's Yersel! said:


>


"Man, that twitter pic was right.......uh, I mean nice belt."


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Man, that twitter pic was right.......uh, I mean nice belt."


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Where in NJ were you?!
> 
> Undertaker not showing up tonight = :ti


Don't know Jersey a ton but I got off Metropark and my cuz picks up, his place is nearby. 

Taker not showing up sucks, I hope Sting shows up though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Don't know Jersey a ton but I got off Metropark and my cuz picks up, his place is nearby.
> 
> Taker not showing up sucks, I hope Sting shows up though.


Ah, that's in Edison. I know MetroPark well. Used to go there every other weekend when I was in college to visit my girlfriend who went to school at University of Maryland. Edison is like 30-40 minutes from where I am.

Have fun tonight, man.

:rollins


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Welp...now that Summerslam has come and gone, we're now hitting the sleeper period that is the months September-January until RTWM32...and considering how shit the build up was to the two big events this year, it's going to be a looooong couple of months.

Also, Jon fucking Stewart for fuck sake. Let's have Cena and Letterman vs. Rollins and Stewart at NOC. MANE STREEM ATTENSHUN


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I know it is a little early but after the large amounts of FUCKERY last night....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


_*Already got a few bottles in my room. So I am ready for a good drink to get through the fuckery tonight.*_


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> Here's hoping The New Day will cut a golden promo, only to be interrupted by the debuting Enzo and Big Cass who will cut a golden promo themselves, leading to many memorable, golden exchanges in the future between the two teams.
> 
> #MinisterofMash #TricepMeat #NEWDAYROCKS #HowYouDoin #SAWFT #PowerofPositivity


I would mark the fuck out if this happened.


----------



## BookItVince (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't wait for Rollins to cut a typically awful 20 minute promo which I'm sure will be met with most of you geeks embarrassing yourselves by actually believing that it was anything more than pure garbage.

By all means, appreciate his in-ring work - which is undeniably fantastic, but stop fucking pretending he's not an utter failure in aspects that truly matter.

Won't be watching RAW. Fuck this atrocious company.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Just me who really wants Seth to come out wearing one of Cena's _The Champ is Here_ t-shirts then?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Yersel! said:


> Just me who really wants Seth to come out wearing one of Cena's _The Champ is Here_ t-shirts then?


Actually I would rather Rollins having one of his OWN new shirts on that says the champ is here :Cocky


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Actually I would rather Rollins having one of his OWN new shirts on that says the champ is here :Cocky


True mate. That would be a 100 times better and funnier.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Taker not being there is a good thing since I was afraid Sting was there to set up an angle with him and I do not wish to see that match. I wonder who Sting is going for if he really is coming tonight.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I admit, i did expect both Taker and Brock to be there tonight, but neither of them are by the looks of it. Wether it's because taker is hurt, or they just pulled him as they have fuck all 'cos they can't write shit, i don't know.

They could have had Taker cut a heelish promo to basically say "Yeah i knew the ref wasn't looking so i tapped, what you gonna do now Brock"? Brock could have then come out and they have another brawl. Goes out of control and HHH suspends them or something.

:shrug Fuck knows. All i know is Heyman or someone better moan/explain what happened last night, including the fucking tap out, and not just sweep it under the rug until Taker/Brock show up again. Whenever that will be.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brock's there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Brock's there.


Thank fuck. I did read earlier he wasn't so i wasn't sure.

Although if he just comes out and stands next to Heyman. ARRRRGGGHHH!!!!

Hopefully he goes into Terminator mode, destroys everything, then hunts down Robinson lol. Although i expect Heyman to have a bitch fit too, so he should TBH.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

> 5:06 P.M. UPDATE: As first reported on WWE’s official Facebook page, Brock Lesnar has been confirmed to appear live on tonight’s Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network.


WWE.com


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Predictions for tonight:

- Seth Rollins will open the show
- Brock Lesnar will get "suspended" (in other words he will get written off television)
- The Divas match won't get through one commercial
- WWE will continue with Amell/Stardust
- Stephanie will mention Ronda Rousey


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> True mate. That would be a 100 times better and funnier.


Or something like:


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Or something like:












He'll need a hand-towel with a message on as well :lol.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully we see some new feuds, some of the current feuds have run their course. Also hoping Sasha dumps Naomi and Tamina, she's much better on her own.


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

This was took earlier today, Taker looks fine. So frustrating they aren't using him tonight ffs.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> Brock to come out pissed as hell looking for.........Charles Robinson.


Little Naitch will be ready :












WOOOOOO! 



:lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Brock Lesnar is there tonight. This gon' be good.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TKOW said:


> WWE.com




Terrific news! Now at least there's an actual segment to look forward to tonight. 


But I agree with Brock(the poster). He better be out to kick some jobber tag-team ass like the Matadors(since 3MB is now 1MB) 'cause it would totally suck that he would just stand there, look mean, and not do JACK.




phenom_123 said:


> This was took earlier today, Taker looks fine. So frustrating they aren't using him tonight ffs.


okay now THAT pisses me off. He does look fine. Fine enough to be involved in another Brock/Taker brawl tonight. 


It's stupid that he won't be there. Just stupid.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock bitch :brock4


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Please be good. Most fall out shows are either good/great or decent at best.
Please deliver the goods wwe.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sheamus better not cash in tonight unless he loses or I'll cry myself to sleep. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Brock bitch :brock4


Brock doesn't need to bitch. Heyman does that for him instead.


I want to see him bust some heads tonight.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Brock Lesnar is there tonight. This gon' be good.


:yes

I hope he destroys something. Or someone. I'll take either or both.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope Miz stays in the IC title picture. Any chance of this happening?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

RatedR10 said:


> Brock Lesnar is there tonight. This gon' be good.


 because he can again stand in the middle of the ring and then leave?
Yeah that would be great. Awesome!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

They're going to have Seth defend the US Title against KO and Cesaro and have Sheamus Cash-in during that match, aren't they?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> Sheamus better not cash in tonight unless he loses or I'll cry myself to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh God. Lets hope he doesn't cash in.

That's the last thing I thought of.

At least we have Brock :mark:


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Tata Toothy said:


> Oh God. Lets hope he doesn't cash in.
> 
> That's the last thing I thought of.
> 
> At least we have Brock :mark:


Imagine Sheamus cashing-in, but a pissed off Brock interrupts the match and costs Sheamus his title opportunity!? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Don't make me regret staying up to watch this tonight WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If sheamus cashes in tonight. I will lose all hope for anyone.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


> Imagine Sheamus cashing-in, but a pissed off Brock interrupts the match and costs Sheamus his title opportunity!? :mark::mark::mark:


I'd take that.. As long as sheamus doesn't walk out with the titles.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If WWE thinks i'm going to care about Sheamus as champion, they are in for the rudest awakening in the world. The cash-in pretty much has to be a failure or they risk a completely dead Raw going into the fall.

What i'm about to say is controversial, but i'd rather Cena have the title at this point than Sheamus. At least there are people who care about him one way or the other. Nobody gives a frak about Sheamus in 2015 except for Vince and Hunter... and i'm not even sure they see him the way they used to. They have a hard-on for Reigns now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A Sheamus cash in seems so soon. I don't like the idea of Seth having two belts, but what's done is done. They may as well let him having bragging rights for the next month.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

40 mins til RAW, damn gotta get ready for the possible shitstorm tonight.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I am so not ready for RAW tonight, that's why drinking always delivers :WHYYY3 :cesaro


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


> Imagine Sheamus cashing-in, but a pissed off Brock interrupts the match and costs Sheamus his title opportunity!? :mark::mark::mark:


:mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/a/img661/6540/X0lK9s.jpg

Enjoy the show guys, crowd is gonna be hot. Especially for the New Day if the chants from outside mean anything.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, RefGate is going to be the big storyline isn't it?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> If WWE thinks i'm going to care about Sheamus as champion, they are in for the rudest awakening in the world. The cash-in pretty much has to be a failure or they risk a completely dead Raw going into the fall.
> 
> What i'm about to say is controversial, but i'd rather Cena have the title at this point than Sheamus. At least there are people who care about him one way or the other. Nobody gives a frak about Sheamus in 2015 except for Vince and Hunter... and i'm not even sure they see him the way they used to. *They have a hard-on for Reigns now.*


But people actually care about Reigns. Well that is kids, females, and apparently grandmas:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632281798639095808
But they're just casuals. So they don't really count as fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dazzy666 said:


> Sheamus better not cash in tonight unless he loses or I'll cry myself to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I want to see him cash in then have Rollins say NO NO NO that title match was for the US title not the WWE title.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Might Guy said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img661/6540/X0lK9s.jpg
> 
> Enjoy the show guys, crowd is gonna be hot. Especially for the New Day if the chants from outside mean anything.


Aw, man.
That is a sweet view.
Have a great show, my friend!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

My hopes tonight's Raw;

- A lengthy singles divas match. This is the way the push women's wrestling in the WWE, as seen by NXT Specials. Let two of the top divas go 15-20 minutes, show the WWE audience what they can do.

- Progression in the Cesaro/Owens fued. Huge fan of both of these guys, wouldn't mind a back-and-forth between them one bit.

- Very skeptical about this rumoured "huge angle" for tonight's Raw. Most likely Sting returning to Lesnar/Undertaker being announced for Wrestlemania 32.

- Ryback to move on from The Miz and Big Show and fued with a good heel. I like Ryback, let's give his IC Championship reign a chance. He's never going to have a good reign by fueding with Big Show.

- The Wyatt family to get a new member. I wish for this every week. I desperately want Bray to have a large stable with 4 or 5 followers. A cult leader with 1 follower is so just so stupid. Like ridiculously stupid.

- Something to happen with the US Championship. For all the faults Cena has, he really did elevate the US Championship and I hope Rollins loses/vacates it soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I want to see him cash in then have Rollins say NO NO NO that title match was for the US title not the WWE title.


That would be funny as hell if Seth had the option of which title was defended :lmao

This is from Brooklyn again, is it not?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That would be funny as hell if Seth had the option of which title was defended :lmao
> 
> This is from Brooklyn again, is it not?


They can even have Seth lose then claim it was not for the WWE title and that Sheamus never said what title he was cashing in for.

that would be the best heel move ever.

yes its in Brooklyn again


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> My hopes tonight's Raw;
> 
> *- A lengthy singles divas match. This is the way the push women's wrestling in the WWE, as seen by NXT Specials. Let two of the top divas go 15-20 minutes, show the WWE audience what they can do.*
> 
> ...


- Agreed 100% completely. They can totally continue with the three stable rivalries, but single matches is the way to go. 

- Who would he feud though, you think? Barrett maybe? Stardust? NXT debuter?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe they will use this opportunity to retire the US title


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

They just said the BEAST IS THERE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How was it one of the most controversial endings to a match of all time LOL
shit like that happens all the time.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


The fuckery starts in 6 minutes and counting:nerd:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I want Owens VS Ryback.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> - Agreed 100% completely. They can totally continue with the three stable rivalries, but single matches is the way to go.
> 
> - Who would he feud though, you think? Barrett maybe? Stardust? NXT debuter?


- Giving any combination of Paige/Charlotte/Becky/Sasha/Nikki a 15-20 minute singles match on Raw and you'd have a good start to a "Diva's revolution".

- Neville would be an interesting fued. Face vs face with the whole dynamic of power vs speed. Orton is pretty stale as face, him turning heel and fueding with Ryback could be excellent. My first choice would probably be Rusev, but they're sadly continuing with the Rusev/Ziggler fued.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock is confirmed for tonight!!! I was going to skip RAW before I saw that!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock in the house!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So with Roman getting the biggest heat of the night, do they go with putting Sting with him for protection and go with a 6 man match at NoC?

Or hopefully they get Dean away from being the jobber buddy and he can have his own storyline.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I think Lesnar needs to have a big impact tonight.

He hasn't won any of his last 3 PPV matches. Not exactly the way to book an unstoppable monster!

Lesnar was one of the best things WWE have had in a long time between Wrestlemania 30 and Wrestlemania 31, I want to see him get back to that level of dominance.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish I had a life so I wouldn't tune in to Raw tonight. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And so it begins...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

It really didn't live up to the hype paul =(


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natecore said:


> I wish I had a life so I wouldn't tune in to Raw tonight. fpalm


Hey, at least you've got us.



Oh God, it's worse than you thought.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey looks who's tarting raw HHH :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Here we go again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday Night Rollins :rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Let the #WWEFuckery begin!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol I like Graves's prediction

Tonight - Rollins somehow wins the IC title
Next week - He wins the tag team titles

:Cocky


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't Triple H be pissed that his big main event ended with major controversy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins looking damn good with those two titles. :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mah man Rollins :rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Man :rollins


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Seth the White Ranger :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The US title looks good on Rollins.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins statue unveiling :Cocky


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Where is the Hulk Hogan statue though... oh wait


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No Hogan :maury


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope Kane returns tonight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rollins


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

it should be the statue of david, with seth's head


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wheres the Hogan statue


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I NEED that statue to have the Rollins trollface.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

HHHug it out!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is the bromance i can get on board with!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good open to the show. I wonder who destroys the statue.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth so happy.

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So shouldn't Rollins be the last guy shown in the Raw intro now? :Cocky


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww...well wasn't that cute. :lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

That Father/Son hug = Triple H betraying Seth later on tonight.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The GOAT finally getting his statue. What a true legend in this industry :rollins


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Haven't watched in a month or so. I just want to drop in and remind everyone that the benefit of the undertaker streak, which includes a Cena squash went to the undertaker.

Also the benefit of the US title elevation was a retired comedian


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tonight Seth Rollins ... you get yours 


OHHHHH SHIT, IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN, HE'S ABOUT TO GET ORTONED.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rollins = Young God


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why a Warrior statue when he hated gays? Hypocrites.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Andre the Giant: That awkward moment when you're bigger than your statue


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Actually I would rather Rollins having one of his OWN new shirts on that says the champ is here :Cocky


With both titles hanging on his shoulders???

I'd buy one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I get a sense of 2004, Randy Orton Summer Slam post victory / Evolution sabotage with HHH tonight against Seth Rollins. 



I don't think tonight is going to end well for :Cocky


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...that was weird.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rollins

Same level as Sammartino, Warrior, Andre already? 

:lol :Cocky What a great heel this guy turned out to be


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The pyro at the top of the Tron failed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean turning on Roman tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why do they do these PPV rematches? Its so dumb.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So...now a heel turn for either Ambrose or Reigns?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha they put the brock lesnar summerlam laugh in the RAW intro video already


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is going to get his. That could be rather ominous sounding, if you think about it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Summerslam rematch on Raw already :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Because Reigns & Ambrose didn't do enough to them last night.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BORK TIME


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Wyatt member.

Then Sting for Roman's shield.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Here we go baby


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Plz let Bork murder somebody.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey, at least you've got us.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God, it's worse than you thought.


It takes a village to make it through Raw.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YESSS


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I really don't like when they do PPV rematches the next night on RAW, but hopefully something decent happens.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4 :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

That pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why a Warrior statue when he hated gays? Hypocrites.


And he was an open bigot to gays.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I sense a three-month Brock Lesnar suspension in the Force.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THE BEAST!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If there is any character that had legit beef for the outcome of a match, it is fucking Lesnar after last night!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dat Lesnar Pop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jon screws Jhon News at Eleven!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

YESSSS….now we don't have to sit through 3 hours of crap to see the main attraction :cheer


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE BEAST :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

LAST NIGHT AT SUMMERSLAM THE SHIELD BEAT THE WYATT FAMILY DECISIVELY AND CLEAN BUT THE WAR STILL CONTINUES FOR SOME REASON SO WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A REMATCH FOR LITERALLY NO REASON!

#RAW 

:vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Monday Night Raw: Staring Brock Lesnar :Brock


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Heyman's about to go off. Buckle up boys.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy shit Bork is scarred


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for Brock to f*ck sh!t up!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

LMAO already a rematch, then WHY THE IN THE HOLY FUCK did you put it in the PPV? Nevermind, Suplex City's here :banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bork needs to kill something tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock kills little Naitch and gets banned for a month.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's weird they have Lesnar's pyro wired up but didn't use it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock should just kill everyone and end Raw early.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God that finish last night was super weird and pretty bad tbh.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lesnar looks pissed


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Charles Robinson is getting an f5 tonight


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Am I the only one that's sad Seth isn't starting the show in the ring?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for BROCK SMASH :lelbrock


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is going to be another godlike whininess exhibition from angry Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Another redundant promo. Why not have Brock tear shit up?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D2theLux said:


> Am I the only one that's sad Seth isn't starting the show in the ring?


Yes. Sorry, Rage Lesnar beats all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah that match last night made both guys look weak , the WWE is so stupid.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

I feel one of Reigns or ambrose turns heels because there is a rematch 

I hope Reigns turns


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeez everyone fears how dangerous Brock is in the ring but damn near after ever big fight he's the one that has the most battles scars


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dat forehead scar. 

Brock took a beating, he looks like hell.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Yes. Sorry, Rage Lesnar beats all.


Fair enough.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Apex Orator :heyman3


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Blood, Urine and Vomit incoming. Heyman da GOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kurt Angle doesnt count, I suppose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go in Heyman


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

There better be some anal bleeding by the end of the segment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love lesnar getting screwed. Paul heyman would be the best nfl coach ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*DIED MANS WALKEN ON BORKS TIME. BORK MADE DIED MANS TAP OUT! DIED MANS MAKE BORK ANGER MAKE BORK JUNK HURTY FEEL*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

D2theLux said:


> Am I the only one that's sad Seth isn't starting the show in the ring?


I was awaiting the ''I Told You So'' speech at the beginning too :mj2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What I loved about the match last night is that it wasn't just about suplexes.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Santa ain't real kids :heyman


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Easter bunny burial


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Heyman just made some 4 years old cry.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Heyman's goin to kayfabe hell.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Taker tapped chants. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock is going for the title?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's an indisputable fact that the timekeeper could not have seen that! :bryanlol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Santa isn't real!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> kurt Angle doesnt count, I suppose.













Who


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Easter Bunny: Still real to me, damn it!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I never get tired of Paul Heyman's promos. He's just so damn good.*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Heyman the gawd :bow


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Shiiiiiiit. Heyman is taking Undertaker out!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

blancosdos said:


> I feel one of Reigns or ambrose turns heels because there is a rematch
> 
> I hope Reigns turns


Wwe is so stupid. They'll do something where everyone will be like, why didn't they do that last night?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLEASE LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Phew good thing he doesn't blame Lil Naitch he would've become just another stain on the mat


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Timekeeper getting heat :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Turn the time keeper heel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love angry Paul!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Time-Keeper is the goat


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Heyman said Wrestler :woah


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock Lesnar was going to rip of Taker's arm off and beat him over the head with it 

:heston


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

3-hour Heyman. Will watch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I blame WWE for letting the old timekeeper go last year lol


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Heyman is GOAT i'm sorry but he is, he can literally turn the crowd from booing to cheering to booing to cheering again. what a guy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bored.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Could somebody explain the "7" signs that have been appearing all weekend ?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

D2theLux said:


> Am I the only one that's sad Seth isn't starting the show in the ring?


yes


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Timekeeper taking the heat for doing good work.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dem cheers for a collapsing Taker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please don't encourage another 20 minute Heyman promo. We know what happened, now do something about it. Lets get straight to the action.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok ok we know all this. Get on with it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Monday Night Paul!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

GFYcat


----------



## egnuldt (Jul 20, 2015)

haha Heyman is awesome


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> PLEASE LEAVE ME ALONE!


Thank you for my new avatar :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where is this video of taker dying on the way back? Fox sports didnt have it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


"I tapped"


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Imagine how much better these promos would be if it was Brock Lesnar who had the mic skills, and he was saying all these things himself.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman on fire....as usual.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

It would be nice to see the Undertaker come out and cut a promo against Heyman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Time-keeper is over! :vince$


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Heyman, I love you.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Heyman is god on the mic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar flipping off Taker as he passed out was one of the most boss things I've ever seen in a wrestling ring


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on Taker, Lets go LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas Heyman the GOAT


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

D2theLux said:


> Imagine how much better these promos would be if it was Brock Lesnar who had the mic skills, and he was saying all these things himself.


wouldnt be the same, a lot of the cache etc is that brock doesnt speak, he's the monster, the man of action. let heyman talk, brock acts


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kane's coming


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman successfully burying Taker!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This seems like a repeat of after WM31.

Still fucking good though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You can sell your soul to the Devil but your ASS belongs to BROCK LESNAR :lelbrock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BO DALLAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good, Bo dallas is getting wrecked.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Bwhahahahha awesome


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bo about to die


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Bo is gonna die


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Please kill him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bo you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This clown shoe :lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Bo about do whoop that boys ass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you fucking serious... get this fucking guy out of here.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*IT'S BO TIME!!!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bo vs Lesnar :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

RIP Bo


----------



## egnuldt (Jul 20, 2015)

hahahaaha


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bo is going to get killed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO FUCKING DALLAS! :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Go Bo! The one man that can defeat the beast legit!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Christ.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Dallas is about to get killed :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He found a way to win. 

I guess that is WWE's way of saying the babyface cheated like a fucking bitch.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

first sting now brock? wtf


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Bo's career :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RIP Bo Dallas. Prepare for fatal anal bleeding.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lesnar the goat


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Damnit Bo, GO HOME!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP BO HE WAS A GOOD MAN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo, what in the fuck are you thinking? :Rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bo Dallas the sacrificial lamb :ha

"He's about to be a dead man" :jbl


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bo Dallas, no, now is not the time. Turn around. Don't. No...


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I bet Kane comes out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RIP Bo Dallas. Thanks for being the sacrificial lamb for my entertainment :drose*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

The best part of raw as usual

Mr. Brock lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bo, really?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

oh no, Lesnar is in for a hurt!
(Brock is trying not to burst out in laughter)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman bringing it like always!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh god it's even worse than Kane! 

Brock legit kill this man and bury his saggy ass in suplex city


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

FUCKING LOL BO DALLAS!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohhhh god this man is dead


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Bo is dead.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was incredible by Heyman.

Bo. No way!! lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo is so dead


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

DEAD


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

rip Bo


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone take a minute to remember the last time we ever saw Bo Dallas alive.

BOLIEVE!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Every time they need some geek to get there ass kicked, they send bo out there lol


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Bo Dallas hahahaha.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*R.I.P. BO DALLAS!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bo Dallas with the promo of the year!!! :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my God, Bo Dallas :reneelel :dead3


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fucking dead. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock laughing is the scariest thing ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bo owns Brock!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Bah Gawd HE"S BROKEN IN HALF!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Bo. D':


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont kill him Brock, its only entertainment


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Heyman is a god amongst men :swanson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock doesn't BOlieve :mj2


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

rip bo


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, Bo probably did lift Brock's spirit but not in the way he had planned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Time for Bray Wyatt to hold a funeral for his brother.:sad:


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

This fucking guy lol.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bo!!! :lol:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

SUPLEX CITY


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bo telling Brock Lesnar to Bolieve is amazing.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Bo Dallas is visiting Suplex City


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn I thought we were finally getting that Bo Liever stable with Brock as the muscle


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

brock should do that movie 'neck break' thing to Bo haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I love how brock needs zero help from the other guy to suplex him.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Damn. He ded.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This is too hard to watch, literally crying right now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude just picks him up like a child :ti


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ahhh This is the new POCAHONTAS movie where she goes to Suplex City!*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

They killed him


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Suplex city B!TCH!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What's left of BO*







:LOL


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Not over lol


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now's not the time Bo!









Bring out Stephen Amell too!

Bo n Arrow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miss you Bo


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Ahhh This is the new POCAHONTAS movie where she goes to Suplex City!*


Bocahontas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome to suplex city, Bo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> RIP Bo's career :mj2


Dallas' career died months ago. Bo himself is about to join it, though. D:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I could literally watch this for three hours.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL at the crowd booing Lesnar for not killing Bo


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hahaahahhahahahaha fuckingggg loool


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG SOMEBODY STOP THIS MAN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is hilarious:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont like like total face lesnar


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Greatest.Segment.Ever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOAT segment


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Bo's lucky they're not in prison...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor crowd is going to actually murder Bo


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Bo should kick him in the balls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock clearly needs Anger Management counseling.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Brocks face when he decided to F5 Bo was terrifying.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is amazing.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Dammit, don't do it Brock! He has a family dammit! :bahgawd*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Welp. Time for Bray Wyatt to hold a funeral for his brother.:sad:


:batista3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When Bo came out there


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bo troll game is strong. Too bad he trolled a beast!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Fatality.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that was a good use of Brock.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Damn I thought we were finally getting that Bo Liever stable with Brock as the muscle


You still can.

All you need to do.Is BO LIEEEEVE


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! NEW DAY!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BURIED


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Bo deader than Michael Cole. 8/24/15 Never forget


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is awesome!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bo is actually useful for something. :lelbrock


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

FINISSSSH HIM


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Dammit, don't do it Brock! He has a family dammit! :bahgawd*


And his family has a Family!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Bo.

:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best RAW since Brock f5 the shit out of Cole.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

GREATEST.

SEGMENT.

EVER


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Excited for that Miz TV segment. Miz is quite entertaining for me nowadays.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:lmao This is great


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Dammit, don't do it Brock! He has a family dammit! :bahgawd*


Considering who his family is, I'm sure they'll be fine without him


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SOme of those suplex where very close on landing on his head

Pretty fun segment tho


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I expected a little more. Will that be it for Lesnar?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

What a segment!

Heyman was amazing, Bo was the perfect person to get completely squashed.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Best start to RAW in a while

RIP Bo :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock followed by New Day :dance

Best raw of the year already :dance


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If Bo's whole wrestling career consisted of getting destroyed by talented people, I wouldn't hate him as much.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Every other week Heyman talks. Brock stands around. Brock destroys jobber. LOL. Pretty much like Goldberg without a mouthpiece. 0


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Brock is the ultimate badass.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Every other week Heyman talks. Brock stands around. Brock destroys jobber. LOL. Pretty much like Goldberg without a mouthpiece. 0


Brock can actually Wrestle and has passion for the business unlike Bill.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Give Bo a title shot for having the balls to come out to Brock tonight


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I expected a little more. Will that be it for Lesnar?


there are plenty of jobbers for brock to wreck tonight


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Methinks MizTV will be quite awkward tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, Brock/Taker segment later then?
This can't be all the Brock for tonight surely?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP 1990-2015


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Gotta love brocks penchant for pure overkill!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Subway commercial? I really doubt jared had a foot long. .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NEW

DAY

ROCKS

:Oooh


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Brock should of thrown Bo into the crowd just so he didn't buck the trend of killing audience members.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635968516588335104


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Thought Taker was retired a month ago. Never would have believed he'd be back as a chickenshit heel


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

It's crazy how much 25 minutes of Lesnar can elevate a RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck darren young.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*NEW DAY!!!!







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bring in Enzo and Cass, damn it!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We in here my brothas! :dance :dance


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Feel the powerrrr


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New Day!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its New Day time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

New Day


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

YES!

Titus is best commentator


----------



## KevinOwens (Aug 24, 2015)

Brock is so careless with suplexing people onto their necks lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

FEEL THA POWAH!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

im fucking done


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

yes yes


this is amazing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Playing New York, New York

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even know.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

:sodone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day is fucking GOAT :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:Oooh time


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These motherfuckers give me life every time. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Our new tag champs are here! Time for a victory dance!










Xavier's trombone > Santino's trombone


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*L M F A O*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing how over New Day are after just few months ago they were unwatchable.

Wrestling is so awesome sometimes.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:ha


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh fuck this is too much hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm jamming to this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big E The GOAT


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jim Ross said:


> Brock can actually Wrestle and *has passion for the business* unlike Bill.


:swaggerwhat

He wrestles like eight times a year for five million dollars. He doesn´t cut his own promos, and when he gets a better offer from the NFL or UFC he leaves. LOL. Brock is one of the least passionate guys on the whole roster. He wants to get paid as much money as possible for as little work as possible. Not that I blame him. Who doesn´t.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy fucking shit lol!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG THIS IS COMEDY GOLD :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xavier blowing his own horn! :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

These guys are great!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The former champions would rather sit on commentary than enact their rematch clause and they wonder why no one takes this division seriously :ti*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is amazing.

Uhh-maize-ing.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

That was just fucking retarded.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This is too fucking much. :lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was awesome

:lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

GOAT


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

New day

New day

Omfg!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It is truly astounding on how when they first came together I hated it. But over the last few months I love these guys now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

My favorite guys in WWE holy shit


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The GOATs continue to GOAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I never thought I would go from hating a group so much to liking them. I can't.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day now faces :ha


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The new day are fucking incredible


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Segment of the year :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Look at Kofi's kicks.. Them are fresh.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW DAY! NEW DAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy shit this is amazing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I actually disliked the new day at first. But this new attitude/persona is pretty good


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Time for some Xavier Woods cheerleading.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Seriously new day are fucking epic since going heel


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I went from hating them to loving them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

EmbassyForever said:


> Amazing how over New Day are after just few months ago they were unwatchable.
> 
> Wrestling is so awesome sometimes.


It's amazing that as straight faces they were hated, as straight heels no one cared, they becomes the goofiest guys on the planet and it clicks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I was in band with Xavier Woods in High School. Glad to see his trombone skills aren't going to waste.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can we please get Xavier Woods a megaphone?*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love that the Lucha Dragons are keeping that monkey flip-assisted 450 splash combo. :clap

Good to see that the fans are into them, too.



Midnight Rocker said:


>


HE'S TWERKIN', MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lesnar gone till .........


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love this!
:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I never thought I would actually find Kofi entertaining, but he has been recently. Crazy. My favorite part of New Day.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll say this: these guys were given a crap gimmick and they've done their damnedest to make it work.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Xavier is bad to the bone..TROMBONE!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The New Day went from the worst thing to the best thing. It's baffling.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

New Day are doing well with their gimmick. They're making it work, but 3MB were just thrown together, then they couldn't handle the popularity and the higher ups threw them down the well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I never thought I would actually find Kofi entertaining, but he has been recently. Crazy. My favorite part of New Day.


I always said Kofi would make a great heel. Its good seeing him have fun as a heel.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

god I liked these guys when they came out and I new this would happen when they turned heel but not to this extent whenever there on tv im glued to my seat I just wanna watch these guys man I love new day omg! Xaiver is my fav


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

NEW DAY is the story of my people. White people give us chicken shit but we turn chicken shit into chicken salad. NEW DAY rising above the struggle!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Can we please get Xavier Woods a megaphone?*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Haven't been able to follow wrestling for months and New Day now over as fuck with everyone
:ti

cool


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Who said you can't follow Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman? 

New Day just topped them. This show has peaked. 

There is literally nothing left to watch for.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

New Day are a good example of how the low-midcard can be entertaining. WWE needs to be smart and just let them do their thing. Don't break them up, don't try and turn them face, don't try and push them further up the card just let them do their thing where they are.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmaoooo woods got me crying right now.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Brock destroyed Bo lol. Looks like Bo put on more weight too.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Trombone is cracking me up. Xavier is gold.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Undertakerowns said:


> NEW DAY is the story of my people. White people give us chicken shit but we turn chicken shit into chicken salad. NEW DAY rising above the struggle!


they don't know bruh. turn shit to sugar real quick


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Xavier pulling some Abraham Washington type shit using that thoughtout the match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at the end of this match.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope Xavier busts somebody in the head with his trombone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evolution said:


> New Day are a good example of how the low-midcard can be entertaining. WWE needs to be smart and just let them do their thing. Don't break them up, don't try and turn them face, don't try and push them further up the card just let them do their thing where they are.


Exactly, they need to let the mid carders just be themselves and run with it.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

xaiver im done omg!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Lesnar gone till .........


November. (Survivor Series)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier playing taps :sodone


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Never thought I would be entertained so much within the first 30 minutes of RAW. :tysonlol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

that was fucking genius playing the trombone death march lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WTF DUDLEY BOYZ


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dammit Xavier, you're too damn good at being too damn good ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Duddley's!!!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> :swaggerwhat
> 
> He wrestles like eight times a year for five million dollars. He doesn´t cut his own promos, and when he gets a better offer from the NFL or UFC he leaves. LOL. Brock is one of the least passionate guys on the whole roster. He wants to get paid as much money as possible for as little work as possible. Not that I blame him. Who doesn´t.


Better offer from the NFL? Never happened. He left a $45 million WWE contract.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What!??!!??!!???!?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

omgggggG


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT*


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OH SHIT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH

MY


FUCKING


GOD!!!!


HOLY SHIT


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Xavier tromboning in sync with the New Day chants and his tag partner's strikes.

THE FUCKING DUDLEY BOYZ ARE BACK. :sodone


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

a WHAT!!?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

woahhhhh


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

3D :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Xavier Woods MVP.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Woods is simply great :maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like they have plenty of chairs out there tonight. No standing for Byron :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Their reward for being over!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET THE TABLES!*

:dance


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

HOLY SHIT WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Moses.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT DUDLEYZ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The dudley boys!!!!!!!!! Holy shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I guess we know why Bully quit at TNA so quick :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, um..................this happened.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

holy shit


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shiiiit....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

jdksdj fw jfpwejrwefkec,;lc,wdpfoke c,MLKCMfC,c;lkafqekFK CSXCKQFKLC[;LAS. :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whaaaaaa


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

OH SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

There goes "The Law" Bully Ray.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOWWWW :mark::mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HOLY SHIT AHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M MARKING OUT !!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! DUDLEY BOYZ!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :woo AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

holy fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT! ECW! ECW! ECW!*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WHATSSSSS UP!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit the Dudleys. Marking out right now


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

DUDLEYZ!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IM MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW BROS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

so WWE just fed new day to Dudley boys wtf! xaiver trying to negotiate


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY SH!T!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What a fuckin moment!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


WASSSSSS UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKIN SHITBALLS


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice bump by Kofi, damn!


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Now that's what you call a tag team!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

wow this is awesome


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

WASSUP


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's why it's so much better to avoid "spoiler" threads! Surprises can still be surprises!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

GET THE TABLES!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> :swaggerwhat
> 
> He wrestles like eight times a year for five million dollars. He doesn´t cut his own promos, and when he gets a better offer from the NFL or UFC he leaves. LOL. Brock is one of the least passionate guys on the whole roster. He wants to get paid as much money as possible for as little work as possible. Not that I blame him. Who doesn´t.


Why should he cut his own promo's when fans like you will complain be needs a mouth piece? And that was over 10 years ago when he left for the NFL, which didn't even work out for him. It's well documentated that Lesnar hates the travel schedule which is one of the reasons he left in 2004. 

And so? Should he not?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHATTHEFUCKFUCKiNGSHIT

E-C-Dub
E-C-Dub
E-C-Dub

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking feels.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy shit didn't see this coming! On to the fellas on PSN and even they're blown away too


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not poor Xavier! D:

Good to see that the Whaaazzzuuup!!! is allowed in a PG environment. :hayden3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Get the tables!!! :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm fucking marking out braaaahhh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

GET DA TABLES!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shivers down my spine i tell ya


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm marking so hard right now. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Legit surprising


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WHATS GOING ON


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YES YES SO MUCH YES!!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thou shall not kill, thou shall not steal and thou shall not fuck with the Dudleyz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dudleys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

GET THE TABLES!!!!!! 


CARDIAC ARREST FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahaha, Bryan Quinn form Impractical Jokers loving it in the crowd.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

THE WAY I mean 3D!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xavier Woods died for our sins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did not expect this! :mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LEGIT MARKING OUT!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goosebumps.

This is why we're wrestling fans.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I literally just marked right out at work, blowing my cover that I am not actually working.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE just felt like the Attitude Era for a moment.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

This RAW is already better than SummerSlam!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I had the channel turned. I suck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

40 minutes of this raw has been better than 4 hours of Summerslam.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

GET THE TABLES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS CAN'T BE REAL LIFE :mark:


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I FUCKING LOVE WRESTLING!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TABLEEEE


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dudley Boyz/New Day feud >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So with Summerslam as a something like WM, we also get the night after Summerslam, which is like the night after WM


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck! A New Day vs Dudley feud will be unreal! Perfect personality and character types to clash!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Not ashamed at all. I Marked the fuck out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well didn't see that happening tonight.

I guess they're back for awhile.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Holy Shit!! I'm glad I decided to watch now! Dudleys!!!!! :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lmaooooooo @ Xavier twitching like a weaker :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dudleyz vs Wyatts please god


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow didn't expect that one!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was an awesome surprise. Raw needs more of that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I marked


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing. And when I saw that pyro I thought it was gonna be Neville, hahaha.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This is insane, I love it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HOLY FUCK IT LOOKS LIKE FULL TIME TOOOOOOO 


THEY LOOK LIKE THERE IN GREAT SHAPE!!!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Tag Team Division just got a lot more interesting


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was absolutely incredible.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think PTP has lost their spot. Oh well :cool2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

so is tna dead now?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow, that's the loudest pop I heard from a WWE audience all year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That reaction. Holy fucking shit.

And one of the guys from Impractical Jokers is in the crowd with a Rollins shirt on.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

New Day vs. Dudleys is GOLD


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WHAT A MOMENT!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I'll be using this gif a couple of time tonight.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That was fucking awesome


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my god, is this song the Summerslam theme? What shit..


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Holy fuck!!! Jesus christ. 

WHAT! SINCE WHEN 

WHATTT

Thank god for that twitter beef that Bully ray had!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That Woods apron toss hahaha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was fucking great!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy. Shit.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

Now that was nice!!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE better not hop on this shit Dudley boyz thing and bury new day and have ptp vs dudleys


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dudley Boyz are the real MVP :kd


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i can't breathe lol. I just lapped my fucking living room .... they're fucking back!!!!!!!!!!!


LEFT FUCKING FIELD


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

HOLY SHIT THE DUDLEY BOYZ!!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm cool with no Enzo and Cass for that. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they bring back the tye dye shirts one more time.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! Just marked like never before!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I haven't been legitimately shocked like that in so long. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw should be in Brooklyn every week, this crowd is great.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 40 minutes of this raw has been better than 4 hours of Summerslam.


If they keep half the momentum this show has going, best show this year


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

This is why I watch wrestling.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! best start to Raw in fucking ages they are making up for last night's crap ending













:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Raw can only go down hill from here


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I was legit afraid they weren't going to do the table spot.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 40 minutes of this raw has been better than 4 hours of Summerslam.


Ain't that the truth. Bringing Dudleys back to feud with New Day could be a stroke of genius if they book this right. 

Just don't bury the new guys.

I have zero faith in WWE right now but they have to get something right from time to time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New Day vs Dudley Boyz is going to be sickkkkkk.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I think I broke my hand. I jumped up and punched the ceiling. It's already swelled to twice it's size. Mark out of the year!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The opening 40 minutes to Raw have been fantastic.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I love this. The Tag Division is so awesome right now!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was GREAT. Good job, WWE.

:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I almost instantly forgot about all of the foolery the Dudleyz were apart of in TNA just by this appearance. :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please be back for good


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Holy shit I was so excited. 

Then I was sad. Poor new day


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I missed that because I was on the toilet. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

What I wouldn't give to insert the Hardy's into this


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Amazing!!!!!! Amazing!!!!..EXTREMELY AMAZING!!
Now add enzo & cass and maybe..THE HARDY BOYS!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I think I'll be using this gif a couple of time tonight.


I'll match it with this....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

At first I thought it was Neville (with the fireworks). Only two seconds later, my face went *NO FUCKING WAY*.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635974798703755264


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

No words .... that was awesome


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm glad they got some vets back into the tag division after the Rhodes brothers broke up and the New Age Outlaws retired again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*OMG! New Day are now my SECOND fav team haha  that was awesome~!

Can we please get Velvet Sky in WWE too?*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this really RAW? The show's been great so far. I can't stop laughing right now, I'm amazed :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

christien62 said:


> WWE better not hop on this shit Dudley boyz thing and bury new day and have ptp vs dudleys


I think it's going to be New Day vs. Dudleys and PTP is going to use their shot quick and lose. It's random but I would love to see a Dudleyz/Harper and Ambrose tag match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chrome2279 said:


>


:lmao
So much this!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

HOLY SH!T!!! THE DUDLEYZ!!!!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

So are the Dudley Boyz 100% back or this is another only a one thing deal?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love when there are true unannounced surprises. I marked out like a little kid just now.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Remember folks, this is WWE. It's probably all down hill from here.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Amazing. And when I saw that pyro I thought it was gonna be Neville, hahaha.


When I saw that pyro I thought it was going to be Ascension. 


WWE went into Attitude Era crowd loudness in that moment.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

This RAW is 10/10 for now.

Hope they keep it up.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

When the camera panned out after the Dudley Boyz segment, did anybody else notice someone in the nosebleed section show a cutout of the following maymay:










:lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sweating from marking out so hard. The Dudleys look in better shape than they did 20 years ago!


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

So we got Brock, double champion Seth, Cena doesn't have a title, Xavier killing it, AND the Dudleyz???? This is already an amazing Raw.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm really happy that happened.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you :bow


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Not sure if Raw or NXT


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

That was one of the greatest moments of all-time! Chills!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Such a great moment. The Dudley Boyz are back :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

chrome2279 said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

chrome2279 said:


>


:lmao:sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

simonitro said:


> So are the Dudley Boyz 100% back or this is another only a one thing deal?


They are back for a while they said


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This Raw has legit been amazing so far!

What we need now - Reigns turning on Ambrose, finally giving into the fans' negative reactions and becoming a monster (away from the titles, but super dominant). Make it happen WWE :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL SummerSlam last night sucked along with that gay ass soundtrack.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So far: Brock Lesnar has killed Bo Dallas. The New Day being awesome as usual, and those damn Dudleys are back.

Great RAW so far.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good some please line John Cena propaganda :cena

Things were going so well


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That reaction. Holy fucking shit.
> 
> And one of the guys from Impractical Jokers is in the crowd with a Rollins shirt on.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Q :grin2:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a 1st hour :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

More Cena pandering -_-


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowd wanted to marry the New Day, but really, really, really wanted to f*** the Dudley


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

You can grant as many make-a-wish requests as you want Cena CAUSE YOU FUCKING LOST AND IT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

3D Cena and I'll look up to the heavens and say 'can I come up now?'


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

<3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is why Cena will never go heel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly. John Cena is an incredible human being and I wish I could be half the man he is. I ain't shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> Thank you :bow


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great show so far. Im surprised that I'm actually saying that. The Brock/Heyman stuff was amazing, and the Dudley Boyz kicking ass was fun to see.

Hopefully it isn't all down hill from here though.....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

simonitro said:


> So are the Dudley Boyz 100% back or this is another only a one thing deal?


Bubba was screaming that they are back and they had the staredown with PTP. 

Likely a short run like the Outlaws had last year if i were to guess.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW can be like this every week if they wanted.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now the John "dipshit" Cena sympathy tour begins....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the Dudley return was awesome. i wish for fun to see bully ray in wwe haha. 

the Cena deal is a nice gesture (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Oh good some please line John Cena propaganda :cena
> 
> Things were going so well


I got the Dudleyz and Brock killing Bo. This time I'll allow it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635975853952925696


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Better version :mark:


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Give us more Dudleyz!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Is it cancer or just dying of excessing fat btw ?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Look how amazing Cena is…My gawd king :jr


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn who is cutting all these onions b?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Who the fuck would pick a Demi Lavoto song as a theme for a show that consists of big masculine men beating the fuck out of each other? :lel


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

And then promos like these remind me why Cena will never get a full heel turn.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jon Stewart loves cancer.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Now the John "dipshit" Cena sympathy tour begins....


They always pull this bullshit card and i'm sick of it


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

John Cena's 'progressed', alright. He's now no-selling via charity satellite.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Love that Cena does all of this great work. Huge respect for that


However I don't understand what does this have to do with Cena's match last night? or anything? Quite silly/forced of WWE to show this montage.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, though, all fandom and smarkiness aside,

John Cena is an amazing human being. Congrats on 500, John. :clap


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

honestly idk if its his vocal tone but cena sounds so robotic and emotionless


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

hahaha
looks awful


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That whole family needs to Rise Above Calories and hit the treadmill.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

simonitro said:


> So are the Dudley Boyz 100% back or this is another only a one thing deal?


They introduced themselves to PTP as competition. I think they're sticking around.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

OH MY GOD THERE'S ACTUALLY A STATUE


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lolwtf is that


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That looks nothing like the ROLLINATOR


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena is never turning heel


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

This exactly why John will never go heel. No way they're giving this up


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Rollins statue!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol is this Raw written by a new team or something?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Cena destroys the statue during the reveal.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jesus Rollins, lol. I see he got a package enhancement too.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

christien62 said:


> WWE better not hop on this shit Dudley boyz thing and bury new day and have ptp vs dudleys


They won't. New Day vs Dudleyz is money. PTP can suck it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is that Seth Rollins or Bronze Jesus, the new Heaven's Heavyweight champion?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollinis would make a great Buddy Christ lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW can be like this every week if they wanted.


Which is baffling as to why they run it so badly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow they really are doing a statue for Seth?


How lame is that. Typical modern day WWE writers don't know how to write a good show for shit.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Why would they spoil the statue before they did the big reveal in the ring. fuck me


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Seth Rollins should split from The Authority.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dat statue :Cocky


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a shit statue!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

There is actually a Rollins statue :Cocky


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Solf said:


> Is it cancer or just dying of excessing fat btw ?


Stone Cold lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice top Steph :trips5


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rollins most def getting Ortoned tonight


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :mark: :mark: :mark: I FUCKING LOVE YOU! THANK YOU FOR GIVING US MY FAV TAG TEAM OF ALL TIME!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

There's the statue :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins seems really face-ish tonight with his promos, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

vince mcmahon appearance tonight, calling it,.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns time. OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> wow they really are doing a statue for Seth?
> 
> 
> How lame is that. Typical modern day WWE writers don't know how to write a good show for shit.


I bet its made out of chocolate


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Rollins statue. bama

And 500 wishes, eh? Better call Shenron and Genie from Aladdin and let them now that a mere mortal is committing gimmick infringement against them.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

That pop for Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean or Roman, please turn heel.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh it's so sad that the authority is going to betray Rollins! I feel bad for him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ooooooooooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh

Is this the first time they've followed Roman all the way from the top?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good statue. What's wrong with the other belt?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Seth is not going to like the statue? 

Why are we having a rematch when the faces been kicking the Wyatt family's ass for like two weeks now?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what a pop. More cheers woot woot!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Rollins absolutely cracks me up. The guy has got his character down so well. Reminds me of Kurt Angle a little.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And all the brilliance they had in the first hour is gone.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635976474890227712


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Somebody gonna take a sledgehammer to that statue.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I wonder if Cena will break the statue till the end of the show or Cena will break the statue till the end of the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bo Dallas Wiki page



> Taylor Michael Rotunda (May 25, 1990-August 24, 2015) was an American professional wrestler. He was signed to WWE, where he wrestled as Bo Dallas. While working in WWE's developmental territories, he held the FCW Florida Heavyweight Championship three times and is a former two-time FCW Florida Tag Team Champion with his older brother Bray Wyatt, and was a former NXT Champion. He was tragically killed by former WWE champion Brock Lesnar on the August 24 2015 edition of Monday Night RAW.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder who's gonna pop out of that curtain and attack Rollins. Sheamus cash in tonight maybe :hmm:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> Lol is this Raw written by a new team or something?


No, they distracted Vince McMahon an all day with a birthday party so he can't interfere


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> What a shit statue!


That might be a prophetic statement...let's see.

Anyways all statues are places for birds to shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The rematch :shaq Reigns or Ambrose better turn heel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Absolutely loving this mutual love between HHH and Rollins. Way funny :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Better reaction for Reigns at least.

Poor guy was torched by the crowd last night.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fucking anti cigarette commercials.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at that ZZ head in the crowd as Reigns was walking down the stairs to the ring


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> I wonder if Seth is not going to like the statue?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we having a rematch when the faces been kicking the Wyatt family's ass for like two weeks now?



"Because Fuck You, That's Why" - :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bama


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> This exactly why John will never go heel. No way they're giving this up


Example


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So they've given up on searching for Roman Reigns in the crowd - now a camera guy at his entrance in the crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:reigns


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Rollins most def getting Ortoned tonight


I hope.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Why would they spoil the statue before they did the big reveal in the ring. fuck me


Because it's unlikely it'll even make it to the ring. Watch Cena run it over or some shit.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Reigns getting the Cena treatment: music so loud you can't tell if the crowd is cheering or booing. 

I think that was a majority cheer tonight though


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The biggest reaction Roman Reigns has gotten this month. 

Not really an accomplishment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy, the same boring rematch from last night. Great character development guys. Something had better happen tonight or you can fuck off with this feud.*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

For the love of God, Dean, Roman -- one of you turn heel to make this segment different from last night.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bubba, D-Von think u guys could put "Big match" John through a tabke? A flaming table and no I'm not suggesting they lay Darren across it and call it flaming althought that would be WWe pg alright


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> wow they really are doing a statue for Seth?
> 
> 
> How lame is that. Typical modern day WWE writers don't know how to write a good show for shit.


Why wouldn't they? Seth gets his statue, a face destroys it, Seth cries in the ring, easy segment to do.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

It wont happen, but a part of me senses a 2004 Orton betrayal on Rollins. There's nothing to lead to it (as to why) but I got that little feeling.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bully Ray and Ryback match may finally become a reality.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose will turn heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at the Aussies <3 Botchamania sign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The feud continues? Theres no heat between them!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wonder why the US Championship is completely blank in Seth's statue.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Bo Dallas Wiki page



:ha:heston:maury:bryanlol

:sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Because it's unlikely it'll even make it to the ring. Watch Cena run it over or some shit.



:cena4 to finger paint poopy jokes all over it.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Also there's no way that statue was made in under 24 hours.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *OMG! New Day are now my SECOND fav team haha  that was awesome~!
> 
> Can we please get Velvet Sky in WWE too?*


Oh pls hell no.

Last thing we need are women who look good but can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Everyone thinks Rollins is going to receive the Orton treatment (I'm inclined to agree).

But... Is there a chance he will give H the Batista treatment?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> I wonder if Cena will break the statue till the end of the show or Cena will break the statue till the end of the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> bama


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> They always pull this bullshit card and i'm sick of it


And notice, it's always right after a loss...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> bama


Its a pretty damn good likeness. Wwe make mini version of those and i would buy 1. We all would!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Example


for god sakes its the year 2015 why don't people know how to take videos on phones and iPads by now.

Turn the damn device sideways.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh boy, the rematch already :shaq I already saw it, move on now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"We think she might have been a seal." 
"ARP ARP!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> Wonder why the US Championship is completely blank in Seth's statue.


It wasn't blank, but it wasn't imprinted very well


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

What A Maneuver said:


> For the love of God, Dean, Roman -- one of you turn heel to make this segment different from last night.


Would the return of Rowan followed by the return of Sting make it different? I still think this is the reason Sting is returning tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tomorrow on Total Divas - "Hey, the Bellas can't use their mouths for everything."


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Nikki's singing :mj2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the Bellas but it looks like they can't sing.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Turn one of these guys heel already. They're both floundering around doing fuck all.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

How u sound worst than Jillian Hall?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What would be awesome if Sting took his baseball bat to said stature or took john's head and rammed that though instead


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Something's gotta happen now

- Reigns turn
- Ambrose turn
- New Wyatt member

We can't just have a regular rematch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least the first hour of Raw was great tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SOMEBODY TURN HEEL, DAMNIT!*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wyatt <3


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I smell A Sheamus cash in during the celebration,which then just leaves Rollins with the Us title which would make sense why they gave it to him 

I really hope this is not true but is anyone else getting this vibe?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Bo Dallas Wiki page


*That's fucking hilarious. :lmao*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :ha:heston:maury:bryanlol
> 
> :sodone













:westbrook5


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :mark: at the Aussies <3 Botchamania sign.


Well..I mean, we do.

Crikey dongle.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Just turn one of them heel and give the Wyatts a third man already...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, let's have an episode of Total Divas where the Bellas sing even though both are the drizzling shits when it comes to promos and Brie has a borderline Pavlovian need to bark out "COME ON NIKKI!" whenever her sister wrestles.

ut


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Get ready for Wyatt family member #3 .


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

A rematch so this time Reigns can pin Harper with the spear.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Tomorrow on Total Divas - "Hey, the Bellas can't use their mouths for everything."


I need to create 16,000 separate accounts to give this reply the amount of likes it deserves.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Something's gotta happen now
> 
> - Reigns turn
> - Ambrose turn
> ...


Rowan still injured?

Maybe that Sting appearance is gonna happen now haha. That'd have to be the best 3 in ring segments in a row ever.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Something HAS to happen here.

A heel turn or a new Wyatt family member. 

It can't be just another Reigns/Ambrose clean win surely, we saw that 24 hours ago!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

You know its bad, when you take a piss break during Wyatt matches instead of the Divas.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at that ZZ head in the crowd as Reigns was walking down the stairs to the ring


:lol ZZ must have marked big seeing that!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao WWE putting on the same match from a PPV the night before is always hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I noticed the match going to run right over the start of the 9 p.m. Eastern mark. Sting incoming?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Example


I know I'm not supposed to, but I laughed.


----------



## TheBelfastBrawler (Jul 29, 2015)

The statue looks like HHH


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Dean Ambrose will turn heel.


But they need to keep someone over with Roman.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Commercial already :vince$


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :westbrook5


Brock's inspirational coach :done 


And another fucking ad :westbrook3


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao WWE putting on the same match from a PPV the night before is always hilarious.


The last time it was actually enjoyable was Cena and Michaels


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Something's gotta happen now
> 
> - Reigns turn
> - Ambrose turn
> ...


They need to introduce Leo "Krugar" Wyatt


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

brianbell25 said:


> Would the return of Rowan followed by the return of Sting make it different? I still think this is the reason Sting is returning tonight.


I'll take anything at this point. I actually love two guys in this match and I still have no interest in it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta admit, this first hour of RAW has truly been GOAT.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WWE bromances

Outlaws < Brothers of Destruction < Reigns and Ambrose < Billy and Chuck < Edge and Christian < :rollins :trips

:lmao


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

I always hate rematches in general unless they are absolutely neccessary, especially if said rematches are on Raw straight after their match at the PPV


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Middy said:


> Get ready for Wyatt family member #3 .


Its Hogan! He's the 3rd man!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao WWE putting on the same match from a PPV the night before is always hilarious.


Reigns is in it.

Chances are it was gonna be the same match anyways. 

#ClotheslineClearanceSale


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Tomorrow on Total Divas - "Hey, the Bellas can't use their mouths for everything."


Her mouth is good for what it needs to be good for. :cena


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

RiCkeH said:


> You know its bad, when you take a piss break during Wyatt matches instead of the Divas.


I was concerned last night as my usual divas match piss break wasn't an option as I wanted to see the match.

Luckily the words "This match is for the Intercontinental Championship!" solved the issue.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Believe That said:


> I smell A Sheamus cash in during the celebration,which then just leaves Rollins with the Us title which would make sense why they gave it to him
> 
> I really hope this is not true but is anyone else getting this vibe?


I am calling Sheamus cashes in and wins but then Rollns says well since I have two titles and you didn't stipulate which title you were cashing in on, you won the US title.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Why are people so convinced there is a turn happening? 

They had a ppv match last night were it would have made infinitely more sense. 

If it does happen though then I'm fairly certain Vince is drunk due to his birthday celebrations and someone competent is booking this show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Something's gotta happen now
> 
> - Reigns turn
> - Ambrose turn
> ...


With this feud the only difference could be The Wyatts winning and the feud continuing. There should be something memorable with this match but.....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What do they have against Roman Reigns! :cry

They always turn the Wrestlers getting opposite reactions then they had hoped for, why can't they turn Roman heel. 

:trips7


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I gotta admit, this first hour of RAW has been pretty amazing.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> Her mouth is good for what it needs to be good for. :cena


And its probably not great for that either


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When we left you on Raw Roman Reigns was looking strong and now we are back from commercial Dean Ambrose is getting his ass kicked

:ha


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's up with the U.S. Title in that statue? Are they doing something with the U.S. title tonight?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This is the same match as last night, same layout and everything


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am calling Sheamus cashes in and wins but then Rollns says well since I have two titles and you didn't stipulate which title you were cashing in on, you won the US title.


I like this idea, I would like someone winning the title for the first time taking it from Seth. It would certainly help the WWE build new stars.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Ambrose and Wyatt in the same match and i'm bored of seeing it? That's some legendary fuckery levels from Vince and co.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Her mouth is good for what it needs to be good for. :cena


:yes :cena5 :yes :cena5 :yes :cena5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet gut buster


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This feud is definitely done, crowd is dead for this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> This is the same match as last night, same layout and everything



No, Reigns isn't taking a nap this time :jericho2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

virus21 said:


> And its probably not great for that either


Good or not, don't act like you wouldn't want one of those mouths holding your penis.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I gotta admit, this first hour of RAW has been pretty amazing.*


Absolutely flew by didn't it?


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Its Hogan! He's the 3rd man!


Who the hell is Hulk Hogan? Don't you mean Hull Cogan?


----------



## TheBelfastBrawler (Jul 29, 2015)

After tonight the pieces will be in place for Shield(inc Seth)+Sting vs Wyatts(inc Rowan)+Kruger


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Wyatt member is going to come out


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dumbass smarks still booing Roman


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This match is carbon copy so far.

Something different needs to happen at the end.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Watching Ambrose these days is too depressing. No reason this guy should not be the number 2 guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CLOTHESLINE CITY, BITCH 

-Roman Reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love coles play calling

Reigns with a great THROW LOL

call the movie idiot


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Turn Roman turn!

:reigns


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

crowd is booing Reigns....tired of him taking the wins and hot tags?


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, Roman isn't sleeping this time?


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

3rd Wyatt incoming!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn Luke got clocked lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Well..I mean, we do.
> 
> Crikey dongle.


Botchamania is love, Botchamania is life.

And when you're uMo (United Maffew Order), you're uMo...4...LIFE!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bo needs to come out and be the new Wyatt.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jackhammer from Reigns? Cool.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How dare Roman kick out of the rock bottom.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Can something happen? Pretty please.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns with the worst jackhammer in history.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Bo needs to come out and be the new Wyatt.


If only he wasn't dead right now.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns with the ugliest Jackhammer of all time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel bad for Reigns, man.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns getting too much offense here no heel turn


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> Good or not, don't act like you wouldn't want one of those mouths holding your penis.


If they blow as good as they do everything else, it would be about 3 minutes of unpleasantness, followed me just going to read a book or something


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good match so far.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Who the fuck?


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Big Slow?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane?


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a terrible Jackhammer sheesh I though mr ass's was bad


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

whowhowhowho


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New member :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Black Sheep of the Family!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Who gives a shit


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well shit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Who's that?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they are getting Sting for Roman crowd protection.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that's a big motherfucker.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Whoa!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who dis


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Who the fuck is that


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WUT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, this mothafucka is HUUUUGGEEEE


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Who the hell is that?*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dude looks more like Bray's brother than Bo does.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw referencing the Superkick Party after Harper blasted Roman and Dean with one apiece. bama

+1 to Reigns for keeping that inverted exploder suplex in his moveset

OH SHIT, BRAUN STOWMAN!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Who the fuck is that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohh shit.

Its happening.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Who is this guy?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Braun Stowman or something isn't it?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Who is that???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new wyatt member, i like it


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Sh!t!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who's the geek with the chicken legs?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What in the fuck is that?

He looks like a fucking created character.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fuck can't get lego kurger but we get husky harris even FAtter brother frim anther mother?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This guy looks like a beast


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Bull Dempsey, is that you?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait... I know that guy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This guy's a monster. Is it Corbin?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Admit it you guys are jealous of this guys neck-beard. It's glorious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck happened to Eugene? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

what in the actual fk


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Well this was unexpected.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Standing arm-traingle. Good finish.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bruh who is this fake ass Gene Snitsky?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy fuck.

The black sheep!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Who the hell is this guy??


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy fuck.....................


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

sting is coming!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It's Sister Abigail!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Way's brother?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least something different happened.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth! Come help your brothers!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I will say this guy is pretty beast looking lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that submission hold was bad ass


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Who is this guy?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice finisher.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Don't know who this guy is, but he's a fuckin monster!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now why the FUCK didn't this happen last night :kobe?*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this some NXT wrestler?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Braun Stowman from NXT, isn't it?

Absolute monster. Exactly what the Wyatt family needs aswell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dem cornfed country boys are dangerous!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

does this big ass guy skip leg day?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Should've used a fork, Dean.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Before the mask came off, he looked like Tugboat/Shockmaster. I was getting ready to laugh. This guy's big.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Braun Stowman


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This guy is a fucking animal!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damnnnn


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That is a fucking beast ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know what this is a really awesome monster character debut.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird looking bearded fuck LOL :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So Dario released Matanza on the WWE?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

For those asking, this dude is Braun Stowman. He's a 6'8", 385 pound gold medal winning strongman contestant.

On a side note, it's pretty cool to see Stowman using the kata-hajime as part of his moveset.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Future tag team champion with the Big Show 

Skipped leg day


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> Who is this guy?





Morningstar said:


> Who the fuck is that


Braun Stowman


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I love it


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Abel Headliner said:


> What the fuck happened to Eugene? :lmao:lmao


Lol Anadrol x 100!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Bout time something different happens.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like Hornswoggle's daddy :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

this is some yeti type shit! :ti


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Action Bronson lost weight and became a wrestler.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's Sister Abigail!


*BROTHER ABALONE!*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now that is how to debut a monster.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That was awesome:mark:

Who was that guy?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eugene's evil brother??


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Erik Rowan, you have been replaced.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

BULLFIT.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Braun Stowman


Looks like he put on a lot of weight since that pic lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

He's better than Rowan


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

He a monster now, but he'll get pinned by Reigns on a random episode of Smackdown soon enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All to get Roman with Sting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol

Braun Stowman gets onto the main roster WITH NO DEVELOPMENTAL MATCHES.

Not sure how I feel about this. He's a big fucker though, probably a birthday oresent for Vince.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Samwell Tarly decided to follow Stephen Amell into WWE?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, the guy from NXT


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Storyline wise is the perfect time to introduce a brand new Wyatt Family member. Oh, so that's for Rowan, but this one made a good first impresion.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This guy is Braun Strowman

He was a former strongman competitor, explains the physique


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This has been the freshest feeling RAW in maybe years..


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

He looks like Donald Gibb (Bloodsport/Revenge of the Nerds):


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy fucking fuck. 
What a RAW this has been.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was... holy shit.


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Of course, Vince has to hire another fat guy :vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who shot up Mike Knox with roids


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That guy is fucking HUGE.

:damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When WWE wants to find an giant inbred monster they know where to go.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like Eugene fucked Snitsky, and came up with that.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I've thought that Braun may join the Wyatts for a while based purely on the fact he never debuted on NXT and obviously fits in with the look. Hopefully get Rowan back in there too soon :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw knocking it out of the park so far tonight

First hour gets 5 stars.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Blue Pants being included in that vignette hyping up NXT. :mark:



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Standing arm-traingle. Good finish.


Was it? It looked like a kata-hajime. :hmm

Agreed on the finish, though. Loving that the Wyatt Family is picking up steam.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Honey Bucket said:


> lol
> 
> Braun Stowman gets onto the main roster WITH NO DEVELOPMENTAL MATCHES.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this. He's a big fucker though, probably a birthday oresent for Vince.


Vince saw him, jizzed himself, instant call up


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, it's that guy from NXT.




Cool.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Confirmed Vince is drunk and someone else is booking this show.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Undertakerowns said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this guy?
> ...


Homie on the right been eating some what are those, Jesus fuck he's ripped.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

damn. did the wyatt family get interesting again?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, this raw is badass


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep. Braun Stowman.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Who the fuck just attacked Roman and Dean?! Dude looks scary. 

Maybe I spoke too soon and the WWE does know how to create a spark using their full time talent. I liked that match and I'm intrigued by the new Wyatt family member.

Good RAW so far.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, that was dope. Can't wait to see more from him.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Great debut for Stowman.

The Wyatt family are a threat now, with Bray controlling two monsters like Harper and Stowman.

It's exactly what the Wyatt family needs.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn the tag division is going to be so interesting now. 


I love how WWE is showing all the orginal programing that will be featured on the WWE network.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

D2theLux said:


> Looks like Eugene fucked Snitsky, and came up with that.


:maury

It wasn't their fault.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The new Wyatt family member has been confirmed as Eugene. He left WWE to get a few cycles of steroids and HGH in for his return.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Before the mask came off, he looked like Tugboat/Shockmaster. I was getting ready to laugh. This guy's big.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Itll be cool if Rowan comes back next week too. Make it a REAL family.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Raw god damn Raw vince gets a high five dudleys and new day sting coming to help roman and ambrose omg this is going to be mofo sick


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Absolute monster with a impact debut


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Dudley Boyz, new Wyatt, it's been a helluva Raw, let's keep the momentum going!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock returning to MGS and we all remember how his last visit to MSG went :austin4


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

elo said:


> BULLFIT.


*Haha I said the SAME thing!


Totally awesome though.*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This Raw has been treated like the Raw after WM.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, these guys are pumped


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Shit man this Raw has been firing on all cylinders.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm surprised they let Reigns get man-handled like that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Erik Rowan, you have been replaced.


Why? What's a matter with 4? A stable to go against the Authority and end it would be nice.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know who the fuck this guy is, but what a great fucking debut. IS THIS A REAL LIFE RAW?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm cool with the Wyatt's getting another member. However, you're going to use a guy who has spent zero time in NXT? I don't know how I feel about that & it might turn around and bite them in the ass. This guy might be nowhere ready for the main roster & they're jumping the gun on him.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Braun Stowman.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

best hour of raw is forever


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Don't know who the fuck that guy is, but he looks like a monster.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Braun Stowman never debut on NXT, So he don't have a rookie label on him like most of the former NXT guys


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So basically, bye Rowan :mj2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i thought that was braun Stowman but then I thought no, because I always thought Braun Stowman was the smaller mutant looking dude. Apparently this guy is fucking legit athletic and a complete fucking beast. he just bypassed NXT.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> Yep. Braun Stowman.


He looks like Eric Young after taking Bane's venom formula


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Unoriginal said:


> Of course, Vince has to hire another fat guy :vince2


Stowman is 6'8", 385 pounds and has won a number of gold and silver medals in the professional strongman circuit. He's a legit monster.


----------



## MmmGorgeous (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Dude on the right looks like an over grown Wayne Rooney lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm surprised they let Reigns get man-handled like that.


You have to have the Eugene/Snitsky hybrid look good before Roman conquers him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MouthoftheSouth said:


> Dudley Boyz, new Wyatt, it's been a helluva Raw, let's keep the momentum going!


I intended to watch the Brock segment and go to bed. Would not have predicted this Raw being as good as it has been so far. 

Summerslam was garbage :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Rowen fired or something lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Who are you" chants heh. Don't watch NXT so this was unexpected


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Confirmed Vince is drunk and someone else is booking this show.


Where has this person been the past few weeks? I was honestly ready to stop watching WWE for a while and cancel my subscription. But tonight has been great. I haven't been disappointed yet. I wish the WWE were exciting like this all the time.

The new Wyatt member has my full attention. He looks scary. This is how you make Wyatt dominant and make the babyfaces sympathetic.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys, this guy is NOT fat. He was a strongman, a lot of them look like that. 

He probably has an INSANE amount of muscle on him


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Who... the FUCK IS THAT???

And it is awesome... a new face in the WWE and he's huge. Great debut.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

First hour has flew in. Long may it continue.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Probably the first wrestler in years to gets onto the main roster with no matches in NXT/FCW/OVW before?

Him, and Eva Marie. Of course


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This Raw has been fantastic.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Itll be cool if Rowan comes back next week too. Make it a REAL family.


Black sheep, white sheep, look to the cookie.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

almostfamous said:


> Shit man this Raw has been firing on all cylinders.


It seems this is the new WWE model.. bland go home Raws, Shit "special events," good to epic post "event" Raws.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I'm cool with the Wyatt's getting another member. However, you're going to use a guy who has spent zero time in NXT? I don't know how I feel about that & it might turn around and bite them in the ass. This guy might be nowhere ready for the main roster & they're jumping the gun on him.


Could be, but he could just to the Khali gimmick for a while. Wyatt and Harper can work and he can just stand there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wwe signed ogre from Revenge of the nerds!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> "Who are you" chants heh. Don't watch NXT so this was unexpected


He was never on NXT's show.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG just looked up Braun Stowman and whoever is editing his wiki page has pretty much said fuck all logic


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope they don't forget about Rowen or at least not have him return as a face.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crazy night soo far.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

To everyone saying this is it for Rowan, come on guys, why jump to any little ray of pessimism all the time?

He's injured, thats that. 
This new guy looks like a beast, and he's wearing a black sheep mask - they really aren't running away from Rowan references in the very least. Just enjoy it. Rowan will be back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a prediction for the ending to raw. When they unveil the statue, it will be missing. And when everyone is freaking out. It will drop from the sky and shatter. And Sting will come out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ that guy is big.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> lol
> 
> Braun Stowman gets onto the main roster WITH NO DEVELOPMENTAL MATCHES.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this. He's a big fucker though, probably a birthday oresent for Vince.


*Happy Birthday, Vince!*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder if Sister Abigail will ever get revealed in some fashion someday.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This guy is a fucking monster like goddamn.

The way Dean's body flipped when he tried to run him over.

Good fucking lord.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strowman is EXACTLY what The Wyatt Family has been missing.

A legitimate imposing force. I dig it!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Blue Pants being included in that vignette hyping up NXT. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katahajime is the Tazmission. 

It's closer to the KataGatame, but for that you need to grip your inner elbow. He was just gripping his hands.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

We need to start watching the RAW after major PPV's only. This place would be much happier..

Great start.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I like the new Wyatt Family member. He looks like a legit monster. Way better than Rowan


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> I have a prediction for the ending to raw. When they unveil the statue, it will be missing. And when everyone is freaking out. It will drop from the sky and shatter. And Sting will come out.


:mark:
That sounds sickkkkkk.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And here's the fucking Miz to drag everything back down to the usual shit standard.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> You have to have the Eugene/Snitsky hybrid look good before Roman conquers him.


You know, I bet that's exactly what this is. Just a stepping stone for Reigns and another desperate attempt by Vince to get Reigns over. I hope not...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i hope becky lynch beats up Shaolin Miz.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone got a gif? I'm not watching Raw, only this thread. Really intrigued what they're doing with the Wyatts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz, we're in Crooklyn, not the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE logic; Brock squashing Bo Dallas makes up for Brock looking like a bitch for the past month and getting laid out by Taker 3 times. Least there hasn't been one of those god awful 20 minute Seth Rollins promos yet. Then again being put to sleep by Rollins mic work is probably better than watching this nonsense.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> Probably the first wrestler in years to gets onto the main roster with no matches in NXT/FCW/OVW before?
> 
> Him, and Eva Marie. Of course


And you know what? Well, his debut was great! It meant something, it felt "big time..ish" Another decent surprise for the night.


AAAAAnd there goes the show, well it was great, good night everyone!
Divas on Miz TV..
uttahere


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The Wyatts just need a real trashy looking girl with pigtails now that rides on that big guy's shoulder.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope this isn't awful as all 3 are bad on the mic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hopefully Sasha interrupts with a microphone.*


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Crowd is INSANE tonight! They're even hot for MizTV!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If I was a new to the wrestling business i'll never wanna go to NXT , send to the WWE Performance Center , WWE made a mistake putting Eva Marie on NXT


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought it was Kruger at first, then saw the beard.

But still fucking awesome


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

I love all 3 of these Woman BUT please no more stables just let them have 1v1 matches with some real storylines...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I hope this isn't painful to watch.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Charlotte reminds me of a cave man that only knows how to say WHOOOOOO and grunts ... she needs a character..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No its the Submission Sorority


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is already the worst segment in RAW history.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miz TV time with PCB


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So when does Cena wind up beating that monster :maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

They aren't three separate divas. They're a diva Cerberus.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Miz trying to stir that pot.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright with the Flair talk.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake. STOP MILKING THE FLAIR SHIT.. Fucking disgusting


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> "Who are you" chants heh. Don't watch NXT so this was unexpected


He's never even wrestled there, surprised he's on the main roster all of a sudden.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Anyone got a gif? I'm not watching Raw, only this thread. Really intrigued what they're doing with the Wyatts.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> To everyone saying this is it for Rowan, come on guys, why jump to any little ray of pessimism all the time?
> 
> He's injured, thats that.
> This new guy looks like a beast, and he's wearing a black sheep mask - they really aren't running away from Rowan references in the very least. Just enjoy it. Rowan will be back.


Well said!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

...The Four Horsement were never in the WWE. 

Sure the Brainbusters were and sure Evolution was clearly inspired by them, but the Horsement were never there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Bellas

:mark:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy fuck I can't stand Charlotte and her ways of getting cheap pops off of doing shit her dad did.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't see this necessarily being the end of Rowan as a Wyatt. He can rejoin and we'll have a new monster faction.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> I've thought that Braun may join the Wyatts for a while based purely on the fact he never debuted on NXT and obviously fits in with the look. Hopefully get Rowan back in there too soon


Fuck, they get rowan back they can have Braun and rowan in the tag and move bray to main event and harper ic title.

Wwe won't do it, but they SHOULD make the wyatts the main heel focus of the show


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Nut Tree said:


> I have a prediction for the ending to raw. When they unveil the statue, it will be missing. And when everyone is freaking out. It will drop from the sky and shatter. And Sting will come out.


More than likely Sting will be in the box and do some houdini type ish. They wouldn't do a spoof on Owen hart like that.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Charlotte sounding like she's reading from cue cards.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte LAME......................


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Miz.







*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Charolette has a lot of nerve.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

12 time champion? Miz :booklel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I boo Charlotte for the continual leeching


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Is charlottes entire gimmick just mentioning her dad?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Miz, we're in Crooklyn, not the Sahara Desert.


:lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn, Miz put Charlotte in her place! :lol :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Traveling pants? Blue Pants callup confirmed.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Can Charlotte not make it on her own?

The constant Ric Flair references are annoying already.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Miz is going to get his ass kicked


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

If you guys didn't know. Charlotte is related to Flair.

Or that's what I gathered by her hinting at it every 3 seconds.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Charlotte with the sass.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Calling Charlotte beautiful is an insult to the other two.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shit needs to end already.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuck me this is SOOOOO cringeworthy I feel like im in junior high again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlotte needs to cool it with with the spray tan. :jay

Becky going nerdy for a second was cute as fuck, though. :3



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Katahajime is the Tazmission.
> 
> It's closer to the *KataGatame*, but for that you need to grip your inner elbow. He was just gripping his hands.


FACK, I knew I dun botched. :mj4

Good call, breh.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Miz shutting Charlotte down quick


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Paige has no mic skills.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

lol at Becky


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what's the point of this


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Book it: Becky vs Cyborg WM 32!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Becky is fucking hot....damn


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is sooooooooooooooo bad! Why did they have these girls talk?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Miz's wife puts all them to shame shut up Paige


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You want to fight Cyborg Androids and Dinosaurs? 

Go to Lucha Underground. I'm sure Brian Cage and Drago can fill the roles, lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Becky to fight laser raptors from Kung Fury.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The first brick of the night. This segment sucks and I'm all for the Diva's Revolution. This is so cringe. End it now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it when these ladies are on they ALWAYS bring up Rick Flair?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh great, it's the bellas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's sad when I have to mute a divas segment and I'm not planning on fapping.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck is this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they book Becky to be stupid and Charlotte to be the walking Flair cheap pop.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This segment is still going on. :eyeroll*


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Damn it, Bellas are here...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How to make this segment worse

Send the Bellas out there with a mic


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Am I the only one that has become beyond sick of Paige?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Paige has no mic skills.


I was actually going to say the opposite. Compared to this time last year, she's basically fucking Jericho lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

...

WHO THE FUCK WRITES THIS SHIT?!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Thank God the Bellas are here"


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lmaooo I laughed I won't front


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow this is bad.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

VRsick said:


> Is charlottes entire gimmick just mentioning her dad?


I'm afraid so.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Miz putting the brat in her place!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope Greg the Hammer Valentine comes out.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well let them have matches against the men again :shrug


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Really Nikki the trump line was so fucking corny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh great, these talentless losers.

Time to fall asleep.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> So when does Cena wind up beating that monster


Tomorrow on smackdown


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WE WANT LANA


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

We want Sasha chants!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Did anyone say CYBORG? :usangle


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

lol team bealla and talent are words that should never be used together


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the Sasha chant


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL hell ya I love Brooklyn


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WE WANT SASHA!!!


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

WE WANT SASHA


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sasha chant. LMAO


Team BAD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox useless ass. I'll never understand why she's with them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WE WANT SASHA!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WE WANT SASHA


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I want mix to skull crushing finale all 6 of them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally some divas that are entertaining. :lenny


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

We want Sasha!!! Let them know Brooklyn!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha is so over!


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

WE WANT SASHA! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Can Sasha come out, and save this segment already?*


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

We want Sasha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha chant


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not even mad at the crowd for the hijack


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

We want Sasha 
Haha, so nice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad acting if I ever seen it


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been saying PCB is terrible, and I think a few people are starting to realize.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

We want Sasha chant destroying the Bellas, LMAO.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Team Boreya and Team Painted Clown Bitches.

Team Boring and Dull coming out soon.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's like we're watching the rehearsal with these Diva segments. They never feel prepared.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh hahaha the red hair one is the funny crazy one talking abiut dinos and oh wait here comes team bye-bye cause everytime there on I turn the channel.

Please put on NxT please


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This Brooklyn crowd has become a TNA crowd.



Bless the Divas.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok I had to step away. Who is the new member of the Wyatt family??

That was awesome! That right there is what we need more of.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is Becky Lynch not wearing makeup?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I was told that Sasha can't keep a crowd's attention :frankielol*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Divas Revolution :ha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nikki sounding like she is always ending her sentence like its a question

DAT SASHA CHANT!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We want Sasha!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I wonder if Sister Abigail will ever get revealed in some fashion someday.


Maybe when Mika Rotunda shows up.

*Bray Wyatt's sister Mika Rotunda reportedly gets WWE Tryout*
http://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/bray...eportedly-gets-wwe-tryout#y2TQpiqlraiVgxpu.99


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

holy sh^t this is bad.....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA This is lame


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Therapy said:


> WE WANT LANA


No


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Alicia Fox useless ass. I'll never understand why she's with them.


:kobe What the hell are you smoking?

She was doing more work than the Bellas last night?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, this is cringeworthy


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This segment gave me aids


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

We want Sasha chants LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I like Becky but her voice is so stupid :flair4


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Too much sass in this segment for me. Please fight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't talk, can't act, none of them.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

All of these bitches are awful promos


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like this is the first time I've ever heard Alicia Fox on the mic.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Make them stop talking please....this RAW has been awesome some far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky gets all the shit lines.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bmp487 said:


> I've been saying PCB is terrible, and I think a few people are starting to realize.


Wrestling wise they are fine. It's just when mic time hits it's just terrible. Bellas are no better.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

BRING OUT SASHA!!!! 

NOW!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nikki rubbing it in. :lol


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I don't get these references...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Get this shit over with, dammit to hell, this is boring as fuck...

Looking at some internet porn while I wait for this mockery to end.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury

Where Sasha.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

The Diva's Revolution is much better when they are just wrestling. I guess I could say that for the majority of the roster though.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So they book Becky to be stupid and Charlotte to be the walking Flair cheap pop.


Charlottes entire gimmick has been a walking cheap pop off her dad for probably about 8 months now.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Miz with that shut up & make me a sandwich talk.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> :kobe What the hell are you smoking?
> 
> She was doing more work than the Bellas last night?


Of course, considering that she actually works


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki "The Boss" Bella running things around here.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz ahahahah


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Did she just say wins and losses don't matter?

...

...

...

...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz putting bitches in check.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

LOL MIZ THANK YOU!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey look Nikki just like Jon sucks I mean rises above wins & losses, DAMN would somebody just replay Banks/Baley


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Becky can get it anytime she wants. :agree:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Divas getting The Miz cheered 

Revolution :ha


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Miz :maury

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz puts that man foot down.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Miz has always been gold on the mic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The dude's midsection for a wrestler is atrocious but damn does he have size. id guess for a shoot Harper is around 6'4 and 265 and that guy just completely shadowed harper. If he works on conditioning and vascularity hed have a sick physique.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

B-b-b-b-b-b-oring....


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Miz let'em know


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

THANK YOU MIZ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As faggoty as Miz is, I gotta hand it to him for utilizing his man card and ensuring that chatty bitches shut their pie-holes.

:troll



KaineSpawnX said:


> Traveling pants? Blue Pants callup confirmed.


:sodone


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Fans hate the Divas "Revolution" so much that they cheer The Miz.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Miz by far the best part of the segment.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Miz going in. :lol :lmao


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Miz LOL


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Miz gettin pops then getting his heat back like a pro. Love Miz!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw has been almost picture perfect so far. I mean damn near perfect........and here comes the road block. 

I'm sorry ladies but....Please go away, you are literally fucking up the best raw I've seen in years


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lol crowd cheering on patriarchal Miz.... What a revolution.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well this segment is awful. The "Revolution" can pack it up. The only one who has a business with a microphone is Sasha.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This would have been a good time for Trish, Victoria and Molly Holly to show up.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*FFS, end this fucking segment.*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

miz is pretty funny lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Put those bitches in check Miz, women gotta know their place.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I dont care what anyone says, Miz GETS it and is a great entertainer, remember he came from nothing, no family in the business, just a kid in ohio who was a fan of pro wrestling kudos


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm getting deja-vu


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Brock gonna have to legit kill someone to make up for this trainwreck


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Diva's and Miz in dragging down the quality of the show shocker...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

It's scary how much better Miz is on the mic than these divas.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on Maryse, save your undeserving husband!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truly an awful segment.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

WE STILL WANT SASHA


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give them a chance they said :tripsscust


Sasha Banks or :Out


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

:surprise: another tag match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Becky :homer


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Why is Alicia Fox even fucking here 

Like Go Away


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Man this awesome Raw just went to Shitzville in a hurry please please next segmant/match commercial even holy mother of god


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Those chants for Sasha :banderas


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Save us Sasha. In fact, please teach these competitors your promo ways.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Sasha outshining every Diva in history


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

AWFUL


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Miz was the only bright spot there......


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Those fucking Sasha chants man... That chick is fucking MADE after Saturday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> :kobe What the hell are you smoking?
> 
> She was doing more work than the Bellas last night?


The same Northern Lights Suplex she's been doing for years?:lel

Crowd chanting we want Lana when she's not even apart of this. WOW. And I like how Team Bad/Sasha is basically an after thought at the moment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was painful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd hit Team PCB from behind as well.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

When my hand goes up....you STFU! :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Yet Sasha gets eliminated first last night and isn't even around for this "revolution" tonight. 

They really want you to forget her MotY contender from Saturday night.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Was hoping this would lead to Miz vs Charlotte, with him tapping out. But no, a Teddy Long special it is...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock should've come out during that segment.

:banderas


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Why is Alicia Fox even fucking here
> 
> Like Go Away


I can't understand why she still has job in wwe


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

We want Sasha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They have to know how dumb that segment came off.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

ooffahhhhh.....brutal segment....shows how bad the girls are on the mic.

Sasha and bayley or bust.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Miz is so awesome :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

truelove said:


> Miz was the only bright spot there......


I wanted Charlotte to put him in the figure 8. Charlotte vs Miz for NOC lol why not?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Where the fuck is B.A.D.... Sasha and Naomi can out wrestle most of those chicks....


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

That was embarrassing to watch, Becky sounded awful on the mic


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brooklyn hot for Sasha tonight!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I knew that would be awkward.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sasha and pcb shut nikki the fuck-up!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love that Sasha Banks is so over! She's the breakout star.

I was so embarrassed by that cringe segment. That shit was horrible. I thought Paige was a better talker than talk and Charlotte is just as awkward. Becky's lines were corny. I hope the match makes up for that nonsense. It ruined what has been a great RAW so far.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The material these Divas are given is embarrassing, it's school playground trash.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Every girl was pretty strong on the mic here. Finally a good Miz TV.


Those chants too :banderas


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That segment was a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Crowd pops when Miz tells them to shut the fuck up. :maury


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was painful to watch.

6 person tag match now? Ugh, WWE just doesn't get it.

They're doing a horrible job of pushing these women which is bizarre because they literally just need to copy NXT's formula. They even have majority of the NXT divas on Raw now!


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

I hoped that Charlotte will challenge The Miz to a match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Abel Headliner said:


> Crowd chanting we want Lana


:hano


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"We want Sasha!" Yes we fuckin do.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz is great


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe because it's because I came back from a 6 year wrestling hiatus just when Miz was about to enter the WWE title picture, or maybe it's because he's from Parma, but I love the guy. He's a 10/10 heel


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Divas Revolution fpalm


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The content wasn't amazing, but the delivery really wasn't that bad.... People are legit over-reacting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved those Sasha chants. It's good to be THE BOSS!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd knows what's up. Get Sasha out there :sasha2


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The Miz telling off Charlotte lolz


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Miz was gold, but the only thing that could've saved that was Sasha coming out on her own and telling the rest of them what's up. 

Or Teddy Long coming out and announcing a tag team match.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Nut Tree said:


> Where the fuck is B.A.D.... Sasha and Naomi can out wrestle most of those chicks....


one you named is right the other can barely go 5 minutes with our botching something simple


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright let's just let this entire segment slide. We won't count this for this Raw because well we "have" to have a Divas segment.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, there was one person who stood out there - and that was the Miz. 

Excellent heel move by playing the patriarchal card. 
Unfortunate that the fans cheered for it though, of course, Miz handled it and put it back on them.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dr. Middy said:


> Did she just say wins and losses don't matter?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Yep. She sure did. She SUUUUUURE did.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

RD25 said:


> That was embarrassing to watch, Becky sounded awful on the mic


Charlotte was even worse, sadly. They really to train their mic skills, or they'll end up like Cesaro did for years.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The preceding divas segment was written at a Waffle House, on napkins at 4AM in the morning.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Abel Headliner said:


> The same Northern Lights Suplex she's been doing for years?:lel
> 
> Crowd chanting we want Lana when she's not even apart of this. WOW. And I like how Team Bad/Sasha is basically an after thought at the moment.


Are you talking about just now? Those were We Want Sasha chants.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha Banks is going to be the Trish Status of our generation.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

That was lame, this revolution is lame. Main Roster Creative can hold this :lose for life.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Crowd pops when Miz tells them to shut the fuck up. :maury


Crowd pops when guy tells women to shut up when his hand goes up.

DAT REVOLUTION


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The promo was fine tbh.

Miz was fucking awesome :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun Stowman looks like Eugene.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Keep Becky away from the mic...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Send these divas back to NXT. They were much more entertaining there.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

All this feminist crap is just lolworthy


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

More pointless tag matches between these "stables" jesus, I actually agree with Nikii who the hell cares who wins...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Becky Lynch makes me hungry for macaroni and cheese.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Another tag team woman's match lol. These fuckers still don't get it


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Now we have to hear the constant..."COME ON NIKKI!!!" in Bries butch voice all match....get sasha out there for christ sakes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They should never let any of them speak ever again.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Please stop copying flair ._.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

who's got a flatter ass, Charlotte or Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

truelove said:


> Miz was the only bright spot there......


Nikki's perfect ass and perfect tits looking like they're about to pop out of her top were a major bright spot.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Please, just send Charlotte, Sasha and Becky back down to NXT. They don't deserve this shite booking.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

We want lana~~~~We want lana~~~~


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Batz said:


> Divas Revolution fpalm


Someone should start a #givedivaspinkslip


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> who's got a flatter ass, Charlotte or Miley Cyrus?


I'd say it's a tie.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a riddle. If the crowd hijacks this match and chants for Sasha does Mick Foley complain?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta LOVE how 90% of Raw matches are TAG matches, yet WWE has basically NO TAG TEAMS.

fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Charlotte needs to stop riding her daddy's coat tails!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who really doesn't like Beckys legdrops that she does?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> Was hoping this would lead to Miz vs Charlotte, with him tapping out. But no, a Teddy Long special it is...


That would have been awesome!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Delbusto1 said:


> Are you talking about just now? Those were We Want Sasha chants.


Really? Damn I need my hearing checked. :toomanykobes


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

If Sasha does come out, I hope it's to her music not Naomi's.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Becky looks incredible.

I mean...GOT DAYUM


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Nikki's perfect ass and perfect tits looking like they're about to pop out of her top were a major bright spot.


Excellent point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Same piss breaks. Revolution :vince5


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Why the fuck cant we get a singles match on RAW between two of the NXT ladies? Sasha/Becky or Sasha/Charlotte. Let them go out there and put on a great match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


> Please, just send Charlotte, Sasha and Becky back down to NXT. They don't deserve this shite booking.


Still don't understand why the brought up THREE women at the same time. Charlotte's completely understandable cause it was time to move on, but the other 2? Damn near crippled NXT's women division.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Charlotte needs to stop riding her daddy's coat tails!


She didn't want to, she didn't even use the name at first. research, research. HHH probably forced her to.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Can we give Miz his deserving IC title now?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki Bella's ass.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't like Beckys legdrops that she does?


Becky Lynch hasn't been good at all imo. She goes between like two suplexes and the leg drop. I blame the main roster booking though.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

wow this crowd got awfully quiet. they were ON FIRE in the first hour


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Dalexian said:


> The content wasn't amazing, but the delivery really wasn't that bad.... People are legit over-reacting


It's women. People will find any excuse to say they need to go back in the kitchen. Segment wasn't good, but I've seen worse.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

From Wikipedia: thought new entry for Stowman was funny.

On May 12, 2013, it was reported that Scherr had signed with the professional wrestling promotion, WWE. After this, he was sent to the WWE Performance Center '. He made his professional wrestling debut at a NXT live event in Jacksonville, Florida on December 19, 2014, defeating Chad Gable.[6]

On the August 24 2015 episode of Raw, Stowman made his main roster debut by having anal sex with Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, and established himself as a new member of The Wyatt Family [7]


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

PLEASE shut the FUCK up, JBL. Ronda Rousey and Women's Soccer have nothing to fucking do with women's wrestling. 

For God's sake, mercy kill this God forsaken angle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So does the WWE even begin to understand how offensive it is referring to all these women athletes they are talking about as "Divas" is

:ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The dude's midsection for a wrestler is atrocious but damn does he have size. id guess for a shoot Harper is around 6'4 and 265 and that guy just completely shadowed harper. If he works on conditioning and vascularity hed have a sick physique.


Like @DrMiddy said, strongman competitors aren't about vascularity. His conditioning is probably up to snuff due to him being at the performance center for two years. If not, it'll be masked via tag matches due to him being in the Wyatt Family.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Please get rid of these 'teams'. Let a 'revolution' happen naturally instead of trying to force it down people's throat. I was hoping Miz would point out the stupidity in them saying they're a team when there is no divas tag titles and they all can't be divas champion. 

But then that would be pointing out the the incompetence in the booking...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish Vince and Stephanie would stop making JBL say "Serena Williams" and "Ronda Rousey" every other sentence. It's like they only know those women.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wouldn't mind 'wrestling' with Becky and Nikki at the same time :homer


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Shhhh, sssshhhhhh. Can you guys here that? It's the sound of the crowd not giving a single fuck about this match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

They apparently want Blue Pants.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Now there's blue pants chants!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Pants chant damn.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We want Blue Pants!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This entire divas division angle should be chapter 1 of a book entitled "How to NOT Get Somebody Over."

I think I give up completely on this.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

YES! We want Blue Pants chants on Raw!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> wow this crowd got awfully quiet. they were ON FIRE in the first hour


They are all amazed by all the Revolution going on in the ring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Both missed that dropkick by a mile


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"We want Blue Pants" chant :ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But for real. Where's Sasha?
She's the only one out of the Horsewomen that could probably adapt the best to this fuckery on personality alone.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

We want lana to be divas champion


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck kinda drop kick was that, Charlotte.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck is the obsession with that blue pants bitch.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The crowd wants their pants blue.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Charlotte Rocking that Hank hill ass


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Think that's enough time for this match.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Gotta LOVE how 90% of Raw matches are TAG matches, yet WWE has basically NO TAG TEAMS.
> 
> fpalm


The tag division certainly is a bit flat.

If only something could make it more exciting. A bit more 3D you could say.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"WE WANT BLUE PANTS!" chants :ti. For those who don't watch NXT, they're cheering for a developmental Diva jobber.*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Divas need to stop doing dropkicks. They suck at them.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Abel Headliner said:


> Really? Damn I need my hearing checked. :toomanykobes


You and me both, I heard Lana.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am legit baffled by this Divas Revolution thing. On one hand it's good that the ladies are getting more time to work. But there is no story. Why are they in teams? There is no Divas Trios Championship. There is one singles title. So far ZERO of these ladies have even mentioned that they even want a title match. So we're just getting absolutely meaningless tag matches. JBL is out there claiming that Alicia Fox made a great career move by joining the Bellas which means she's never getting a title match. So how is that a great career move?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

When a crowd is chanting for a jobber not even signed with WWE then you gotta take that L.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Pants chants! :ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They are all amazed by all the Revolution going on in the ring.



They were shocked and stunned.


Shocked and stunned and not a little amazed.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Blue pants reminds me of Molly Holly


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Since this Divas match isn't going nowhere, I will say that I hope we get a Bully Ray single's run while he's in the WWE.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is here tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck this match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> The dude's midsection for a wrestler is atrocious but damn does he have size. id guess for a shoot Harper is around 6'4 and 265 and that guy just completely shadowed harper. If he works on conditioning and vascularity hed have a sick physique.


This statement is wrong. Most sumo wrestlers train their stomachs into rock hard muscle, yet they're called "fat". The specialized training does shorten their lifespan though.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Keep Becky away from the mic...


I thought she was the best one tonight by a mile.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

- Styles - said:


> Charlotte Rocking that Hank hill ass


:lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL calling Serena Williams and Ronda Rousey "divas" is fucking awful.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Blue Pants chant now :lol

There's no fucking story here. The audience doesn't care about this match and I can't blame them.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Blue Pants, huh.

Thank God, I thought they were chanting "We want boobies!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobber chants. Revolution!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really didn't wanna see this rematch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> But for real. Where's Sasha?
> She's the only one out of the Horsewomen that could probably adapt the best to this fuckery on personality alone.


So of course they're not using her. Kind of understandable since they want more of a face champ after Nikki's reign of terror is over but this "revolution" is fading fast with all the tag matches and them facing each other over and over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the crowd wants blue pants? :vince6 Better send Ambrose back out there


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> The Rock is here tonight.


Source?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> The fuck is the obsession with that blue pants bitch.


lol I seriously don't have a clue. it's a horrible gimmick straight out of the jobber rung in WWF circa 1995......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Dubbletrousers said:


> If Sasha does come out, I hope it's to her music not Naomi's.


Naomi's song defines Sasha's
Shes Am-Aaaaaa-Zing


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> JBL calling Serena Williams and Ronda Rousey "divas" is fucking awful.


:lmao 100% agreed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This Raw just came to a screeching halt. The revolution isn't televised it's on the network streaming on the internet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Revolution must be bitch code for "Insomnia cure".


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> What the crowd wants blue pants? :vince6 Better send Ambrose back out there



Hey if Vince misinterpreting that chant gets Ambrose the push he deserves I am all for it 

:thumbsup


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Screw all these women,Lana should be the Divas champ.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder how WWE is by far the main show in town yet manages to get certain things so incredibly wrong


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I really didn't wanna see this rematch.


At least this time, they didn't tease us with Sasha only to have her do nothing.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep in mind guys the NXT divas have the performance center where they can practice their matches everyday.They don't leave Orlando and are able to communicate to one another. Divas on the main roster are on the road. They have less time to structure matches.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't know there was some big NXT thing right before SummerSlam in Brooklyn. No wonder the crowd is so bad.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dr.Boo said:


> You and me both, I heard Lana.


I thought I heard Sasha. I hope to god it wasn't Lana they were chanting for.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


>


:lol


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

They just need to split those stables. They are so artificial. No substance, no nothing... They need some character development ffs. Those pointless matches won't help them get over.
Look at NXT and how the characters of the women developed there. For example, Sasha started as a jobber with no gimmick at all...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *FFS, end this fucking segment.*


are you not entertained? :trips3


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

My bro is at the arena and started the blue pants chant. That kid, always up to no good lmao.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I thought I heard Sasha. I hope to god it wasn't Lana they were chanting for.


It was Sasha not Lana.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

See, I wouldn't mind this little 'revolution' if the women got there just by going out and having good matches. The only change needed would be Vince giving them some more time. The problem is is that it isn't what they've done. They've forced it on us, saying it's a certainty and we don't have a say in the matter, which more or less covers the sub-par work of Tamina and Naomi and Charlotte and the Bellas. Then, they've flat out said women ARE as good as the men, not that they can be, that they ARE, which, when they are performing to lower expectations, is an insult to the men.

This thing is already done.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

There was a BPL commercial on the USA and they called it... FOOTBALL?!?!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I was hoping we'd get lucky and the match would have finished during the break haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> Screw all these women,Lana should be the Divas champ.


I want Miz to be the Divas champ now. Hey, we are supposed to be about equality and DIVAS shouldn't be just women.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd will be chanting "End this shit" next.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A "CM PUNK" chant now :Vince2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The XL said:


> My bro is at the arena and started the blue pants chant. That kid, always up to no good lmao.


That little devil. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not these CM Punk chants again fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

CM Punk chants?

This is horrible. End this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw was actually pretty good up until the Divas segment. Same old shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That chant. On Vince's birthday.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

oh noes Cm punk chants


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk chants. It's been a while.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Did they just start chanting for CM Punk? :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

a cm punk chant shows how little fucks this crowd gives


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CM Punk chants? :buried. Just end this already.*


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Have a divas "queen " of the ring or something what's up with these stupid fucking 3 on 3 matches . SASHA WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is so fucking boring. I really want to enjoy this, but I cant.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

CM Punk :mark:

They've lost the crowd end this immediately.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk chant now. End this match please fpalm


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I really hate to say it, but this is awful. This whole revolution thing has gone nowhere and accomplished nothing. Sasha's best work still remains on NXT, peaking with her match with Bayley Saturday night. Then this main roster crap doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Go away, Bellas... Go away!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Charlotte really need to stop living the shadow of her dad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give the Divas a chance and you get CM Punk chants :kobefacepalm


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

hell yes punk chants!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

They're doing the wave.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Please just be a really big shit break in an over-all great show..


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Will this fucking end already?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is bombing really hard


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The wave now :maury


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao crowd trolling this match hard. I'm sorry but the only diva that made it from this fiasco is Sasha. As hard as the rest try the people just don't give a fuck about the rest of them


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

They don't chant shite like that in NXT Women's matches.

Well Dunn, Vince, you've managed to fuck up something that was promising once again. This time with the women, you daft cunt.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

They're doing the wave, so fucking disrespectful :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

To anyone keeping count of all the botches every Divas match... how the hell do you keep up?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A wave.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't realize Foxy had been in the WWE for nine years already.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG The Wave!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End this fucking match, my god. The crowd is doing the wave for crying out loud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now they're doing the wave :LOL. Great idea not to bring out Sasha :ti. Actually, you know what? I'm glad she's not involved in this clusterfuck so all of those people who blamed her for the crowd last week can eat their crow.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is why Raw should be two hours again.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The mexican wave makes an appearance!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yep..... they've officially lost this crowd.......


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

One thing that bothers me about Charlette using the figure 8 is that she never targets the leg before she does it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

crowd doing the wave out of boredom..lmao.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao CM Punk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

teick said:


> They just need to split those stables. They are so artificial. No substance, no nothing... They need some character development ffs. Those pointless matches won't help them get over.
> Look at NXT and how the characters of the women developed there. For example, Sasha started as a jobber with no gimmick at all...


I agree completely with this.

Honestly speaking, and this won't be popular here, but Sasha's and Naomi/Tamina's connection makes sense to me. It would be better if we saw them come together naturally, but the 'boss' gimmick kind of fits with heel Naomi.

But PCB? Why the fuck are they a thing? Apparently Becky is a little crazy and Charlotte is a little Flair. :lol Why is Paige dealing with this shit?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At the Mexican wave!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

If they are bored why chant CM Punk instead of boring or something


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

CM Punk chants???unk3unk3unk3


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

lel Punk chants, time to end this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *CM Punk chants? :buried. Just end this already.*


This divas match is getting shitted on so bad :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ZEro fucks given about this match lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"Say what you want about Nikki but there's a reason why she's been the Divas Champion for 274 days."

I KNOW WHAT THAT REASON IS!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This crowd not giving one fuck about this match. :lol*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

CM Punk chants and waves. Ladies, that's your cue to end the match.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The crowd has to do something with the energy they built up from the first amazing hour of the show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This crowd has given up on this. Kind of feel bad for them in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk will live on! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This is like Sheamus/Orton levels of the crowd not giving a fuck.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao they're doing the wave and the camera pans out to show it, haha awesome!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They're doing the wave. It's over


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

How can they write the first hour of this show AND this entire divas segment? I think they have bipolar disorder.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

And a Wave... Just wow... The Diva Revolution is already dead...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You know the crowd is bored and not into this match when the wave starts.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

After watching Sasha vs Bayley, I actually find this match and the entire Revolution absolutely atrocious.

This is a travesty. They are that fucking bored about this. Rightfully so. Nikki Fucking Bella is gonna break the longest Divas Title reign without defending that fucking title in god knows how long.. for no fucking reason.

Fuck this revolution. It failed. There's no fucking point when nothing changes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I keep saying the same shit over and over but they need to vacate the title, put the "divas" division on hiatus, re-establish characters then slowly bring back a division that people give a shit about. 

Or just lock Vince in his house in Stamford and take away all of his ways of communicating with the writers.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Crowd putting themselves over...again.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow Brooklyn crowd tonight


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

We are awesome chants? This fucking corny shit again? Didn't they do this last year?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This crowd gives no fucks about the Divas division. :lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

one of the best crowd ever!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Paige with that Punk running knee.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"There's a reason why Nikki has held the title for 273 days"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We are awesome chants.. This smark crowd doe.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I feel so bad for these ladies...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tag Nicole back in.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate the "We are awesome" chant.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Twitter peeps are going rag on this crowd so much for the "disrespect" but if you ain't performing then you deserve jeers..

i take it back 'we are awesome" chant really... they are fucking dumbfucks after that


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The WAVE


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm so glad Sasha is not involved in this trash match! They are shitting on this match. Reigns didn't even get it this bad. :lmao :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Poor divas lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

We Are Awesome chants

You killed it Brooklyn fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

"We are awesome" is a really fucking lame chant.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

THe wave :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RIP Divas.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Now the wave? I know the match isn't the best, but come on.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Boring chants! :lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Paige is legit pissed


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel bad for these women.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They aren't doing the wave because they like the match


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

For someone who has "been around wrestling since they were a kid" I'd expect Paige to be better than she is. At everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. We can't say we're surprised this happened........


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Crowd trying to entertain themselves, don't blame them.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The crowd shits all over the match :maury. There's your Revolution


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> CM Punk will live on! Fuck yeah!


The spirit of the Punk still live on forever indeed. 

And lmao "intelligent fans" :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I like how Charlotte is just chilling not even selling lmaooooooooooo


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

What the hell JBL? They were chanting "We want Sasha"!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Good save Brie!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao The revolution getting shit on will be televised :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


>


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Revolution would be better imo if it was Bayley in Charlotte's spot.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love how commentary highlights it when the crowd does a Mexican Wave and or some chants but NOOOO CM Punk chants, they bad :damnyou


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao how fucking embarrassing is this shit. I actually feel bad for the women right now


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just fucking fire the Bella's, they're utterly fucking terrible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And they have The Bellas win :ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow fuck that should've been over 6 minutes ago


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Alicia with the Curve Stomp?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

This was just atrocious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And mercifully, it's over.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

What a forearm by the Boss.

And no Team Bella didn't steal one Cole.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bring out Sasha and Bayley. Fucking hell.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

While I get it that they chant these things .... at the same time, no wonder we can't get no diva's revolution when the crowds shit on it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Team Bella should valet for :Cocky


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That was very uncomfortable.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Really? 

Nikki had a bad taste in her mouth?

I wonder if Cena had anything to do with that.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks god, it's over.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This crowd lost me the second they started chanting for themselves after one measly wave.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Alicia with the Curve Stomp?


Nah, looked like the scissors kick.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damnnn


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

King Gimp said:


> Boring chants! :lmao


LOUD boring chants.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I ask this question again. 

Are these matches building to anything? Seriously, I feel like I am just seeing the same matches with interchangeable girls every single week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Team Bella wins. Yes! :clap


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

And they give worthless ass fox the pin 

Fucking terrible


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

the only thing good about that match was being able to look at nikkis ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

typical WWE 50/50 booking. Oh the Bellas lost a match they need to get that win back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WE GOT A REVOLUTION ON OUR HANDS :cole


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Has the night of Summerslam become the new night after Wrestlemania?

They should have just gave the crowd Sasha Banks.

:sashahi


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

8 man tag ROFL


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Finally it ended... What a boring match and promo...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So no Sasha on Raw?

All of the middle fingers. Every single damn one of them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...........And the random 8 man tag because three hours.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

A damn shame...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is actually incredibly depressing. 

Send down Becky, Sasha, and Charlotte. Keep them in NXT forever because at least they'll get better booking and attention down there.

Just let Nikki hold the title forever. 

It's over.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

An 8 man tag match? fuck off come up with something else -_-


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If they took out Show and Ryback, that tag match would be awesome.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Should have given them what the crowd wanted.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

TripleG said:


> "There's a reason why Nikki has held the title for 273 days"


Oh my god, think about it. Maybe that was the only way he agreed to not be champion for so long.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Of course the first thing smarks try to sabotage after WrestleMania is the first thing WWE overtly tries to push forth.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

8 man tag main event? Well guess I can go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

8 more poor souls will fed to the Brooklyn audience in the next tag match.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im tired of the ragging on the divas lately. These girls are busting their asses.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's an idea... Let's make an 8 man tag combining all different feuds instead of progressing the fucking story.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

On reading this... I feel so sorry for the real women wrestlers having to continually be out there with the talentless Bellas. Though CM Punk chants? I think AJ chants would have been better.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Divas revolution aka Crowd not paying attention and being douchey.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I'm so glad Sasha is not involved in this trash match! They are shitting on this match. Reigns didn't even get it this bad. :lmao :lol


it's actually really odd that she wasn't part of that segment. I wonder if she's injured


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Oh fuck me...they just announced an 8-man tag main event.

Why oh why did I even think this Raw would be good all the way through?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Blow


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki with that forearm :yoda


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Its time for the WWE to make that ring a little smaller. I mean seriously


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Zac512 said:


> The Revolution would be better imo if it was Bayley in Charlotte's spot.


Preach! :mckinney


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Another tag match? I thought Teddie Long was fired.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anybody actually like these big multi-person tag matches?


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

8 Man Tag Team? And it started so good tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Teddy Long made the main event of this RAW.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Revolution! :cole


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Welp. We can't say we're surprised this happened........


I hope no one pulls the sexism card. As a woman, I hated it. This segment was awful from start to finish and deserved all the crap it got.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

It's downright depressing how much talent is being wasted on atrocious booking in the midcard. Almost shed a tear at that 8-man tag match title card


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> While I get it that they chant these things .... at the same time, no wonder we can't get no diva's revolution when the crowds shit on it.


that wouldn't happen if we got a diva match like at the NXT PPV show Saturday Night.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I liked the match but these randoms ass tag teams bouts without storylines just suck in general. They're just out there 'revolutioning'.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This Raw must be considered Teddy Long's masterpiece.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Booking is seriously about to ruin the Diva's "revolution"


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Nah, looked like the scissors kick.


Ah. I stand corrected. Thought she put her own little twist on it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA 4 tag matches in one night


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I sure do hate 8 Man tags main events.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once again, HHH is giving Vince the death glare.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Divas Revolution 2015-2015

RIP :mj2


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I found the crowd really fkin annoying there and even more annoying when they started saying "We are awesome"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

From a Bayley vs Sasha classic... to this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fucking bookers lol. Booking every one who is in a feud with each other in a huge tag team match. 

This is the type of shit I used to do in Smackdown Vs Raw 2006 :maury


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What a fucking crock. I'm upset.

Nothing has changed since Charlotte, Becky and the fucking BOSS were called up. Nothing. Nothing has fucking changed.

It's actually fucking upsetting because I watch NXT and there was so much passion whenever these women wrestled.. and now what? They lose to these women who, for the majority of their entire career, were fucking useless. And they're actually going to lose to the Bellas until Nikki breaks the record.


Leaves a bad taste i my mouth.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Had the elements for the first decent Women's storyline in years and they fucking killed it. 'Orrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a random 8 man. How long until Big Show turns face to help Roman and Dean versus the huge Wyatt guy?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Really?
> 
> Nikki had a bad taste in her mouth?
> 
> I wonder if Cena had anything to do with that.


isn't Cena the one that sucks? :cena5 it's what the crOwd always chants


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "There's a reason why Nikki has held the title for 273 days"


:fuckthis


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I fucking dare you to blame the crowd, the match was awful af and deserved the shit it got. There is no Revolution, there has never been one. And now that stupid 8-man Tag Match. Fuck it, I'm outta here.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

If this what a two hour Raw and they cut the bullshit, it would be great. It's impossible to put on a tv program for 3 hours straight. WWE/USA are just dumb to attempt it.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The match itself wasn't bad. The psychology made sense.... take out Nikki's forearm, take out Charlotte's legs. They were legitimately trying... but they REALLY need to work on the middle section of these matches if they're going to keep having them. These girls legitimately don't know how to put some meat into the middle of a tag match. They can only do DIVA IN DISTRESS and FLIPS TO THE OUTSIDE.... That is the reason why the crowd is shitting on it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

chrome2279 said:


> KO Blow


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

8-Man Tag Team just because


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welp, "Divas Revolution" is over. WWE fucked it up as we knew they would. It's like they have no idea what worked on NXT, and it wasn't random tag matches. I mean Nikki is approaching a milestone and they don't even try to utilize it. They should have Nikki defending that title every week now that they're so close to AJ record but they're idiots.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I swear, this commercial is so embarrassing.
Couldn't they have at least recorded it at a lower volume.
Yes Yes.. SHUUUUUUUT UUUUUUUPP!!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> While I get it that they chant these things .... at the same time, no wonder we can't get no diva's revolution when the crowds shit on it.


You can settle for this shit. The rest of us know that match and MizTV segment was nothing to celebrate or praise. We've seen how good some of these ladies are none of it was seen tonight.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Well Vince has woken up and taken control of the show again... See that bullshit so called main event booked for later? WTF?!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys lets throw Orton in a big pointless multi man match again. :vince4


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

An eight man tag team match. Well there's a shocker...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> RIP Divas.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Ugh. First wwe doesn't know how to book the women, and now the audience is contributing to it by disrespecting them. I love Ambrose, and he's involved in a lot of shit, but out of respect I wouldn't be doing the wave.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Atrocious divas segment, 8 man random tag announced...Yup this is the Raw we are used to. I shoulda known that first hour was a fuckin fluke


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Morningstar said:


> I feel bad for these women.


I feel bad for them too, but what does WWE expect? There's no story in this so-called revolution. Just random matches that don't mean shit.

All the audience can do is boo the match and hope WWE get a clue. Probably won't happen though :serious:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I hope no one pulls the sexism card. As a woman, I hated it. This segment was awful from start to finish and deserved all the crap it got.


It amazes me that they can get it so right on NXT yet so wrong on the main roster. 

The flaws with this storyline have been covered in detail on here, but it just goes to show how good Sasha is that she is getting over in spite of this storyline.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> What a fucking crock. I'm upset.
> 
> Nothing has changed since Charlotte, Becky and the fucking BOSS were called up. Nothing. Nothing has fucking changed.
> 
> ...


Agreed. 

Getting called up to Raw should be more of a punishment than a prize.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wade Barrett on my screen? Shitty tag team match announced? Tuning out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another tag team match LOL


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I see this team is still a thing


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm ready to see Seth get his statue! :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

RIP Divas Revolution.

This is what happens when WWE thinks throwing new faces into the division can change anything. You have to give the fans a reason to CARE.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Its the ring guys. Its too big for these divas to have decent spots. And when you have Nikki and two scrubs on her team. The match becomes crap. Team B.A.D vs. P.C.B would have been a match because those six women can go, in that ring. But the ring needs to be a little smaller.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Well, it only took them a couple of months, but they did it. They killed the fucking Divas' Revolution.

They have Charlotte, Becky Lynch, and Sasha fucking Banks on the main roster, and nothing has changed.*


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

And another tag team match....

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that wouldn't happen if we got a diva match like at the NXT PPV show Saturday Night.


Yeah, I've heard about this, but it's no good being on NXT, it should be showcased to the max on the main show, what most people watch.

It's a shame really, cause these girls are busting their asses and they're getting shit on ... I don't just mean by the crowd either


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Wait... Please tell me this isn't another rematch from last night...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Now these two heatless m'f'ers


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh for fuck's sake, everything is a rematch...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MouthoftheSouth said:


> Booking is seriously about to ruin the Diva's "revolution"


Having the Bellas constantly win isn't helping


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stardust attacking Barrett? What?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> Well Vince has woken up and taken control of the show again... See that bullshit so called main event booked for later? WTF?!











Teddy Long would be proud!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Want a womens revolution?









I know were they might get one


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

A toy ad during Barretts entrance theme... Poor Wade


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stardust would be awesome if they had a direction for him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that first hour was a fluke guys. They didn't expect it to be as good as it came out. 

You can easily tell they went fuck all when writing this show.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

DAT TURN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There ya go StarDust....beat that scrubs ass! :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I didn't see that coming!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

LOL. Stardust is fuckin craaaaazy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So does that mean Barrett is turning face?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck was that about


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Stardust is still in character, so that must mean he just turned Barret face.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

King Buried.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Stick a fork in Wade he's done.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Neville wearing Daniel Bryans attire


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So the real question is, who was going to be Neville's partner?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

What the fuck was that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this feud continues. Whatever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So who was Nevilles partner going to be LOL


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

okay....


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

As soon as Nikki breaks the streak 222 days or whatever it is at then they will make the new champ Charlotte and then thats when everything will change. 

DUDLEY BOYS BACK BABY! THAT WAS SICK!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know about you, but pale burgundy pastels do not scream 'superhero outfit' to me.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Greg Valentine somewhere saying. See I told you so! after that horrible clusterfuck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is this a match?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

King Barrett continuing to look like the jobber he is...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Barrett is a chump.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So the match just.. stops?! God damn it, WWE. At least count him out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL.. WHAT. THE. FUCK. WAS. THAT.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Are they running out of time, or what did just happen?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin Dunn loved that wave, he made sure to show it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Boo!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

2nd Hour has been garbage. So many wrestlers and possible angles and all they can come up with silly 8man tag match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Meh match. Would prefer to see less six-girl tag matches between the three teams and have just regular tag matches or single matches among their members instead so the NXT girls can shine brighter instead of having to be held down by the old "hot tag to house of fire" schtick.

And thanks WWE, we definitely needed more proof that Barrett's a geek rather than a king. :StephenA



YMCMB said:


> Can we give Miz his deserving IC title now?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The last time we had something THAT bad happen in a Diva's match, we got an AJ Pipebomb if I remember correctly. Maybe they're going to let Sasha go out and talk... who knows


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wade Barrett disappeared?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry, but what?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

DAFUQ WAS THAT?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And Barrett gets buried even further than he already was. Fantastic.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Raw must be considered Teddy Long's masterpiece.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lets give Seth his statue already. All Hail Seth Rollins!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

barrett should just resign... what a waste


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What on earth was that shit? :lmao


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

um.......... okay!!!!?!?!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Haha.What a stupid scene.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stewart about to bury Cena :WOO

But probably not :cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#Thankyoustewart


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

FITZ said:


> So the real question is, who was going to be Neville's partner?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jon Stewart can explain why he went after John Cena last night. But can he explain why we're going to be subjected to an 8-man tag team match?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

First hour flew in, second hour has dragged in.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I love this 2K commercial!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell was that??? Was there supposed to be a match?? Why did Stardust attack Barrett?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the fuck just happened with Barrett/Stardust/Neville?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, that Eva Marie is gorgeous. :homer


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Like it or not, Sasha is the future of that division. 




That is all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Well, it only took them a couple of months, but they did it. They killed the fucking Divas' Revolution.
> 
> They have Charlotte, Becky Lynch, and Sasha fucking Banks on the main roster, and nothing has changed.*


I said that the moment that whole call up spot went down with Stephanie..
"Don't get your hopes up" I said
"It's going to mean nothing!" No one listens to me.
:reigns2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Stewart goes in on Cena :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jon Stewart looking like Russo with gray hair. :russo


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuck off with this Terminator shit.

It isn't the 80s, the recent movie SUCKED, nobody gives a shit about it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope we can see Brock again tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Like it or not, Sasha is the future of that division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To bad the division wi be DOA when she takes over :mj2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait for Stewart to say "I did it for The Rock." Leading to a match between Cena and Rock at Mania. Oh wait-


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I love this 2K commercial!!


Agreed totally.
I mark every time!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

KustoM. said:


> As soon as Nikki breaks the streak 222 days or whatever it is at then they will make the new champ Charlotte and then *thats when everything will change. *
> 
> DUDLEY BOYS BACK BABY! THAT WAS SICK!


That's the problem though. It won't change. It's never going to change, While Vince and the Bucky Beaver Tooth Mother Fucker are kicking about there will be no 'Divas Revolution'. It's just going to be the same horribly booked shite.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jon is going to tell us why he screwed John!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Seth was all decked in white last night but Jon Stewart was the REAL angel from above last night.*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Arnold no-selling Dean Ambrose's cigar burn. Officially buried


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So was this guy supposed to be Neville's partner tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Like it or not, Sasha is the future of that division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is that division.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> it's actually really odd that she wasn't part of that segment. I wonder if she's injured


I think Sasha is fine. They may have wanted to let her take it easy since her match on Saturday but I'm so glad she had no part of that segment.

This is two weeks in a row that the Divas segment has been crapped on. If the booking isn't there, this is going to continue.

As for the other parts of RAW, I hope Wade seriously leaves this company. He's treated like such a joke. Even Stardust treats him like trash. Mess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I've heard about this, but it's no good being on NXT, it should be showcased to the max on the main show, what most people watch.
> 
> It's a shame really, cause these girls are busting their asses and they're getting shit on ... I don't just mean by the crowd either


Its because all the NXT women have talent where on the main roster we have to put up with shit like the Bellas, Alicia Fox, Taminia, and whats her name .

They should just release those hacks and just have the real woman on the main roster who can wrestler and put the other divas on that stupid diva show.

Imagine if the women's division on the main roster was.

Sasha, Paige, Becky, Charlotte, Nat, Emma, and Bayley.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Once again, HHH is giving Vince the death glare.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> If this what a two hour Raw and they cut the bullshit, it would be great. It's impossible to put on a tv program for 3 hours straight. WWE/USA are just dumb to attempt it.


This says it all. (I don't know where my like button went; sorry)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Jon Stewart looking like Russo with gray hair. :russo


Holy fuck that explains last night!

*MIND = BLOWN!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> So was this guy supposed to be Neville's partner tonight?


Considering how many titles he's held the past couple of years Neville could have done worse.


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Dammit I knew I shouldn't have gotten so excited after that insane beginning.. You knew it was only gonna be downhill after that


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Seth was all decked in white last night but Jon Stewart was the REAL angel from above last night.*


Mordecai?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Can't wait for Stewart to say "I did it for The Rock." Leading to a match between Cena and Rock at Mania. Oh wait-


That match already happened once in a lifetime twice. Time to move on to Taker/Brock IX


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Jon Stewart looking like Russo with gray hair. :russo


MY LIFE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME EVER AGAIN AFTER READING YOUR POST.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Once again, HHH is giving Vince the death glare.


Meanwhile Vince looking back at him on some :vince2 shit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully we see Roman again tonight to see what he has to say about that Monster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, that crowd was so hyped and so was I :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

So... I assume the only good segments tonight will be Rollins, Brock and the Dudley Boyz?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't believe I missed the Dudleys return.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Charlotte and Becky came off really corny on MizTv, there's no way they are next in line to be champ. Paige will prolly get belt after Nikki. Same ol Shyt! 

Team B.A.D. first to be eliminated last night, and they won't be on Raw tonight (Sasha has been posting on Twitter all night, if it's her that owns account), which sucks, because they have just as much to offer as team Bella/PCB. 


Feel bad for what happened to ladies tonight, towards the end of the match, they actually did some interesting things, but i just think a cheaper price Raw crowd will be less respectful than a ppv or NXt crowd. 

Also, this angle is not improving matches, so i can see the indifference from that.


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


> That's the problem though. It won't change. It's never going to change, While Vince and the Bucky Beaver Tooth Mother Fucker are kicking about there will be no 'Divas Revolution'. It's just going to be the same horribly booked shite.


I think soon enough Vince will see what is going on at NXT an realise that the better Divas is the more money he will make and lets face it, Vince is all for the money.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Fuck off with this Terminator shit.
> 
> It isn't the 80s, the recent movie SUCKED, nobody gives a shit about it.


Well I think the wwe remake spot is awesome, so...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This guy is the man! :clap


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because all the NXT women have talent where on the main roster we have to put up with shit like the Bellas, Alicia Fox, Taminia, and whats her name .
> 
> They should just release those hacks and just have the real woman on the main roster who can wrestler and put the other divas on that stupid diva show.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been thinking. I haven't watched NXT a whole lot, but the women there always put on a hell of a show when I do watch it.

The first time I saw Charlotte v Sasha I remember thinking oh my god I can't wait until all the trash on the main roster is gone and we have this every Monday.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The guy did something abhorrent, but some people are giving him a standing ovation.

WWE.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Dudleys on Smackdown? Looks like I'm actually watching Smackdown this week.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Please welcome John C..."



"Stewart!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please don't have Cena beat up Stewart.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so mad I missed that return because of work..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you jon


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How can Stewart still use the Daily Show music?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I'm watching Smackdown after not watching it for years


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so lets recap.

First hour of raw was 5 stars, the 2nd hour was 1 star and that is being generous


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You know the SJW's are gonna point their fingers at the crowd for what happen in the diva's match tonight. The finger should be pointed at creative. It was a shit segment followed by a shit match of no real consequence. They handed the audience shit and they acted accordingly.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If he did do it for the Rock , Cena better go after the Rock


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> To bad the division wi be DOA when she takes over :mj2




Fans hijacked that entire program because they wanted to see her. Don't think I've ever seen that done for a diva. She'll be fine. Other girls will either have to step up their game or get left behind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Stewart chants

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Thank You Stewart" chants for screwing over the top baby face :ha


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I can't believe I missed the Dudleys return.


Same, I was on the fucking toilet because I assumed nothing would happen.

FUCK.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Lothario said:


> Like it or not, Sasha is the future of that division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There IS no future.

Not a single future. I try to be the most positive guy here but it's over. As long as The Bellas are around, no Diva, I repeat, NO DIVA, will be allowed to go over them.

It's just a fact.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Trying to make us watch Smackdown! just for the nostalgia of the Dudleyz putting someone through a table on that program again.............. shit I gotta watch it.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brooklyn should be cheering him!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Well I think the wwe remake spot is awesome, so...


You're not the only one!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because all the NXT women have talent where on the main roster we have to put up with shit like the Bellas, Alicia Fox, Taminia, and whats her name .
> 
> They should just release those hacks and just have the real woman on the main roster who can wrestler and put the other divas on that stupid diva show.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they need some character development, storyline and individuality I think ... the other diva's aren't too bad, Nikki did something in that promo that I thought was quite cool, and she's good in regards to when these diva's knock her off too, but in regards to this new revolution and wave of women ... yeah, they need to concentrate on the new talent more so.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't stand that fan I the white WWE jacket. What a tool!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its OK Jon. Everyone you upset is under the age of 10, so no real harm done.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Cameraman all up in the way.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

LOL Jon responded to the thank you chant by saying you're welcome. Awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D2theLux said:


> That's what I've been thinking. I haven't watched NXT a whole lot, but the women there always put on a hell of a show when I do watch it.
> 
> The first time I saw Charlotte v Sasha I remember thinking oh my god I can't wait until all the trash on the main roster is gone and we have this every Monday.


If you want to see a really good match go watch Becky vs. Sasha. 

It was on the PPV before the one this Sat.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Stewart/Rollins need to run for office


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stewart ,Savior of the Universe.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

#ThankYouStewart


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Suck it Cena!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hopefully Bork destroys this geek.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahahaha Stewart is gold.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Well the sabotage is complete rip divas revolution. Stay in NXT Becky, Charlotte, and Sasha you deserve so much better than awful booking and awful matches with the cancer twins.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Same, I was on the fucking toilet because I assumed nothing would happen.
> 
> FUCK.


They were there in spirit as you took a Dudley Death Drop.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

#THANKYOUSTEWART


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jon Stewart speaks nothing but the truth.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"THANK YOU STEW-WART!" :clap


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I LOVE YOU JON


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you Stewart!


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, so it's all about Flair.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Jon Stewart knows what's up.*


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Better crowd control than 95% of the roster


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> They were there in spirit as you took a Dudley Death Drop.


:maury

Oh brothaa' testify.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stewart is a better promo than 99% of the roster


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Meanwhile Vince looking back at him on some :vince2 shit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He did it for Flair!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stewart did it for Flair

:flairdance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the logic fits.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG It's Jay Lethal!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Flair stylin and profilin his drunk ass all the way to Brooklyn!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Just like I said last night "watch then say he a big Flair fanboy"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Speak on Jon......oh snap! Here comes a drunk! :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Same, I was on the fucking toilet because I assumed nothing would happen.
> 
> FUCK.


Well, shit happens. :shrug


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOO! :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Woooooooo!!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WOOO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:WHYYY Stewart :WHYYY


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

This Jon Stewart shit is dumb af.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ric Flair is probably belligerent :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Cryptkeeper....I mean Nature Boy!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Stewart has no fear of the "What" chants, you can't phase this man.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Stewart needs to teach the Divas how to cut a promo. (all except Sasha that is)


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ric Flair gonna be like ''son I'm dissapoint''


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Dudleyz now Flair?! Who's next???


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Over-under for Flair's blood alcohol level?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh no.. They finally brought it up.. they finally started talking about it.. and just AS I PREDICTED they trot out Flair to have him Kiss Cena's ass..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watch Flair say some bullshit about how Steward is wrong. Flair is about to get his ass booed with this Cena suck up bullshit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This Raw just keeps getting better and better **stands up and applauds**


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao 

Stewart loves Flair!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I did it...for the Flair. *


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stewart proving that heroes do exist


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So I guess people aren't bitching anymore, you fucking crybaby pussies.

Wahhh Wahhh wa...oh wait he explained it, it's not so bad after all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shitfaced Flair or no buys.

WOOO!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

YAY DRUNK FLAIR


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

FUCK ME HOLY SHIT NAITCH! Woooooooooooo

Stewart...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Um... No Flair. Please don't say you're okay with Cena surpassing your record.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How drunk is flair :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GOAT.

:flair3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Stewart marking out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Set up Flair vs. Sting at WrestleMania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The moment you realize Flair is only coming out there to defend Cena :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Stewart did it for us and Flair. :rock


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ol' Naitch is about to school Kevin Garrity on the mic.




Am I the only person who liked Big Daddy? It was a decent Sandler movie.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay Flair is here! It's so weird to see him and Jon Stewart together.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow,What a fucking Raw.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Over-under for Flair's blood alcohol level?


Way over


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Flair come out here and scold Stewart while telling us how great Cena is fpalm


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Flair is old as fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He just saw his daughter get CM Punk chants :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flair :bow


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The legend


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dudley Boyz was the highlight. Everything else has predictably been shitty rematches and boring drivel. Going to sleep after Stewart's segment is done.

:kobe @ myself for still watching this product


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WOOO!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Clair's really here to honor that Rollins statue


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Meh Flair is probably gonna give a "you're not the one who decides" "Cena deserved it" speech. >:|


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing when stars geek out for wrestlers like when Snoop showed his 85 lb. torso when Hogan came out.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I DID IT FOR THE FLAIR


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What are the chances Flair is not drunk tonight?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Flair may actually be sober.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn, now Flair has to kiss Cena's ass


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair is about to get booed for supporting Cena


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Watch Flair kiss Cena's ass while getting booed...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha swerve on 'em Ric. Swerve


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

LOL Stewarts face


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stewart......calls Foley "The Great One" last night.

Calls Flair "The Great One" tonight.

Jesus christ :eyeroll


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Stewart called Foley and Flair both "The Great One!" lol. Rocky who right?*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rock is the great one you assholes.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Rock is the great one.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"God's in the house tonight"

Holy fuck :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come on..................


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Please flair can we have some elbow drops to the jacket


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, Flair must've shrunk something serious considering he's right at eye level with Jon and Stewart is 5'7". :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao
Stewart and I are both marking out!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Would love to see a confrontation between Jon Stewart and Paul Heyman


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ric Flair sucking up to Cena? I'm done!


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Flair here to get Cena more cheers... Boooo


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gods in the house tonight HAHAHAHA


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I hope Flair really does respect Cena, and he isn't being forced to tow the Cena line.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuckboy Buckethead incoming.fpalm

And Flair is asskissing.fpalm fpalm


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Fuck you Vince for writing this, fuck you.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugh, that's the reason Kevin Garrity?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's sad that this is necessary for Cena to be accepted as 16 time champion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look Jon, Cena is our lord and savior so he HAS to be champion. WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!?! Come on man!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This might be the worst angle of all time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe Flair decks Cena...I can dream, right?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Karl Marx said:


> Would love to see a confrontation between Jon Stewart and Paul Heyman


They did, last night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck, here comes John Boy. Someone call Colbert and Conan for backup ASAP.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is most surreal but fucking incredible thing ever...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Flair putting the crowd in its place.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena Sucks!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

D2theLux said:


> Dudleyz now Flair?! Who's next???


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena6


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

More Cena pandering.

Yawn.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cena with Raw number 300 in a row with the bigget pop


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> What are the chances Flair is not drunk tonight?


:ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon Stewart just made Cena millions in shirt sales b/c his 15x shirt is still relevant


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This show has been a severe case of bipolar disorder


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, Kevin Garrity's about to eat an AA.



I would've preferred an RKO, but Cena will do under these circumstances.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NXT reminded me why I love wrestling.
RAW is reminding me why I should consider snorting cocaine.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ted said:


> Ric Flair sucking up to Cena? I'm done!


The only thing is that Flair, Hogan, HBK , Austin, and HHH all really like Cena


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

John Cena Sucks~~~~John Cena Sucks~~~~John Cena Sucks~~~~John Cena Sucks~~~~John Cena Sucks~~~~John Cena Sucks~~~~


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This segment wont beat this. 








or this gang:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Even Cena looks uncomfortable about this angle


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena vs Flair for the title, see who can become 17 time champ, book it!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

John Cena succccccks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair, streaks weren't meant to be broken. Just look at Taker and how that turned out :crying:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Ugh, that's the reason Kevin Garrity?


Who?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena Is seething


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

John Cena Sucks....Love this crowd


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Who's next?


-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


The return of A Picture of Sting!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Serious cena is serious


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:flair4 You aint gotta like it but you gotta learn to love it


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ROLLINS GO SAVE STEWART!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Celebrities make me feel awkward...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

C...NUH SUCKS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I did it...for the Flair. *


*HE DID IT FOR THE RIC!*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Those Cena sucks chants. :lol*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

WWE always manage to surprise me with the lengths they'll go to try and get Cena over with smart fans. Just give up already, it's been 10 years and it still hasn't worked


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet Cena no-sells a low blow from Kevin Garrity.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Come on Cena, kill Stewart!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Cena going to start beating up non trained athletes now?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well music break. Fuck Cena.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

God I hate Cena..so very very much..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> NO NO NO NO NO


John Cena to the smarks is Toby to Michael Scott :lol


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> They did, last night.


Wow. Can't believe I forgot that :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Celebrities make me feel awkward...


You mean in the WWE or in general


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :flair4 You aint gotta like it but you gotta learn to love it


Vince's view on his fans


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fans cheered for Seth so shouldn't Cena accept that? Thought he cared what we thought?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Eva marie look a like in the crow in between cena and flair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Stewart is basically an over-attached wrestling fan. Lesnar is evil because he ended the streak, and Cena is evil because he almost tied Flair's title streak. 

Man. That's some dedication.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins > Cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah UM CENA that US title should have gone to Owens but we all know why you didn't give it up to him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Way to go John. Putting the US title above the Heavyweight title.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ted said:


> Who?


Shit, I spelled his name wrong.

I meant Kevin Gerrity.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That sexy redhead slut must be drunk she been going hard for the camera all night.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cena rattling off his burial list rofl


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Serious Cena screamin great


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I realize that John. Most of us are ok with that instead of you holding both titles.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena has no fucking business being a 16 time champion thats just wrong on many levels


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yea Cena is pissed!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena listing all of the people he derailed.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cena panders worse than a politician.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CENA 'NUFF chants. :troll

And no Cena, name-dropping fan favorite mid-carders doesn't get my sympy at all.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cena be like "nahh, not a biggie"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John F-Us Jon..............incoming


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe you shouldn't have accepted the match Cena if you're so upset about losing the U.S. Title :shrug


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Cena trying to justify his burials :cena


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"That doesn't really work, he can still see me right"

:sodone


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

End this for the love of fuck.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This is not a comedy show, except for when it is sometimes because its creative direction is chaos-shaped.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> John Cena listing all of the people he derailed.


So funny and so true.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The pandering, THE PANDERING


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena saying it isn't a comedy show? Cena?

:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Stewart with that IWC gimmick <3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This isn't a comedy show?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lord Wolfe said:


> God I hate Cena..so very very much..


I like Cena a lot and I also love your sig!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena's promos suck.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Stewart is winging it & Cena going line for line off his script.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They don't listen to the WWE universe? 

They constantly screw you over, and the fans seem to be happy with it, lol.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

"I'll have you stand on a line and punch you"...I can't even..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Stewart


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry Cena. Better luck next time!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Cena with Raw number 300 in a row with the bigget pop


Dudleys had the biggest pop by far.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This angle completely sucks.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena/Rollins, Cena wins the US title and Sheamus cashes in.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol holy shit


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

B A Star. Viciously attack weak celebs.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow.

That's not a face move.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

boo, Cena! You're a bad guy!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair looking bored as fuck. Wishing he was out getting wasted somewhere.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Stewart sells better than Cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait is it happening?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Heel Turn. :cena3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam he took that bump


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KaineSpawnX said:


> This is not a comedy show, except for when it is sometimes because its creative direction is chaos-shaped.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So they got Flair to shill for John get the fuck outta here I guess the :vince$ offered was good but hell if Hogan was there he be shikking i place of ric.

Cena's legacy will always be "plrase like me, hey that guy likes me why don't you, the dieing kids like me, the troops like me why don't you like me?" Teb years of this and ten years of sinking ratings but still why don't you like me


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo that man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CENA, THAT WASN'T RIGHT DAMNIT!*


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I thought for sure when I posted that someone was going to post a picture of Goldberg


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CENA with the heel move.

He should be suspended for putting his hands on a non wrestler


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Stewart's sarcasm is crushing Cena. It's so good Cena might not be able to kick out at two...


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Heel Turn !!!!!!


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Cena heel turn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cena is such a whiny ass kid! WAAAAAAH! MY US TITLE IS GONE!!!!! SO ALL OF A SUDDDEN I AM GONNA GIVE A SOB STORY OF HOW I AM A GOOD PATRIOT AND YOU MUST HATE AMERICA IF YOU HATE ME. xD I GAVE YOUNG GUYS OPPORTUNITIES TO BE BURIED WHAT A GOOD CHAMP AM I!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Cena slayed him the f*ck out! :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Who is the face here?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena should be arrested!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Jon taking that AA, respect to the man.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel bad for Jon Stewart.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:maury

Is John Cena a heel? I wish. 

Credit to Jon Stewart for taking that bump.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Stewart trying to cover up his hairy white stomach!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If only Cena F-U'ed Naitch as well


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heel stuff there the crowd booing him for doing that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol This is random as fuck, but so much fun!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Flair just smiling at the end "Hey, I'm just here for the check."


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

John Cena attacking 5 feet 7, 55 year old men, what a role model, what an inspiration...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lord Wolfe said:


> "I'll have you stand on a line and punch you"...I can't even..


Swing & a miss is an understatement :lol :lol


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

TURN CENA TURN

TURN CENA TURN


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Fans are happy with you not being the champion so the authority must listen


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

All this talk about respect in this segment, and yet most of those fans in Brooklyn haven't respected Cena in a decade.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Stewart become the next Pete Rose of the WWE :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lollll, Cena could be so damn entertaining as a heel. :cry

He would win over every fan that boos him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

who writes this shit. wtf was that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the moral of the story is that this bitch is a sore loser but he's the role model that every child should look up to. 
:vince
:cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> NXT reminded me why I love wrestling.
> RAW is reminding me why I should consider snorting cocaine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jon Stewart corpsing... SEND FOR THE MAN.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Stewart. :'(

Cena proving his fuccboi status is still going strong for picking on a helpless little mensch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena loves Bill O'Reilly confirmed.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *CENA, THAT WASN'T RIGHT DAMNIT!*


:Cocky


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Fans are happy with you not being the champion so the authority must listen


Where is the lie?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cena bullying a 55 year old man


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a coward move by Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And hey, Jon sells better than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they only found out a week ago that Jon Stewart would even be hosting SS


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

How the holy fuck is Cena meant to be a FACE?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Flair just smiling at the end "Hey, I'm just here for the check."


And the open bar.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> You mean in the WWE or in general


WWE because the appearances are always awkward....and every other time because they give me awkward erections that humiliate me in public places...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If only Jon no sold that


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems John Stewart has taken lessons from John Cena in no selling
:HA


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:jr That son of a bitch!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap Stewart agreeing to take an AA


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

The megaface John Cena brutally attacking an older man who isn't a wrestler. BE A STAR!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Stewart really is a fan. WWE better give him a full-time job.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So didn't Cena throw some derogatory names at Kevin Owens for attacking MGK? wens2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this really happening WF? Do you remember where you were when Cena....


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol at Stewart leaving with that theme song


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

He sold that better than anything Amell did last night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jon Stewart for Hall of Fame.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> CENA with the heel move.
> 
> He should be suspended for putting his hands on a non wrestler


That non wrestler cost him the damn title! Should Hogan not have put his hands on the ref when he got screwed out of the title on SNME??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so when Lesnar beat up people at ringside those three clowns were all over him, but when Cena does it, its ok


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That sucked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was hilarious. Cena kept it short, sweet, and dropped Stewart on his ass. More of this please (Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So the moral of the story is that this bitch is a sore loser but he's the role model that every child should look up to.
> :vince
> :cena


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup. Cena slow turn has started! Whereas sting?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

That is the face of the company everybody, a guy who attacks a 5 ft 6 52 year old jewish man. Yep, the Authority are the bad guys in this one.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

These statues are hideous and so cheap looking. My god, spared no expense eh Vince.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god that 8 man tag ain't the ME.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Greatest performer?- Andre was dreadful in the ring in his latter years.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If this doesn't lead anywhere I expect that people will start interfering to stop Cena tie until he flips out maybe? Would be a slow burn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who interrupts Rollins?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jon Stewart got up though. I hope he got a standing ovation on the way to the back.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> WWE because the appearances are always awkward....and every other time because they give me awkward erections that humiliate me in public places...


Well I didn't need to know that then


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh look another thing The Bellas suck at :troll


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Has Rocky shown up yet? This is really dragging on.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

John stewart too that f.u like a man. Good for him.
He sold it better than some of the wrestlers. Watch & learn men.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NikThaGreat9 said:


> He sold that better than anything Amell did last night.



Don't be an asshat. SA did awesome.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:Cocky Really though, Cena's a heel man. He is. Has been for a long time.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> CENA with the heel move.
> 
> He should be suspended for putting his hands on a non wrestler


Brock was for attacking a camera man


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope Cena destroys Rollins statue!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Wish 501....FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So Cena likes to bully scrawny old men in between his make-a-wishes? I'm confused...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> That non wrestler cost him the damn title! Should Hogan not have put his hands on the ref when he got screwed out of the title on SNME??


Hogan was a heel on the time in the classic WWF days with the cheap shit he would do in matches and cheating in a lot of them.

If Lesnar beat up the ref tonight for screwing him over last night, you don't think those three clowns would be saying Lesnar should be suspended again ?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

8 man tag? I'm out.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Andre was probably the greatest catch as catch can performer, but not the best entertainer.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> These statues are hideous and so cheap looking. My god, spared no expense eh Vince.....


This is WWE, not Jurassic Park.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Sting going to come out and challenge Seth?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


>


:lmao Colbert must be loving all this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. I hope some old bastard like Sting doesn't interrupt Rollins' ceremony. It's either him or Kane.

Lose lose situation.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


>


It's not really sore losing when you are screwed. 

So no. :kobe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Brock was for attacking a camera man


The cameraman is a non wrestler is he not ? 

And the cameraman is half Stewarts age


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Watch Stewart become the next Pete Rose of the WWE :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you, Cena. I'd soften him up with some shoulder blocks first but straight to the FU works too.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

If Cena goes heel, which I think is a bad idea with Daniel Bryan hurt and The Roman Reigns experiment not working out, he should go on a dominant monster run. He should dominate everyone he faces until Sami Zayn or Finn Balor is ready to take over for top face.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> That is the face of the company everybody, a guy who attacks a 5 ft 6 52 year old jewish man. Yep, the Authority are the bad guys in this one.


What does him being Jewish have to do with anything? :rockwut


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> This is WWE, not Jurassic Park.


♫Holy fucking shit
It's a dinosaur
Jesus Christ
What the fuuuuck♫


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE better rig those votes on Tough Enough.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man this Raw has sucked after the first hour.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> And you know what? Well, his debut was great! It meant something, it felt "big time..ish" Another decent surprise for the night.
> 
> 
> AAAAAnd there goes the show, well it was great, good night everyone!
> ...


they put two pieces of crap segments on at one time. it's actually genius. Only a moron would stop watching with everything that has happened


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

WHAT A BULLY HE IS. John Cena = the Saviour of Cancer Kids.
Be a Star? Nah.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

John Cena... the face of the company that attacks 52 year old non-wrestler like that salty he it. 

Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Show has taken a nosedive to it's usual quality levels this past hour.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I love that after Cena attacks an defenseless man, WWE runs the B.A. Star ad.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so when Lesnar beat up people at ringside those three clowns were all over him, but when Cena does it, its ok


"logic"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, 8-man tag and Brock/Taker segment to go right? Anything else advertised?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This RAW started out so promising...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I strained my diaphragm muscles vomiting so hard from that Cena segment.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hogan was a heel on the time in the classic WWF days with the cheap shit he would do in matches and cheating in a lot of them.
> 
> If Lesnar beat up the ref tonight for screwing him over last night, you don't think those three clowns would be saying Lesnar should be suspended again ?


Of course those 3 clowns would lol I agree with that but I can also understand why Cena was pissed and dare I say justified. I thought Lesnar should have buried the ref last night btw.

Hogan did a lot of cheap things back in the days, I Remeber when he raked the Geniuses back and they both started to prance around lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JuxGiant said:


> What does him being Jewish have to do with anything? :rockwut


Cena's anti-Semitic catchphrase, "Jew can't see me."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was happy to see Jon Stewart's buttocks crack!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I've said it before, but Cena has been a heel since Summerslam 2005. I firmly believe this.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> If I was a new to the wrestling business i'll never wanna go to NXT , send to the WWE Performance Center , WWE made a mistake putting Eva Marie on NXT


you
are
an
idiot
then

nxt is hot


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tough Enough seems like the biggest waste of $250,000 in history.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. Everyone shitting all over Cena when it if was almost any other character the reaction would be:

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why would he have a talk with Seth Rollins.

Rollins didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Let it go Cena. You lost your title shot!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena heel turn :kobe and you guys don't even realize it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck off Cena!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why was she walking like that? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph wearing tights now?


----------



## Logicallylethal (Mar 31, 2015)

So people complain about Cena being stale and want him to be more edgy and do something different.

He goes and does something different and it only fuels the hate even further.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Noooooooooooo. As long as Rollins is fueding with Cena, he is not safe!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Did I not call it?! Cena is going to destroy Rollins statue!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 Cena segments 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Cena's angry face


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena heel turn or Cena belittling Rollins for 10 minutes. 

I'd have to go with the latter :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh look..

The Saved by the Bell reunion.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My God, Lana and Ziggler look like circus clowns..


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> What does him being Jewish have to do with anything? :rockwut


Ofcourse to victimize him more. Are Jews always victims? *sarcasm*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana looking even more mouthwatering.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

And now to the 8 man sleepfest.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Look at this dork. Zach Morris and Kelly Kapowski


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Between Lana and Ziggler I'm having flashbacks to the 80s. Specially the parts where I did tons of cocaine.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DAYUM Lana. 

Rusev is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Renee :ambrose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny

I want her back in the suits though :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh look it is the bastard love child of Axel Rose and Brett Michaels now with Kelly Kapowski as his valet


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

SP103 said:


> Don't be an asshat. SA did awesome.


He was definitely impressive. The selling was just not up to snuff with how talented the rest of his performance was. Still love me some Arrow though.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

So the statue is going to close the show... Yep, he's definitely getting Orton'ed


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I swear to god Lana and Dolph are officially from the 80s Also he may have taken Seths pants.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Tough Enough seems like the biggest waste of $250,000 in history.


Agreed. Imagine if ZZ wins....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ziggler is wearing Rollins pants.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Ziggler's rocking tights now? They look pretty decent. bama

Still amazed at how Lana went from being a 6 to an 8 just by rocking a pony tail and cliche '80s denim attire.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WAKE UP!

NAH JUST PLAYIN GO BACK TO SLEEP! ITS RYBACK TIME!*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cena to talk down to Seth we know where this is going..time for him to get his win back soon


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana looks like one of the homeless women that hang out outside of Big Lots.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have horses in my shed too Randy!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Time :rusevyes:rusevcrush


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Logicallylethal said:


> So people complain about Cena being stale and want him to be more edgy and do something different.
> 
> He goes and does something different and it only fuels the hate even further.


Cena's been doing this sore loser, fuckboy shit for years. It isn't edgy or different. The character of Cena only values things as being just and good if it benefits him.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

JuxGiant said:


> What does him being Jewish have to do with anything? :rockwut


Clearly, anti-semitic propaganda.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Dolph with the random tights


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would he have a talk with Seth Rollins.
> 
> Rollins didn't do anything wrong.


No kidding, what was Rollins going to do? Run to ringside and snag up some smelling salts waking up Cena to continue the match?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Orton is now midcard again?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Years from now we will be asking each other where were you when Cena turned heel?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Tong Po :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Summer looks ugly as fuck don't see what anyone sees in her


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

HAHAHA NO REACTION AT ALL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Summer Rae is looking hotter than Lana.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ugh, the Rollins/Cena fued is continuing? Get Cena away from the title picture.

Another clusterfuck multi-person tag match. Great. How this show has nosedived....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler must have borrowed a pair of pants from Blake and Murphy tonight.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ted said:


> Lana looks like one of the homeless women that hang out outside of Big Lots.


Lmao..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev Crush!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Oh look..
> 
> The Saved by the Bell reunion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck keeps inviting Show to stuff? Stahp.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whens thelast time the heels won one of these big tag matches? a decade or so ago?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rusev is the best performer on the roster. For real.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FAUGH A BALLAGH!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

why couldnt KO get a singles match instead of being lumped into this shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Business Lana > Denim Lana


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please Big Show go the fuck away.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

goldengod said:


> they two two pieces of crap segments on at one time. it's actually genius. Only a moron would stop watching with everything that has happened


It. Was. A. Joke.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Cena's been doing this sore loser, fuckboy shit for years. It isn't edgy or different. The character of Cena only values things as being just and good if it benefits him.


Remember when the boy scout proud champion who calls others cowards for cashing in and stuff like that took the title from Rey after Rey went through a gauntlet to win it after Cena lost it to punk the night before ?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Most people seem to shit on these Raw multiman matches but I usually enjoy the hell out of them. I expect the same here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Goddammit, Cole!


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

So let's see... There is currently only one midcard single title available and the champion is in an 8 man tag team match. What is the WWE thinking? Build up a title feud (without Big Show) already...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Owens get the fucking jobber intro. FFS


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Still love how The Rock predicted the future of every Big Show appearance when he said WEEEEL ITS THE BIG SLOOWWWW "I gotta go take I leak this guys SUX!"*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So how long before this match loses the crowd?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Give Rusev Ryback's title.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Summer looks ugly as fuck don't see what anyone sees in her


She's fine other than that bird beak nose, if she got that fixed she'd be a solid 8.5


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

In what universe does Orton weigh 250 pounds?

:HA

Is he holding a brick when they weigh him?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I do like Sheamus's new entrance though.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So this is a finishers spamming by the faces on Owens to end the match?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> So how long before this match loses the crowd?


Hopefully ASAP :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Summer looks ugly as fuck don't see what anyone sees in her


Her body is hot. Her face isn't really that great.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Shades of Davey Boy vs Warlord right here..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cesaro catching huge men mid-air with no effort is amazing.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I may be the only one, but I still do like Sheamus.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

As much as I miss "it's a shameful thing...lobster head", and something about an overabundance of limes, Sheamus has a good theme song now. It isn't as funny, but it's pretty bad ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Blake and/or Murphy just tagged in for some reason.



Oh, it's just Zig Man.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ziggler wearing some ugly ass tights, even Blake and Murphy would probably say no to those


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Lollll, Cena could be so damn entertaining as a heel. :cry
> 
> He would win over every fan that boos him.


Even better, he'd be able to make sure they KEEP booing him.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

mjames74 said:


> She's fine other than that bird beak nose, if she got that fixed she'd be a solid 8.5


Imo she has that typical blonde bimbo look nothing special


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like a good time for a commercial. :vince3


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Cesaro catching huge men mid-air with no effort is amazing.


I know man..no stumbling or movement at all


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Summer always has that look like she just smelled a pile of shit


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

Horrible commercial timing


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Big Show's a heel?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

What luck! A standoff just as they needed to cut to a commercial


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Martins said:


> Big Show's a heel?



For now :jericho2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Business Lana > Denim Lana


Denim Lana looks like she is wearing a outfit from the 80's.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Imo she has that typical blonde bimbo look nothing special


Them legs though! :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heel To Face said:


> Summer always has that look like she just smelled a pile of shit


She keeps a copy of the show's script in her pocket so she can maintain that look.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Scrotey Loads said:


> What luck! A standoff just as they needed to cut to a commercial


 bet when they come back form commercials they will still be outside of the ring in a standoff.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

D2theLux said:


> "logic"


:vince4 "Son I think you mean WWELOGIC, which is MY logic that states NOBODY lays there hands or SCReWs big match Jon except ME dammit, Stewardt had that coming yeah just like the birthday sucks that Jon owes me, up...up...up and AwAY!!!!!!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ted said:


> Them legs though! :mark:


Lana's leg are just :zayn3


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So, Sasha has to be doing something tonight, right? They barely mentioned her so far


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> Blake and/or Murphy just tagged in for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's just Zig Man.



I almost commented on this...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So how long before this match loses the crowd?


*Considering the fact that this match has: Ryback, Big Show, Randy Orton, and Sheamus, and it's happening in front of a NY crowd, I don't think it'll be long.*


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't believe it's Cena ruining the trophy presentation I thought we were gonna get something better 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We've gone a nice while without Florida Georgia Line on Raw, and now their music is in a commercial.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Somebody wake me up when Big Show tags out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On the bright side, this new..new KFC guy seems far far less creepy :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Tough Enough seems like the biggest waste of $250,000 in history.


Tough Enough is a big waste of time period. 

At the end of it all they're just going to hire whoever they want so it doesn't matter who wins (see the last Tough Enough when Arianne a.k.a. Cameron was the first to be eliminated).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I ain't retiring so sit ya ass down.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Big Show :lmao


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Lana's leg are just :zayn3


yep!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did Owens get the fucking jobber intro. FFS


He came out to zero cheers and zero boos. You probably didn't notice. I mean the Big Show got a bigger pop


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Next week Ziggler's coming out to tacky dubstep, and then the transformation will be complete. Though in all fairness, the guy could do with Alexa Bliss doing his mic work for him, he's shocking.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> Can't believe it's Cena ruining the trophy presentation I thought we were gonna get something better
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



And you all say Cena isn't a heel. He's been a heel since summer of Punk at least, if not longer.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

dazzy666 said:


> Can't believe it's Cena ruining the trophy presentation I thought we were gonna get something better
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd rather it be Sting or Kane than stupid Cena.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Big Show beating Ziggler while being surrounded by 6 other men intently watching is basically like a playground scene where a kid is being bullied by a bigger guy surrounded by other kids.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ziggler looks ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

........
...........
..................


Why the fuck did Dolph Ziggler invade HBK's rejected line of ring outfits from the 90's and decide to wear one?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STOP FUCKIN' YELLING!*


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Show tags KO. "Ow!"
Hahaha


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Lana just needs to dye her hair now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Cole just call Ziggler Lana's "GEEK" boyfriend? :ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife accused me of drinking too much recently and I told her to watch 5 minutes of Raw tonight. I think she forgave me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Get Big Show the hell away from this match. Oh, and Ryback for that matter. 

Superstars seems like a good spot for these two.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Show :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Naw, Big Show was funny. lol


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

#RespectTheHawk 

hahaha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> On the bright side, this new..new KFC guy seems far far less creepy :lol


That's Norm Macdonald playing the new KCF guy.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sheamus, let it go. There won't be a _Gladiator 2_. It's for the best.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Fella is a bully!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love Rusev! :lmao:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

They better have one surprise left considering I've stayed up for this.

Maybe a cash in as at night of champions surely Rollins can't be holding both?

Maybe someone will stop Cena attacking Rollins as I don't see him being in the title picture at NOC and losing the shot at 16 again, but feel they'll keep title 16 for a bigger show.

Who knows.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheamus, you will never entertain me. I have no idea why, you just never will.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

sheamus is so uncharismatic that it amazes me he made it this far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3 ad breaks in like 10 mins lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Did Owens get the fucking jobber intro. FFS
> ...


I heard a pop for Owens. Did you have your TV on mute? Owens has been getting some of the loudest pops all weekend dude.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Somebody explain the 7's in the crowd?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ted said:


> I'd rather it be Sting or Kane than stupid Cena.


It might be BOTH Kane and Cena, leading to Cena vs Rollins rematch for the US title and Kane vs Rollins for the WWE title. It'd suck, but at least we'd be getting 2 Rollins matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *STOP FUCKIN' YELLING!*


I thought he was paying tribute to the great Captain Insano.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

chrome2279 said:


> I love Rusev! :lmao:



:rusevyes :rusevcrush


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't believe the disdain and disinterest i have in Ziggler made me cheer for Sheamus for a brief moment. I need to stop watching this shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena better be Pedigreed to end the show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*WHY IS SHOW CONSTANTLY YELLING?!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton looked like he wanted to feel Sheamus' skin, like some groupie. 

Why do they act like they are trying to reach for them? What are you going to do to them, scratch them?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He came out to zero cheers and zero boos. You probably didn't notice. I mean the Big Show got a bigger pop


:lmao

You need to get your hearing checked, if not your hearing then your TV speakers are messed up.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

GonGetGot said:


> why couldnt KO get a singles match instead of being lumped into this shit


Dude wrestled a ladde match Saturday, Cesaro Sunday, and your complaining he is in a tag match?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> Lana just needs to dye her hair now


Still wouldn't compare to Kelly Kapowski.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wtf happend to this raw, it all started so nicely...if this ends with cena i'm gonna complain!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Still wouldn't compare to Kelly Kapowski.


This X100


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> That's Norm Macdonald playing the new KCF guy.


I knew it was familiar, I'm betting it's going to be on some rotating actor bit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> sheamus is so uncharismatic that it amazes me he made it this far.


If he wasn't Triple H's boy he'd probably be in TNA.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, I know that Wrangler jeans commercial music. Blatant ripoff of Bischoff's theme!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Continuum said:


> wtf happend to this raw, it all started so nicely...if this ends with cena *i'm gonna complain!*


Thats why we're all here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A midget reality show :serious:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Continuum said:


> wtf happend to this raw, it all started so nicely...if this ends with cena i'm gonna complain!


Vince got back from his birthday party. His biggest present is getting to fuck up a good Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I thought he was paying tribute to the great Captain Insano.


Perhaps.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Orton looked like he wanted to feel Sheamus' skin, like some groupie.


Maybe Orton mixed up his usual coke with the one he gives ladies and is tripping out there. 


And we're back to Ziggler/Show. Like the last segment never happened.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler has to be the luckiest guy ever to even have a job in WWE.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i loved that feeling when the divas match ended and they announced this 8 tag, i was like I'M DEAD felt really miserable.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Still wouldn't compare to Kelly Kapowski.


Ahh those were the days! You can still catch her all grown up on her cooking show on some odd channel. :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I just looked at the screen for the first time this match.... Dolph's gear looks ABSURD.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Continuum said:


> wtf happend to this raw, it all started so nicely...if this ends with cena i'm gonna complain!


The scary part is that we're about to head into the yearly post Summerslam, September-December stretch where WWE's product starts to suck AWFULLY. We NEED something good to end the show tonight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ted said:


> Dolph Ziggler has to be the luckiest guy ever to even have a job in WWE.


Plus: Lana, AJ, Vickie lol)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All the other guys in the match collectively face palm at once all thinking...

Great now we are involved in this Lana/Summer shit


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ted said:


> I'd rather it be Sting or Kane than stupid Cena.



I agree 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> I just looked at the screen for the first time this match.... Dolph's gear looks ABSURD.


looks like he could be big shows tag partner. TEAM SHOWGLLER


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Maybe Orton mixed up his usual coke with the one he gives ladies and is tripping out there.
> 
> 
> And we're back to Ziggler/Show. Like the last segment never happened.


He could borrow some of Daniel Bryan's stash that he roofied Brie with.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

In the midst of a 'diva's revolution', a cat fight gets one of the best reactions tonight...LOL


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I just left for 20 minutes. My interest plummeted. 

Apparently I didn't miss much.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What pisses me off the most about this match is that everyone but Show (old and fat) and Ryback (awful neanderthal) could be fucking entertaining in the right role.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ted said:


> Dolph Ziggler has to be the luckiest guy ever to even have a job in WWE.


To be fair, no one fish flops around as good as him, I mean he literally looks like a suffocating fish on a shore line! That's worth a t-shirt or two I'm sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Cesaro picking up from where he left off last night when Owens beat him clean


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match needs some Orton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

The uppercut train is a terrible name. 

Orton going get the win here? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ted said:


> Dolph Ziggler has to be the luckiest guy ever to even have a job in WWE.


Nah man, Zack Ryder is the luckiest guy ever. He barely appears on TV and gets paid thousands of dollars. JTG held that prestigious title not to long ago too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get in there Orton!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


he'll be dancing with the funkadyctuls soon enough :'( nice moves tho


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Big Show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Show didn't even try to help Sheamus.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Lobsterhead eating the pin. The way it should be.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Show didn't give a fuck lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show didn't even bother to stop the pin:lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fucking hell. Mitb holder losing again I guess. Thought they'd change after last night. 

Why do they keep giving Orton wins...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Show! :lol


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Big show not giving a fuck? Just watching his team lose? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I missed the first bit of Raw, did they ever mention it being Vince's birthday? 70 years is pretty big.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Big Show thinks "I could break up the pin, but I don't even know if I'm on the heel team. Nah."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker is not going to turn again.
Fuck.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Big Show KO punches and makes no effort to get in the ring. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton celebrating and hugging his team....

Old coked up Orton would've just RKO'd everybody :mj2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Fell asleep around the first commercial in this match and just woke up. Im guessing I didnt miss much.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

big show face turn #2594


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show getting a face turn...again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

goldengod said:


> you
> are
> an
> idiot
> ...







Come into a the WWE as big think like Razon Ramon , not as just another NXT rookie


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BIG SHOW FACE TURN! YES!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Turn number 43232808230238


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Big Show lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Another Big Show face turn! This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Show a Face again?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. you mean they didn't have big slobber fight both them off on his own.. I'm amazed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And just like that, Big Show's 100,000th face turn has been set up.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Big Show about to get the ultra combo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So was that a Big Shoe face turn or Owens and Rusev face turn? :hmm


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The Quebeculgarian Alliance


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro making Ryback look strong.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Uh.. OK??? The faces beating him down? What the fuck??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And now the faces are ganging up on one man. Again being a star.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The only useful thing about Big Show is that I picture him taking a shit whenever I want to lose an erection.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Owens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked for the RKO:mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Of all the people who should get the win in this match, you give it to the 12 time world champ.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lolwtf


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

B A Star


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the babyfaces are being dicks for no reason?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone except Big Show looks like an asshole :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Annnndddd another Big Show face turn. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Does this mean he isn't coming back again? Please say it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice RKO spot.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why is everyone being a dick to Show?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Big Show buried


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow face turn # 7,338,248


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what's with the house show main events lately? oh well, nvm it was fun.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

They better not ever try that again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh shit!!! :mark:

I thought that cannonball Owens did was great but that RKO!!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP BIG SHOW


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh okay


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, its nice to have faces you actually like from time to time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Super RKO! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was so heelish. The match was over, the winning team left the righ then they come back to beat up Show some more.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Big Show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

3D!!!!!!!

Now if only the Dudleys would return.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro is strong as fuck.

Ryback struggled with a chair before on RAW, I give Cesaro this Big Show lift.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This actually made me feel bad for Big Show


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was random, but I loved it.

Big Show seriously needs to go away.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Slow and Lobsterhead getting what they deserves.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

How many times can Cesaro tap Orton on the bum in a match?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Big Show turning more than pancakes at the diner on a busy sunday morning.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See! Its OK to cheat when its Taker!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They blurred out the best part of course :lmao


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

That pixelated middle finger LEL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Undertaker: From Phenom to Bitch Ass


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

what is brock lesnar doing with his hand i cant tell cuz of the censor... someone explain!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The blurred middle finger in slow motion makes me lol for some reason.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lesnar/Taker time?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Morningstar said:


> RIP BIG SHOW


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The time keeper apologized on Facebook :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Lesnar stays in 'Fuck yourself' mode, even when getting KO'd.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Taker cheating, but that's OK because he's undertaker and a face!

There's no fucking logic here.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Natecore said:


> 3D!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if only the Dudleys would return.


You're joking, right? If not, then watch the first hour. They're back.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So he tapped on purpose to trick the referee? Interesting.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JBL just said that the timekeeper had a clear view of Taker tapping out?! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I missed the first bit of Raw, did they ever mention it being Vince's birthday? 70 years is pretty big.


You think Vincent Kennedy McMahon is going to let that be highlighted on national TV that he is that old?
:vince3
Hell no!

Seriously though, if the rumored vision problems are continuing it might not be easy to get him out without making it obvious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Last year was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollin's statue being defaced with Sting paint. calling it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Who the fuck keeps inviting Show to stuff? Stahp.


Nobody, but he's seven foot, 450 lbs. Who's gonna tell him to fuck off to his face? :justsayin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously why do the heels never ever win those matches anymore?

And Rusev and Owens working together is fucking retarded booking after Rusev spent those few weeks jobbing to Owens.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> Big show not giving a fuck? Just watching his team lose?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why should he care? Doesn't he have an iron-clad contract?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember the days when it would have been Ambrose under the curtain where the statue is supposed to be ..... ah memories.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> This actually made me feel bad for Big Show


"It Worked! Bet ya won't chant 'Please Retire' again!" :vince5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> See! Its OK to cheat when its Taker!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Last year was a couple of years ago.


WWE has no understanding of time...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

GonGetGot said:


> what is brock lesnar doing with his hand i cant tell cuz of the censor... someone explain!!!


:lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

elo said:


> How many times can Cesaro tap Orton on the bum in a match?


Even straight dudes can't resist Orton's sexiness :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> JBL just said that the timekeeper had a clear view of Taker tapping out?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


does the time keeper have a monitor ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lets hear it for New Day!


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

If Big Show face turned who will be the heel feuding with Ryback? Miz still or someone else?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wrestling has been unusually weird, overbooked,and confusing. Is Russo back? The return of the rampant backstage cocaine problem?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Renegade said:


> You know, its nice to have faces you actually like from time to time.


Vince wonders why no one cheers his faces. They are all self righteous douchebags. They act like good guys until they get a chance to gang up on a guy and beat him down. People like the heels because even though they do bad things, they are at least honest about it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Remember the days when it would have been Ambrose under the curtain where the statue is supposed to be ..... ah memories.


Haha that'd be so bad ass to bring that gimmick back.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "It Worked! Bet ya won't chant 'Please Retire' again!" :vince5



We will still chant "please retire" but now it will not be b/c we want him to leave, it will be b/c we feel he should not tolerate these terrible workplace conditions


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Last year was a couple of years ago.


Giving WWE much credit, my friend. A couple of weeks is a couple of years to WWE timeline.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So - Lesnar/Taker? Statue? 10 minutes?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> You think Vincent Kennedy McMahon is going to let that be highlighted on national TV that he is that old?
> :vince3
> Hell no!
> 
> Seriously though, if the rumored vision problems are continuing it might not be easy to get him out without making it obvious.


Well I would think they would want to celebrate the fact that he's been running WWE for, like, a million years and pretty much outlasted every other major company/territory. But I imagine they wouldn't want to put him in a position where his eyesight is an issue. I feel for the guy in that sense.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Remember the days when it would have been Ambrose under the curtain where the statue is supposed to be ..... ah memories.


And then he would beat the shit out of Rollins.Ehh the badass Ambrose 

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> Nah man, Zack Ryder is the luckiest guy ever. He barely appears on TV and gets paid thousands of dollars. JTG held that prestigious title not to long ago too.


Isn't Maddox still on payroll?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone post that Taker face from last night and we need to make that a smilie.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought that emoji girl in the Dominos pizza commercials was Arya Stark with makeup until I just looked it up right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so how does dominos know what kind of pizza you want if you just text an emoji lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Lesnar/Taker time?


Taker went home like a Jabroni.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This can't be real life


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Byron to explain the pizza emoji every week.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah Byron, go get that pizza.

And don't come back until Raw's finished.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How can Byron sit next to Cole and look like a loser :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Surprised they have not edited out the crowd booing Reigns in the background clip yet


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

No Banks? No thanks.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How much did dominos pay for that


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What happened to Heyman saying he challenges Undertaker not at all these future PPVs but he challenges him tonight?

Thanks for showin up Taker.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> so how does dominos know what kind of pizza you want if you just text an emoji lol


Its magic. :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What in the hell is an emoji

Thought those things were called emoticons, at least my teenage self sort of remembers from the old messenger days...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Potheads


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That Wyatt segment was a sick debut tonight though


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wasn't reading this board when that guy debuted. Is that Braun Stowman?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so how does dominos know what kind of pizza you want if you just text an emoji lol


I was literally wondering the same thing.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

How do they know what toppings you want?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Is that Punk behind Bray?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nine99 said:


> What happened to Heyman saying he challenges Undertaker not at all these future PPVs but he challenges him tonight?
> 
> Thanks for showin up Taker.


Taker had to get helped to the back last night after the match and took his ball and went home.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> What in the hell is an emoji
> 
> Thought those things were called emoticons, at least my teenage self sort of remembers from the old messenger days...


That is the Japanese name for it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> How can Byron sit next to Cole and look like a loser :lmao


I popped so hard for this! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT'S GOTTA BE.... EUGENE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena getting fired? :fingerscrossed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Braun Stowman: The Black Sheep

I like it. bama Really liking the black lamb mask, too.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Dude got one of them Summer Rae foreheads.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Abigail's Black Sheep. I love it.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kick him out Stephanie! :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Wrestling has been unusually weird, overbooked,and confusing. Is Russo back? The return of the rampant backstage cocaine problem?


Coke would actually be an improvement as to what vince and pals have huffing these past years. But it still wouldn't help because they'll still snort off cena's ass


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dat creepy smile, loved it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Been on for a total of 3 minutes and already better than Rowan


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was awesome!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Steph with the trolling lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

boooo.

Where is Sting tonight???!!!! Come out and smash that bat over Stephs head and crack that statue apart please.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Big Brows Bruiser and Dirk Shadowbeard escort Cena away.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BYE, BITCH!*


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i wanna fuck steph with rollins statue :3


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

John getting kicked out. Yeah, the other shenanigans is definitely happening now.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph is looking real hot tonight!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph can even cut the balls off of John Cena. Amazing.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

:dance no Cena wooo


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL if Cena comes back and ruins the celebration he really is turned....probably for one night only.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow Steph looking super hot tonight 

I need a front full hd pic!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh if only that actually worked, if only Cena really was gone for the night.
:-|


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

kada man, I love it when Steph trolls.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kane under the curtain?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena goes out like a good boy. 2 guards. 

Brock and Ambrose needs to be carried out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie trolling Cena! :clap


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Steph!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena to return in a pickup truck and jump the top rope.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So whack ass Sting or Kane is hiding behind the curtain.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WAY TOO MANY FUCKING COMMERCIALS.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think this is where Sting comes and crashes this celebration


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please don't let it be Kane's return that interrupts this. PLEEEEASE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god don't tell me DEATH is returning tonight:jay


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

like thats gonna stop cena. wwe security is terrible at their job


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So we're gonna get Sting for no reason. Yea fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ted said:


> Kick him out Stephanie! :mark:


:lol

I'm laughing at the fact that HHH didn't do it. Stephanie is always the one getting in someone's face while Trips just stands there.

On a superficial note, I love the blowout she's done with her hair and she looks nice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph really looks amazing tonight


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look, Steph emasculating yet again. And on Cena no less. 

Gotta always look strong.

Strongest booked character in WWE history.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm intrigued about this last segment now that Cena won't be there.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cena and Taker being made to look like chumps


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Cena needs to borrow Big Show's truck and crash in


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping for a double turn..... I know I know: #NotGonnaHappen


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The Bella's singing :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As if I needed reason # 43,000 to not watch Total Divas: Dumbasses at large.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They're going to reveal the statue and see Seth is Poopy spray painted on it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love Nicole but she needs to give up the singing!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So whack ass Sting or Kane is hiding behind the curtain.


Forgot about Kane....

Damnit.....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I already like Stowman more than Rowan.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing about RAW or WWE tonight is trending world-wide.


Which is pretty incredible considering something always trends world-wide about WWE on Monday, if not a lot of things.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Spears said:


> Been on for a total of 3 minutes and already better than Rowan


No more Rowan wedgies = No buys


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 to return with a Fruity Pebbles truck, shooting Pebbles from a hose. :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Amber B said:


> So whack ass Sting or Kane is hiding behind the curtain.


sad because it should be ambrose lmao. 

nah seriously it should be the statue and he hates it and then he gets ortoned.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Ambrose might have already added in his green slim throwing machine under the statue's curtain

:lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

cena will be uder the curtain...or sting...or kane...or the shockmaster


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Sting standing where the trophy was? For no reason.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Cena and Taker being made to look like chumps


WWE is just trying to be as real as possible especially on crybaby Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :cena4 to return with a Fruity Pebbles truck, shooting Pebbles from a hose. :mark:



I am :lmaoing WAY harder than I should be


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cena to return in a pickup truck and jump the top rope.*


:batista3

*STONE COLD (AND THE MAJORITY OF US) WOULDN'T BE PLEASED!*


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Will Sting appear during the statue ceremony for Seth? Sting Vs. Seth at Night of Champions?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Please let it be Kizarny!!!! Ive been awaiting his wwe return!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> As if I needed reason # 43,000 to not watch Total Divas: Dumbasses at large.


Hopefully they're trying to make the show so bad it gets cancelled :agree:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :cena4 to return with a Fruity Pebbles truck, shooting Pebbles from a hose. :mark:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That would be THE best way for Cena to turn full heel on this crowd.

I think I'm marking just thinking about it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Fuckin Zack Ryder


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :cena4 to return with a Fruity Pebbles truck, shooting Pebbles from a hose. :mark:


That would be hilarious...and terrifying, since he'd basically be shooting pieces of shrapnel.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

HHH turns on Rollins with sheamus cash in maybe


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

if its cena under the curtain i'll snap


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd love to have Foxy's digits!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here we goes guys...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm guessing 3 options Rollins is getting ortoned sting face paint on the statue or kane's mask on it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Authority :mark: :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Please let it be Kizarny!!!! Ive been awaiting his wwe return!!!


Thisiz isiz gizoing tozee bizee fizun!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny thing is a Sting vs Rollins match at night of champion , we have Rollins going over since Sting have no problem putting the current guys over (AJ Styles, EC3, Samoa Joe)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Will Sting appear during the statue ceremony for Seth? Sting Vs. Seth at Night of Champions?


I hope not. Sting needs a win not to get embarrassed.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

How does he get a statue built in one day?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins turn?
HHH/Authority turn on Rollins?
Sting?
Cena?

Biggest surprise - statue is unharmed and ceremony goes well? :lol

:Cocky Congratulations, champ!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Steph breaks kayfabe.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting will be under the Curtin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL - "We well remember this night forever."

In the most boring manner possible.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So they are bringing up the birthday!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Vince!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple h reminds of a fish finger every time I see him since he shaved his head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder if Soup is singing happy birthday LOL


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

It's the rock. Calling it now


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

Please have HHH turn on Seth with Steph holding Seth on her shoulders & HHH going from thumb up to thumbs down.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP headphone users


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake... :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Can't wait for their single.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Steph risked getting in trouble for that. So brave. Wow.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awww that was nice


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

10/10 singing


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting better be in that box


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Vince! Book better shows


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kevin Dunn won't be happy with this , breaking the show to say happy birthday to Vince


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Well I would think they would want to celebrate the fact that he's been running WWE for, like, a million years and pretty much outlasted every other major company/territory. But I imagine they wouldn't want to put him in a position where his eyesight is an issue. I feel for the guy in that sense.


Well, there ya go, you got that anyway!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince in the back right now :Out


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dat trolling


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

We love you really Vince!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, Vince is 70.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is so mad!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

And we thought the Bella's singing is bad.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy birthday PAL!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> How does he get a statue built in one day?


:Cocky
Because he's the champ!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank god HHH and Steph are out here to carry the mic work for Rollins.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The first hour was great but it just went down hill after that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kayfabe broken. HHH is not Authority. Vince in the back.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Need this under the curtain


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Imagine if the statue is of Cena? Cue the heel turn :mark:..


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess of whats behind the curtain.. Fingers crossed


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This better lead to something good.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That was sweet. It was nice seeing Steph all choked up in a genuine moment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sting better be in that box


God I hope not. Don't need that anchor weighing Rollins down.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How could you not like Seth Rollins?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins last night

:banderas


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Wow, Vince is 70.


Yeah bruh like what the hell


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Under the curtain: R-Truth!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't believe Vince is 70.
Happy Birthday, you legend!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Cena has to appear.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kane with the mask


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Watch the statue have Sting facepaint on it


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Surprised Triple H doesn't have a statue of himself yet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

- Styles - said:


> My guess of whats behind the curtain.. Fingers crossed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> :lol
> 
> I'm laughing at the fact that HHH didn't do it. Stephanie is always the one getting in someone's face while Trips just stands there.
> 
> On a superficial note, I love the blowout she's done with her hair and she looks nice.


Stephanie looks like an absolute Goddess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

- Styles - said:


> My guess of whats behind the curtain.. Fingers crossed


Fun fact, Mark Calloway was supposed to be in that chicken suit but instead they picked Hector Guerro and gave Mark the undertaker gimmick instead .


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Gonna be Sting under there. Just get it over with....


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm actually legit nervous in my stomach right now for my boy Rollins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All I can notice is the red-head girl in the back and the guy next to her mugging for screen time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats Champ! :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Imagine if the statue is of Cena? Cue the heel turn :mark:..


Fuck certainly sounds like it. Hustle Loyalty Respect. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sting better be in that box


They forgot he was there and passed out from lack of oxygen. :ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:Cocky


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please change Seth's generic jobber theme. Seriously.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soup must be so proud right now LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THE YOUNG GOD


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> All I can notice is the red-head girl in the back and the guy next to her mugging for screen time.


Good. Glad I'm not the only one. Lol


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

The impractical jokers are in the front row near the announcers and ring post


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

All Black Everything.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth's theme is garbage


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Surprised Triple H doesn't have a statue of himself yet.


He doesn't think any statue could be as chiseled as him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They forgot he was there and passed out from lack of oxygen. :ha


:lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did they turn down the audience?!???


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Vince should pop out of the box.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish he had worn his All White Everything ring gear again tonight.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*They really need to change Rollins' theme. it's so fucking generic.*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Please change Seth's generic jobber theme. Seriously.*


Its pretty sad that Jim Johnston still works for the WWE (as seen as Divas) and they cant let him make Rollins a real theme.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Screwjob incoming, Sheamus in box waiting for cash in. Instant fuckery.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Gotta be Sting or it's Trips turning on Seth. Guessing Sting though.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They totally turned down the audience. What a joke.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe Cena is in there!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a great RAW this has been. Hope it ends well!

Happy Birthday Vince!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Vince for your 70th b-day take yourself and Dunn as far away as you can frim booking ANY show ever again and enjoy the autumn of yor golden years. Please vince I'll get some peopke to join the network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YANKEES

:mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If it's the fucking shockmaster, imma be marking out.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Think the statue gonna be ruined behind that curtain.


Or Cena gonna be behind it. w/e


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is just a dumb segment premise...


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Seth's theme is garbage


U right there are mistaken sir


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Somebody better catch a finisher from Rollins!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> All Black Everything.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What is up with y'all thinking everything is a twist or a turn?

I swear y'all thought Roman was gonna turn on Dean for like 5 months :lmao

Give it up already :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Sheamus is under that trophy cover!!!! 

BOOK IT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth's "Created Wrestler Theme #001" Theme :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It should be a statue of Triple H, and he says that no way he lets Rollins out stage him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope it's a statue of HHH


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seth playing his role to perfection!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Brooklyn has the Islanders. They had legends.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He beat Cena fair and square. I saw it!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

At least Seth didn't shit on the Islanders...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sandlot :maury


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane is under that curtain.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Did Rollins just quote The Sandlot?


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

is that a stacy keibler chant?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

It's not a surprise guest. It's a statue of Seth. But it's nude.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would a statue make him immortal etc? The Andre the giant trophy I'm sure gets smashed over someone's head all the time and destroyed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> If it's the fucking shockmaster, imma be marking out.


:mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rollins is getting worse on the mic. Yawn. He's the vanilla of promo work, so monotone and dull.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This is so tense ffs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ted said:


> He beat Cena fair and square. I saw it!


You mean fair and CHAIR


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth called his shot!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> JBL - "We well remember this night forever."
> 
> *In the most boring manner possible.*


VINTAGE Bradshaw commentary. :cole


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena behind the curtain


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> What is up with y'all thinking everything is a twist or a turn?
> 
> I swear y'all thought Roman was gonna turn on Dean for like 5 months :lmao
> 
> Give it up already :lol


So you think they reveal statue, celebrate, then fade to black?

When has RAW ever ended that way?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

- Styles - said:


> is that a stacy keibler chant?


Justin Beiber.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sandlot :maury


The Great Bambino lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God damn It's Cena isn't it ISNT IT?! Straight up legit nervous right now haha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:Cocky Immortal :Cocky


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

just don't like seth rollins on the mic. he strikes me as incredibly redundant and boring.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Goldberg FTW.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

rakija said:


> Cena behind the curtain


And his name is JOHN CENA


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

$25 Cena is underneath that curtain.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth Rollins is the WWE!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

This could be a dope moment .... if Rollins wasn't such a lame heel


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Can they get on with it already?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trips :rollins


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

As of that moment, that, that'll be the moment, starting then, of the genesis of Rollins.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

bonkertons said:


> So you think they reveal statue, celebrate, then fade to black?
> 
> When has RAW ever ended that way?


They had a lame Rock Birthday ending one time, without any swerves.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This segment is so tense. Someone is about to get fucked up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"I AM...THE...MAN!" Just doesn't have the same ring to it as "I AM...THE GAMEUHHH!!!!" :trips*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty soon there isn't going to be any jewels left on that belt :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF Rollins putting Cena over? :cena5


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jimmy Jacobs drenched in Jay Briscoe's blood is under there.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Gobbeldy Gooker!!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting bored of this rambling speech...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Seth is right about one thing: he should main event WrestleMania after WrestleMania after WrestleMania after WrestleMania after WrestleMania after WrestleMania after WrestleMania after WrestleMania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Vigilante :flabbynsting


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sting!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins killing it

:banderas

STING!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HEY KANE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssss


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Shit!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And it's Sting!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Sting


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well holy fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Told y'all. *


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not a statue of Seth, that's Sting!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Fucking Hell....well that's better than Kane!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I don't wanna see Sting's ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao really


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Oh look, it's Sting.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Called it :maury


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

i thought it would be kane


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> WTF Rollins putting Cena over? :cena5


Vince's birthday gift to himself


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty damn solid promo by Seth.

:lmao at Sting's face paint already fading off.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THAT RAW.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting's face paint is chipped. He must have really been hot under there. :lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

What is the WWE's obsession with aging has beens?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

OOHHHH SHIIIT


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Justin Beiber.


ah god people still use that as an insult to Rollins :no:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, it wasn't Cena, but it was someone!
:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And his face paint is already sweating off.
With his old ass. 

Lame.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD ITS TITO ORTIZ


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Ummm....Sting? How long have you been standing there?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonder what they did with Hogan's statue :hmm:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, really. The tension is crazy. I'm nervous haha. Well done WWE. What a RAW :clap


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

my balls just dropped at that sting reveal


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sting!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> They had a lame Rock Birthday ending one time, without any swerves.


So basically the non-swerve is much more rare than the swerve.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

STING IS ALIVEEEEEEE


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh Shit!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How did Sting stick it to the authority again when he lost again HHH


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

close enough


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sting with no bat?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank the good lord is not cena!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

No way


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

His face paint looks like shit...


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

HHH running from someone he's already beaten fpalm


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

NOW THATS AN ENDING TO RAW!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Cena going to take out Sting next week?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DAT NON-POP


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The immortal of WWE getting his ass kicked by a 50 year old man in face paint :ha


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

WWE, home of the geriatrics

I guess it's to be expected with a 70 year old running things


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins gonna carry Sting to a classic'
:banderas


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

OMFG STING GOING FOR WWE TITLE


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sting vs Rollins.

Hmm.

Hmm.

I could be interested in that, he's in better shape & a better wrestler than Taker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sting vs Rollins: *NO BUYS*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> OH MY GOD ITS TITO ORTIZ


:lmao :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sting sweated half his paint off


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting getting a title shot would make more sense if Sting had actually, you know, won at Wrestlemania.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sting uttahere


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugh, that stupid music again.

Sting looks like he wrestled a match while he was waiting.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

So Sting wins at NOC and Sheamus immediately cashes in? That way Sting gets that for his legacy. Or nah?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I marked for Sting. :mark:

Hats off to the WWE. Outside of the Diva's segment, this was a very enjoyable RAW. 

Interview with HHH on the Network!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth just can't believe his statue is gone.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh, Sting wants the title. Just give him the US title and be done! Please learn from the Lesnar/Taker fiasco!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well if anyone can get a match out of Sting, it's Rollins.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

If Sting wins the title, it would be an amazing and surprising gesture.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

A 50+ year old Sting as WWE Champion


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Best raw ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Did Triple H preemptively agree to an interview about something he didn't know would happen?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

It has been a night of "Holy Shit".


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Wonder what they did with Hogan's statue :hmm:


Donated to the NAACP.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> Sting vs Rollins: *NO BUYS*


Smh...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sting sweated out half of his face paint :lel. Ladies and gentlemen, your soon to be 56 year old World Champion. Planning for THE FUTURE :hunter*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

After that shit load of fuck from Wrestlemania last year they owe Sting at least a short reign on his way out, and it would add to the belt's legacy.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sting vs Rollins for the Title. 

Huh... That was unexpected.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, the guy who lost at Wrestlemania deserve a title shot just like that. I love Sting, but this is the class of booking crap that WWE have because they corner themselves. Sting should have won that match.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Meh. After the way WWE booked Sting at WM 31, I really don't wanna see him again.*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Sting, but this makes no sense.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins/Sting fued?

Hmmm. Could be an interesting short term fued, granted that Rollins goes over.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was well done. Sting moves really well. He is more mobile than Undertaker that's for sure. It would be big win for Seth as well.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Got to say, this was a really good Raw. Shame SS was a flop


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well at least Seth has an easy win at Night Of Champions.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

STING :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Change that theme.

Also is Sting going to win once in WWE?

I'm for Sting/Rollins though. :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

If Rollins does the job for that geezer...


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Raw ending like God damn TNA!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Enjoyed this RAW greatly. Rollins vs Cena vs Sting? Interesting.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

We really supposed to look at Sting as a threat for the WHC? Would WWE really throw him that kind of bone?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That's not Sting! That's a statue of Sting!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

told ya guys. stinger is here!

to bad no bat to stephs face though.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I see the No. Contender list had a rearrangement.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> After that shit load of fuck from Wrestlemania last year *they owe Sting at least a short reign on his way out,* and it would add to the belt's legacy.


No they don't.:kobe


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What a fantastic episode of TNA that was!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I mean... well, I get it but I don't want to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Sting getting a title shot would make more sense if Sting had actually, you know, won at Wrestlemania.


Or won anything in WWE at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why should Sting get a title shot


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Eh, I'll deal with Rollins/Sting. Could've been better though...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So this is how they going to have Cena tie Ric Flair, Sting become WWE champion at NOC to set up the match with Cena at Mania


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sting going for the WWE Championship? They might as well bring back Goldberg and have him take the US title. You can never have enough 50 year olds, I guess.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sting doing stuff and being in the main program in 2015.
Let me just keep my ass with NXT.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

a very good raw
i don't get the whining maybe you used to it every week or something!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sting deserves the title once before he retires.

Just sayin'.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I AM MARKING RIGHT THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> So basically the non-swerve is much more rare than the swerve.


Yes, in fact I would say it's a 75\25% ratio of things ending in fuckery vs. a clean ending to anything anymore.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This was a great RAW !


----------



## - Styles - (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome end! the crowd seemed a little subdued...

Stinger and Flair on the same show!!!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Another 90 year old man in WWE? meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH's good buddy Sting wants to challenge Seth for the title. He's been active for over thirty years, but why not?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sting vs Seth

yeah, that shit is going to bomb. absolutely hilarious. no undertaker either, after winning last night. what a great, meaningful victory.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So... Swerved is getting delayed tonight? We're getting swerved?

EDIT: Nevermind it's on.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

What does age have to do with it? I'm sick of hearing that bullshît. Does it matter how old he is if he can still go whats the problem?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It's official, Rollins vs Sting at NOC according to Triple H


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Was painfully predictable it was going to be sting after reading the thread about Sting being at MNR..kinda funny to think kayfabe-wise they carried sting to the ring basically covered...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Sting vs. Seth Rollins is official for Night of Champions.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

They're possibly building to the option of Sting getting the feel good clean title win and immediately getting cashed in on by Sheamus. or maybe waiting until the next night on Raw.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Sting deserves the title once before he retires.
> 
> Just sayin'.


AS much as I enjoy sting..no He did tons for WCW but didn't step into wwe till now


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

HHH titty slaps Rollins. I need that gif


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Batz said:


> That's not Sting! That's a statue of Sting!


*YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT WAS A ROBOT STATUE!?*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jobber ZZ is going to win!


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth is a huge joke. At least the character he is playing. I preferred him when he was with The Shield. So, when is he and HHH to go at it, supposedly? All I see is them kissing his ass and being Junior HHH. Of course though, it's all entertainment and supposed to be funny. 
I had no idea some of the chants the crowd were saying.

Great 8 man tag match, and damn Cesaro deserves a title. 

I'm starting to like PCB, but they ain't takin' on no man. WWE Sponsers won't like that.

Highlights for me: New addition to The Wyatt Family, The Dudley Boyz and Brock Lesnar. Finally "new" faces to see.

I can't stand The Authority, but it seems like sometimes when they're on it seems like entertainment is revived back into the shows. Either that, or it's just always after a big PPV. I'll go with the latter.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

30 second promo. Stay tuned for Swerved guys


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What if....

Sting beats Rollins
Ric Flair has a return match and beats Sting
Cena beats Flair for the title, but Flair is a 17 times champion by that point.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Man Sting really should've won at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> Sting going for the WWE Championship? They might as well bring back Goldberg and have him take the US title. You can never have enough 50 year olds, I guess.


Shame they out draw the entire roster huh...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Yes, in fact I would say it's a 75\25% ratio of things ending in fuckery vs. a clean ending to anything anymore.


I wonder if there will ever be a PPV where every match has a clean finish. The biggest swerve of all.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Really good raw. Minus that bumpy divas spot [Feel so sorry for those girls].
I hope wwe turns that revolitio-ish around and fixes it. But sting & the duddleys returning. That new wyatt member debuting.
made this raw very fun and eventful.

Very little to complain about.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Shame they out draw the entire roster huh...


ummmm fuck no they don't. Sting doesn't draw for shit.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

F*ck I was so tired and fell asleep at the beginning and just woke up when Sting was cleaning house...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30F using Tapatalk


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Okay guys hear me out... that is the best Raw we are going to get. Yes it was pretty shit at times, but it's impossible to write an amazing three hour program top to bottom with a one week notice. It's set up for failure.

So on the scale we're working with... this was a great Raw.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sting putting over Rollins. 

We will hear people crying again saying he lost again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/636011735586111488

Someone is mad. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love it and sting looked great out there. Moved around great out there. Could be a good match. I always say don't judge anything until you see it. I wouldnt mind sting winning the title. Only major title he has never had.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth vs Sting. Yes please.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sting for WWE Champion


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Abel Headliner said:


> No they don't.:kobe


Oh come on! That match was a travesty! It shit in the face of everyone watching and taking part in it! Now I might give you the fact that Sting agreed to take part in it, that was his fault, but.. When someone jobs out in a match full of fuckery don't they usually get something in return?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if they still throw Cena in it and make it a triple threat.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> ummmm fuck no they don't. Sting doesn't draw for shit.


Rollins can't lace Stings boots. You guys have been clamoring for him for years then he gets here and you shit on him. 

Typical..


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Sting being there is fine but fuck me do WWE really have to push forward with building up their current roster. 

There are no new stars. Rollins probably will make a brilliant face when this heel run ends but they haven't crossed that boundary that makes him truly legitimate yet with the way they book him. 

One scenario they have to avoid is Rollins losing to Sting and a Sheamus cash in.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So it's going to be Sting vs Rollins for the World Title.

Sting wins. Face Flair for the world title @ Halloween Havoc 2015. Flairs wins his 17th world championship.


Great stuff.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> ummmm fuck no they don't. Sting doesn't draw for shit.


Even Stone Cold didn't draw shit to you. :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Batz said:


> So it's going to be Sting vs Rollins for the World Title.
> 
> Sting wins. Face Flair for the world title @ Halloween Havoc 2015. Flairs wins his 17th world championship.
> 
> ...


I sometimes wonder if WCW won the war. Because ever since 2001, it sure seems that way.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> I wonder if there will ever be a PPV where every match has a clean finish. The biggest swerve of all.


I think people around the world might pass out from shock :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm hoping that Sting is going to put over Seth - clean - which would be huge for him. Let Sting get his win at WM over some other part-timer....not Rollins for fuck sake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Sting wins the belt. WCW :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Oh come on! That match was a travesty! It shit in the face of everyone watching and taking part in it! Now I might give you the fact that Sting agreed to take part in it, that was his fault, but.. *When someone jobs out in a match full of fuckery don't they usually get something in return?*


a wwe title match at NOC :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder if they still throw Cena in it and make it a triple threat.












*FUCK THAT!*
(Unless Cena gets his ass kicked.)


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> Even Stone Cold didn't draw shit to you. :lol


Stone Cold is a top 3 draw of all time. What the fuck are you smoking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> Oh come on! That match was a travesty! It shit in the face of everyone watching and taking part in it! Now I might give you the fact that Sting agreed to take part in it, that was his fault, but.. When someone jobs out in a match full of fuckery don't they usually get something in return?


No. This is WWE. Just because Sting was dumb enough to join WWE and lose to Triple H does not mean he should be rewarded by winning the WWE title. Keep Sting's old balding, can't paint his face right ass away.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Sting deserves the title once before he retires.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Guy has had one match in his entire WWE career and he lost it.Plus he's old as hell, how long will his reign last before he breaks his ankle walking down the stairs?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Batz said:


> So it's going to be Sting vs Rollins for the World Title.
> 
> Sting wins. Face Flair for the world title @ Halloween Havoc 2015. Flairs wins his 17th world championship.
> 
> ...


Chills...

Then Hogan challenges Flair for the title at WrestleMania 32 and breaks his own attendance record!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

sashaisbae said:


> Guy has had one match in his entire WWE career and he lost it.Plus he's old as hell, how long will his reign last before he breaks his ankle walking down the stairs?


Yes becasue all 50 year olds are merely days away from death.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a great Raw. All I wanted was Seth to leave as champ. Thought Sheamus was gonna be there instead of the statue and cash in but thankfully it was the Stinger. 


The show could've used more Rollins.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That ending was SO GODAMN BEAUTIFUL. Easily the best Raw of the year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Night of Champions the Battle of Old School vs New School? New Day vs Dudleyz and Rollins vs Sting. I like it.


Lets get Ryback vs Honky Tonk Man! xD jp.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Chills...
> 
> Then Hogan challenges Flair for the title at WrestleMania 32 and breaks his own attendance record!!


Cage match at 32. Hogan vs Flair. Both blade. :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cage match at 32. Hogan vs Flair. Both blade. :mark:


Lol yes! Flair blades as he's walking down the ramp prior to the bell!!


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Roddy Piper's corpse would be a better substitute for that statue than Sting. Fuck me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> That ending was SO GODAMN BEAUTIFUL. Easily the best Raw of the year.


Whoa now... let's not get too carried away here.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Super Seth gonna go over Sting next lol HHH going to make sure of that. Or who knows Vince probably gonna have Sting go over because he got trolled tonight by his family


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Meh at this direction. Seth should pull a decent match out of him, but I'm just not interested in Sting in the title picture.

Unless he comes back in a week or two as a babyface, Barrett is completely dead in the water.

That divas segment was brutal and the match wasn't much better.


Now for the positives...


Braun is a great addition to the Wyatt Family and it freshens this feud up, which was needed if it's gonna continue.

The 8-man was pretty enjoyable and the aftermath was even better.

I was genuinely shocked by the Dudleys coming back. Tag division is pretty hot right now and this keeps the momentum going. New Day vs Dudleys should be fun...genuinely looking forward to the build up for it.


I missed the opening segment so can't comment on that.

Decent episode with some memorable moments. I think I would have preferred Kane revealed instead of Sting at the end though...even though I would probably be equally interested in that as the direction they're going. All I really want is an NXT vs main roster feud, but it'll likely be a while before that happens.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy birthday Vince!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

We got the Dudley Boyz. Ric Flair returning. Sting screwing up things for the top heels to close the show. Vince McMahon teased appearance. Even had a celeb take a bump.


This was the best Nitro ever.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems like when I step away from the bore and commercials, WWE always has something up their sleeve in surprises...

Rollins = Junior HHH. But the good outcome of it is, at least Cena is no longer champ and I don't have to seem him time and time "The Chaaamp iiiis heeerrree!!!!111" among other goodie stuff. I wonder when he'll turn heel, but I don't know. He still is half thuginized.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol yes! Flair blades as he's walking down the ramp prior to the bell!!


"I WILL NEVER RETIRE!!!!!"


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hhaha cena getting buried


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> What is the WWE's obsession with aging has beens?


WWE wants to give a wrestling mega legend at least to have held the WWE World Heavyweight Championship once.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Night of Champions the Battle of Old School vs New School? New Day vs Dudleyz and Rollins vs Sting. I like it.
> 
> 
> Lets get Ryback vs Honky Tonk Man! xD jp.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> "I WILL NEVER RETIRE!!!!!"


Lol, I love it! 

Takes his sweat soaked sports coat off, strips to his boxers and drops the knee on his coat, wooooo!!!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Night of Champions the Battle of Old School vs New School? New Day vs Dudleyz and Rollins vs Sting. I like it.
> 
> 
> Lets get Ryback vs Honky Tonk Man! xD jp.*


Who takes the belt off Nikki tho? Molly Holly? Michelle McCool?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Batz said:


> We got the Dudley Boyz. Ric Flair returning. Sting screwing up things for the top heels to close the show. Vince McMahon teased appearance. Even had a celeb take a bump.
> 
> 
> This was the best Nitro ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> "I WILL NEVER RETIRE!!!!!"


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Bigger question is. Ow that sting ain't helping roman and Ambrose, who is?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Bigger question is. Ow that sting ain't helping roman and Ambrose, who is?


Will probably be The Rock.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I miss this.

:flairdance


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Batz said:


> Will probably be The Rock.


I want to see Stowman put the Rock to sleep with that move


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Batz said:


> Will probably be The Rock.


Yep!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Bigger question is. Ow that sting ain't helping roman and Ambrose, who is?


Kane. big guy for big guy. :vince3


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> A 50+ year old Sting as WWE Champion


It can happen. Hulk Hogan was Champ when he came back to the WWE.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

See you guys complain about the main roster not getting the rub from the part timers and when it's about to happen you complain. Part of the reason why this generation is not as over is because they didn't get the rub from the 90's stars or lost to them.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Sting vs Rollins for the Title.
> 
> Huh... That was unexpected.


"Anything can happen in the WWE!" - Vince McMahon


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

So I saw Paige and the Bellas talking about the Brooklyn crowd on Twitter lol


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I personally wouldn't be mad if they let Sting win the title, AS LONG as Seth is protected in doing so. That's all I really give a shit about, protect Seth, then have if you gotta have Sheamus cash in on Sting to give him heat, so be it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

tailhook said:


> Who takes the belt off Nikki tho? Molly Holly? Michelle McCool?


*Fuck I loved Molly. My fav Holly!  She was such a babe.










I want Becky Lynch for Champion dammit! As much of a proud Bella supporter as I am If anyone is to take it from Nikki it needs to be the BEST female wrestler in the company.
*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Fuck I loved Molly. My fav Holly!  She was such a babe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Jacqueline up to nowadays?


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Who thought it was hhh statue, don't lie


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

AustinRockHulk said:


> It can happen. Hulk Hogan was Champ when he came back to the WWE.


I'm down for it... it would make up for that WM loss.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So Sting is challanges EC3 for the title and Bully Ray is bak again


Welcome to WWE Impact every monday night on destination america


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ehh, changed my mind.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked raw more then I did summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AustinRockHulk said:


> It can happen. Hulk Hogan was Champ when he came back to the WWE.


Yeah, but that was Hulk Hogan. Massive history in WWE, arguably its biggest star ever. This is Sting, WCW outsider who didn't look good at WrestleMania.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Abel Headliner said:


> No. This is WWE. Just because Sting was dumb enough to join WWE and lose to Triple H does not mean he should be rewarded by winning the WWE title. Keep Sting's old balding, can't paint his face right ass away.


On further thought.. You're right.. Fuck Sting for caving in, fuck him for willingly taking part in that pile of elephant vomit. And that's the last I have to say on the topic.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Batz said:


> Will probably be The Rock.


Yep. Roman is bringing in family for help.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Anyone have a gif of Cesaro smacking Orton's ass at the end of the 8 man tag? :watson


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but that was Hulk Hogan. Massive history in WWE, arguably its biggest star ever. This is Sting, WCW outsider who didn't look good at WrestleMania.


I don't think Sting looked that bad at Wrestlemania. Yes Sting is a WCW outsider but he was a mega legend of pro wrestling. He's up there with guys like "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Dwyane Johnson, Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels. Why not give a wrestling mega legend WWE Championship at least once?


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Didn't get around to watching Raw due to work, but wow, looks like the best Raw in ages! Lots of big stuff and holy shit moments.

- Brock once again making an appearance
- The DUDLEY BOYZ returning
- Sting returning and challenging for title
- Jon Stewart appearance along with Ric Flair
- New Wyatt Family member

Wow, this Raw seems absolutely nuts, and I look forward to watching it.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone watch the show Impractical Jokers by chance? It was pretty cool because I am absolutely certain that I saw Q in the audience during the Dudley Boyz/New Day segment.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Night of Champions the Battle of Old School vs New School? New Day vs Dudleyz and Rollins vs Sting. I like it.
> 
> 
> Lets get Ryback vs Honky Tonk Man! xD jp.*


I would love to see that theme for a PPV. A fairly recent one that came close but not blatantly advertised as such was Unforgiven 2005.

Carlito vs. Ric Flair for IC title. Carlito was only with the company for one year going into the match whereas Flair was a 30 year legend and icon at that point.

Snitsky vs. Big Show. Snitsky debuted a year prior as well whereas Big Show was in the game for at least ten years before that.

Chris Masters vs. Shawn Michaels. Another newcomer who hadn't been on Raw main roster for a full year yet facing off against multiple WM main eventer and 20 plus year veteran with years of service to WWE.

John Cena vs. Kurt Angle. The newfound and bona fide star of the Ruthless Aggression Era battling established star of the company with nearly six years of service and extensive amateur and Olympic background. Cena debuted three year prior but Angle has the experience factor by quite a few years.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

- Charlotte vs. Miz plz. Charlotte is great at everything. Looks, in ring, mic. She should be main evening. 
- Nikki's awesome. Crowd chanting for someone else when Nikki's ASS is on the spotlight is so wrong on may levels.
- The Wyatt Family guy is already more credible than current "champion". Says a lot.
- Poor Cody. Again. 
- Cena's booking doesn't look good atm. Hamsters booing him are not wrestling fans.
- I love how crowd wants divas revolution, yet heckles their match. 
- So Rusev isn't russian anymore, yet Lana is? Dont get it.
- Good to see Owens getting nice reaction. But who was crowd refering to with feed me more chants? Owens had enough, lel.
- #BigESection . Cesaro get his time, now we need #BigESection . The guy is gold.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

AustinRockHulk said:


> I don't think Sting looked that bad at Wrestlemania. Yes Sting is a WCW outsider but he was a mega legend of pro wrestling. He's up there with guys like "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Dwyane Johnson, Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels. Why not give a wrestling mega legend WWE Championship at least once?


From all we've seen Sting is a part timer. Maybe he'l win the title but Sheamus would cash in right after.

Most likely he's not going to win the title and we can count this as yet another title defence for Seth. Besides when you think about it from storyline point of view... Authority would NEVER in a million years have Sting as WWE Champion.


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

Still can't believe how good RAW was today. Dudleys coming back was highlight for me, of course along with Sting but Dudley Boys are my favourite tag team since I was little.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Three straight nights of awesome wrestling.. You done good WWE!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man what an entertaining RAW that was. Lots of great moments filled with barely any bad ones. 

-Lesnar never wrestles on RAW but seeing him destroy Bo Dallas was fun.
-New Day continues to rock. They clown on Brooklyn in their promo yet still get huge cheers post match. Amazing. And the return of the Dudley Boyz was surprising. They still look the same after all these years.
-We get a new Wyatt family member and he was huge. That was an impressive debut.
-Cena/Stewart/Flair promo was okay as it got the point across with Stewart getting the AA.
-Lengthy 8 man tag match. I didn't hate it though. Surprised about Big Show getting punked in the end. 
-Seth Rollins was great in that main event segment. The appearance of Sting was even better. But how did his face paint already looked worn out?

-I did not like that Divas tag match. I been tuning out lately because it's just the same stuff we see each week. There is no way for us to get engage in the competitors. Also cuz Nikki's Title is never on the line. The crowd shitting on the match was a huge sign that something needs to change. Nikki's line about wins and losses not mattering was the line that got me disappointed. They do matter. 
-Poor Stardust. Didn't do much in the Summerslam tag match and got a short segment where he attacks King Barrett and then gets attacked by Neville.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> What if....
> 
> Sting beats Rollins
> Ric Flair has a return match and beats Sting
> Cena beats Flair for the title, but Flair is a 17 times champion by that point.


1. Sting beats Rollins.
2. Sting faces Cena. Have Flair get involved, during the match he's torned between his legacy and his "hate" for Sting. Doesn't matter what he does, Cena beats Sting. Cena ties record. 
3. Post Royal Rumble, Flair is getting more and more annoyed when lured into a promo with Sting. Sting says, "come on, Ric, you cannot let this go. Somewhere the old Nature Boy is still there!". 
4. Flair confronts "his friend Cena". Cena says: "you know what, Ric, I'm giving you a title shot!". Flair is shocked but happily surprised, he smiles, shake Cena's hand.
5. Then in the upcoming months, Ric Flair starts to go heel, forms a new Four Horsemen, he's back to his old tricks and he's gonna do everything in his power to be the one with the better score(beating the 16th championship mark) and the title. 

The match is set for Mania. 

Cena goes over. But the next day on RAW, the new Four Horsemen don't let this go, they get a new leader(whomever it would be ) and they do a number on both Cena and Ric.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Where the hell is Damien Sandow?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck what a fucking Raw.

Dudleys, new Wyatt member, oh and...........................STING!!!!

It was a surreal moment to see Sting hold the belt, yes he won;t win it lol, but it was still a great visual.

Good job WWE, good job.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

That was one of the best RAW's in a long time, coming off a great Summerslam PPV.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

It's official, we have the RAW after SummerSlam, and I like it :nice Outside the God awful Divas match, this RAW was good. Lel at Sting in a WWEWHC match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still buzzing over Raw, I wish I went to Summerslam but being at Raw last night was an amazing experience. I totally forgot about Sting showing up because I would've assumed he'd show up earlier. 

Probably marked out the most for the Dudleys. New Day are fantastic and even better live but having them go against the Dudleys :banderas.


Also one thing. The disadvantage of being at the show is no commentary. WTF was with the Stardust/Barrett and Nevilla tag match :drake1. Everyone sitting near me was confused as hell. I know Stardust is crazy and would be upset about the loss but it was a tag match right? Who was Neville's partner?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Best raw in a long time where the majority of it was very good and actually watchable.

I marked out like fuck when the dudleys came out


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

All the surprises (& New Day being great) _made and saved_ this Raw. Without them it would have been even worse than usual.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, back to shit filler next week then lol. Still, this was a great Raw IMO, mainly made by the surprises and returns. of course. Im glad Brock did something as i was worried he was just going to leave after doing fuck all, but we got something at least.

Still, would have liked him to go after Charles Robinson too lol.

Oh, we have Kane return to look forward to next then, yay. :side:


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Dudleys and sting are all that's needed for people to get excited? No wonder the ratings are dropping... More reliance on old men


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock destroying Bo and Heyman on the mic was awesome.

Marking like a little child again after seeing the Dudleyz for the first time in over 10 years was fucking awesome, what a great surprise and the crowd loved it also.

Sting returning again is always enjoyable, that was great too.

Too bad the over reliance on the older guys and part timers is the only exciting thing these days.

New Day are awesome asw well, everything they are doing right now is gold.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

So WTF was the point of Team PCB winning at Summerslam then basically jobbing to the Bellas on Raw and WHY THE HELL DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE PAIGE THAT LOSES? It's beyond a joke.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Simply the best RAW of 2015. Dudley boys returning, Miz TV segment was actually entertaining, STING being in the title match and Lesnar just being a beast as usual.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Fuck what a fucking Raw.
> 
> Dudleys, new Wyatt member, oh and...........................STING!!!!
> 
> ...


Maybe the WWE will let him be champ for the sake of bragging rights; to say that he was "the man" in WWE too. Sting conquers Rollins and then Sheamus cashes in! 

I'd really hate for Sting to look ridiculous again and for another Rollins title defense to end in a screwy finish or DQ. 

I do think Rollins might pull double duty at NOC; face Sting and John Cena.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Maybe the WWE will let him be champ for the sake of bragging rights; to say that he was "the man" in WWE too. *Sting conquers Rollins and then Sheamus cashes in! *
> I'd really hate for Sting to look ridiculous again and for another Rollins title defense to end in a screwy finish or DQ.
> 
> I do think Rollins might pull double duty at NOC; face Sting and John Cena.


Yeah, i was thinking that myself TBH, they can't surely have Sting lose again, can they? Sting won't be getting title run IMO, so this way he can say he won the belt, even for a minute.

Not sure where that leaves Rollins or Cena though TBH, unless they insert Cena into the feud somehow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cesaro: Portrait of an ass grabber

:maury


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

What a day to return to WWE from my boycott... Only thing I hated was the disrespect the women got... I wish they would go back to NxT where they were at least treated well!


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

So has this been declared the best Raw of the year yet? Brock, Dudleyz, Sting, Jon Stew....all incredible!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The Brock segment was brilliant, and the bradshaw commentary on bo Dallas funny as fuck.
The Dudleys appearance a genuine surprise, and explain also why bubba left tna so quick, the crowd went nuts.
Those 2 segments was better than the entire summerslam

Reign and ambrose are awful in comparison to wyatt and harper in terms of ring presence and ability, the new guy looks like a typical big man, all size and strength but little actual class, and looks like a giant eric young except eric young has more talent.
6 and 8 man tag matches have been done to death and suck

Sting will get the win over rollins but sting cannot beat HHH, what a shock


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That Raw was the best in a long time. The crowd was awesome and a few great moments, especially the return of the Dudleyz. The Wyatt family is looking better than ever and the Brock/Bo segment was pretty funny.

I hope they can keep up this quality of show but I'm sure we'll be back to the standard shit next week.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Are we all supposed to still pretend that John Cena is the greatest babyface in WWE history, even after he threatened, yelled at and assaulted a guest star?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there an actual video on YT of Sting's return, i just want to send the video to a friend and all im finding is damn reviews.

EDIT: Found it finally - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PY7EySt3d0


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

I was surprised they referred to the Dudleys as 24 time champions


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Is there an actual video on YT of Sting's return, i just want to send the video to a friend and all im finding is damn reviews.
> 
> EDIT: Found it finally - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PY7EySt3d0


By any chance, do you know Sting's scheduled dates for the next month? It would be nice if he appeared on most of the RAW's leading up to NOC. I'm not really a fan of these one sided feuds and Rollins having to carry it before the match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> By any chance, do you know Sting's scheduled dates for the next month? It would be nice if he appeared on most of the RAW's leading up to NOC. I'm not really a fan of these one sided feuds and Rollins having to carry it before the match.


Na, nothing has been reported yet. That'll probably come out this week (someone is probably preparing a thread as we speak lol). Id expect him to appear at least twice before NOC, the obvious one being the week before. Would be nice to have a proper build though considering it's supposed to be for the WWE Title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brilliant Raw.

Probably the best of the year in my view. Just a shame we got the 8 man tag match and not some progression on perhaps the Intercontinental Championship by making a meaningful feud over it. I mean even if we got a fatal four way feud between Cesaro, Owens, Rusev and Ryback for the IC title, it'd instantly make it worthwhile. But other then that, I can't really fault Raw. The Divas were shit as they've always been on WWE television, they need to just stay far away and perhaps stay on Smackdown until they're ready to be serious and give the talent the reigns on Raw.

Wyatt Family progression is a big plus. I hope they keep Ambrose/Reigns as a tag team if they're not going to split them up just yet, they could really add something to the tag division. Having New Day/Dudleys/Wyatts/Ambreigns/PTP/Lucha Dragons etc. is a good start. They have Enzo & Cass to potentially call up if they're going to focus more on promos and characters (which the Tag Division has in an absolute abundance) over ring work.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

By trying to build Summerslam as the Wrestlemania of the summer, they also put extra effort in the Raw that followed, just like after Mania. I actually watched most of that Raw. Brock, Dudleyz AND Sting on one show? Insane. 

And why was Dolph wearing Marty Jannetty's pants? :laugh:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Incredible Raw, I think WWE will get more and more interesting as the days go by, I can feel the positivity thanks to our TWO TIME TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS.

Rollins vs. Sting for the WWE and Rollins vs. Cena for the US title and Seth loses both and that lead us to Cena vs. Sting at Wrestlemania?....I'm in.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

sting looks fantastic. He looks to be in better shape than during his WM match and his hair wasn't puffed up hahah.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting did look great, he is supposed to be in fantastic shape by all accounts. If he uses a lot of gel to slick back his hair, you'd notice it less than when he uses hair spray, which does make it look more 'out there'.Oh, and the face paint wore off last night 'cos he was sweating being under there for so long, as would anybody.

The pop he got too was brilliant. Say what you want about Sting, but for a bloke in his late 50s, he really has that star aura down, something WWE i hope realizes, but they still seem to think of him as below them in some aspects, when that simply isn't the case.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Sting did look great, he is supposed to be in fantastic shape by all accounts. If he uses a lot of gel to slick back his hair, you'd notice it less than when he uses hair spray, which does make it look more 'out there'.Oh, and the face paint wore off last night 'cos he was sweating being under there for so long, as would anybody.
> 
> The pop he got too was brilliant. Say what you want about Sting, but for a bloke in his late 50s, he really has that star aura down, something WWE i hope realizes,* but they still seem to think of him as below them in some aspects, when that simply isn't the case*.


That's because he's not a Vince made star, which is BS.

I'm looking forward to the Sting/Rollins match. I've always liked Sting. Now, do I wish we could have gotten Rollins and 90's Sting? Fuck yes. But if they book the match right and with Rollins in his prime and rolling right now, I think they could pull off a good enough match. I'd even be cool with Sting winning since Rollins by that point will have had the title for 6 months(!) already. Half of a year is a great length title for a young heel like him and losing to a legend like Sting won't hurt him at all. And seeing Sting with the WWE World Title would be crazy! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That's because he's not a Vince made star, which is BS.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Sting/Rollins match. I've always liked Sting. Now, do I wish we could have gotten Rollins and 90's Sting? Fuck yes. But if they book the match right and with Rollins in his prime and rolling right now, I think they could pull off a good enough match. I'd even be cool with Sting winning since Rollins by that point will have had the title for 6 months(!) already. Half of a year is a great length title for a young heel like him and losing to a legend like Sting won't hurt him at all. And seeing Sting with the WWE World Title would be crazy! :mark:


Jealousy, i don;t know what else it is TBH, i bet they even think negative things when they hear the pop he gets. Mongs.

Rollins i feel is a great opponent for Sting at this stage, he can bump and make Sting's offence look a lot better, and they can hopefully have a good, competitive match. Please WWE, let them have a proper match before/IF any fuckery happens FFS.

im not sure if Sting will win the belt though, i dunno i just can't see it. Unless Sheamus cashes in straight after. 

think ill explode if he does win it though lol as it's something i thought id never see. Saying that, i didn't think Sting would be given a title match full stop TBH.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> Oh, we have Kane return to look forward to next then, yay. :side:


Do we though? Where exactly does he fit in right now? Rollins is now in a feud with Sting, and Lesnar is disappearing for a while. Unless, of course, the plan is for Lesnar vs. Kane at Night of Champions to build toward the inevitable Lesnar/Taker rubber match.

As for Sting; I see a lot of people saying "oh it was cool he's back, but he won't beat the title." This company just booked the 50-year old Undertaker to submit a former UFC world heavyweight champion. And you think they wouldn't book Sting, who is in even better shape than Undertaker, to beat Seth Rollins so that they can add the accolade of WWE Champion to his storied career?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Do we though? Where exactly does he fit in right now? Rollins is now in a feud with Sting, and Lesnar is disappearing for a while. Unless, of course, the plan is for Lesnar vs. Kane at Night of Champions to build toward the inevitable Lesnar/Taker rubber match.


I certainly wasn't being serious when i said im 'looking forward' to it lol, but he has to come back some time. I was expecting him last night, but i assume it'll be soon. As you say though, there is nothing for him now it's Sting/Rollins, as Rollins was the only logical person he would come back for.

Or Lesnar, but im not sure about that, unless that is the planned match for the next Network house show, that Brock is working.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

To be a 16-time champ you have to LOSE the belt at least 15 times. Is that something to brag about?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

56 year old Sting going for the world title? HA whatever mate. Looking at the bigger picture though, there really wasn't any other option. Daniel Bryan being behind the curtain would've raised the fucking roof but he's still crocked. At least we won't get Sting involved in the Ambreigns/Wyatts feud.

Speaking of those two - I always had this nagging suspicion that Braun Stowman would be the third man. Obviously they've only hot-shotted him into the group because of Rowan's injuries but he sure as hell looks the part. I'm guessing he's still pretty bad in the ring but Harper and Bray can do the donkey work while he provides the sheer presence. I'm guessing Roman will get help from his movie star cousin for a six man at NOC which should be pretty cool. I'm just glad The Wyatts are being given room to progress.

Fucking DUDLEYS return was tremendous. They look fantastic and they'll get people interested in the tag team division again. Maybe for a few weeks. Until the booking comes into play and we'll be back in the shit. Fantastic return though.

The New Day's rendition of New York New York had me chortling like a mad cunt. Xavier Woods is by far the MVP of the roster when it comes to comedic timing.

Fantastic Raw, maybe the best of the year. Even Cena didn't annoy me as much tonight, delivering his promo quickly and to the point. We're still getting those bullshit eight-man tag team matches though. They've been obsessed with multi-man matches ever since The Shield pulled off TV classics every week back in 2013.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Sting is just a filler feud.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Great first hour, rest of the show was crap. Please no more 30 minute divas matches...please...


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Forgot to leave this in the Raw thread

Anyway tonight felt amazing live. The first hour especially. 
*
Heyman and Brock* opened the show. i was shocked. Heyman promo was on point. Incredible work by him(ill have to rewatch) and letting "Brock Smash" take place was a smart idea. Bo was perfect for the job. I adore that guy, his shit eating grin and his delusional speech to Brock was great.

*New Day Song *:lmao the crowd loved them. Even before the show there were plenty of new day rocks chants. The little things throughout the match and their victory celebrations are even fun. Clear fan favorites now.

Now for the pop of the night. *Dudleys returned* :mark:. I had no idea, was this even a rumor floating around? It was a true shocking moment. My childhood was revisited in awesome fashion. "Wazzzzuuuup "and a 3D through a table. :mark:

*Ambreigns vs Wyatts *was fun and Im all in for this new Wyatt member. "who are you" & "we dont know you" were the chants incase anyone couldnt make them out. Im hearing people already saying its not fair that he skipped NXT shows but idc. Sometimes it IS about the look and this guy has it. Looked like a legit monster. Please book him well, take care of this guy. Im excited to see if Ambrose and Reigns gets a new partner too.

*Miz TV *was actually decent live. Made special by the Miz who is just perfection on the mic and getting heat. I mean, give this man something important. Hes so damn good. 

The audience became impatient during the match though. i do not understand this booking. How long was this match, it felt like it was at least 20 minutes sitting there watching meaningless back and forths. I felt bad for the girls but the best thing about that match was in fact doing the wave. I didnt care for the chants much but the wave was fun. Hard to imagine just 2 nights earlier in that building we were all on our feet during baley vs sasha.

*John Stewart *with the mega love. NYC embraced him hard. Hes a natural at promos too. *Ric Flair* got tons of love as well, even if he was a little too team Cena.

*John Cena* recieved nuclear heat. I mean it was brutal and i dont think if he was to actually turn heel that he would ever reach this level of heat. 

*8 Man tag *was okay. Disappointed that it felt like they just threw this match together to fit them on the card. It was a fun match even though watching Dolph get killed became exhausting. In the end we were gifted 2 beautiful RKO's. 

by the time* Seth *got out there most of his heat returned. Sting was a great surprise and sent everyone home happy. He got a big pop but would have been bigger if their wasnt so much stuff to pop for already throughout the night. Great live experience for sure. Hope that came across on tv.

I wish Vince would have appeared to finish off such a pleasant Raw to be apart of.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

RAW showed that WWE still knows how to surprise us now and then; great moments with the Dudleyz, Wyatts, and of course Sting. Even reading forums and such daily I really didn't see those coming. Show really started to taper off after 10pm, and I nodded out. The Divas match was all kinds of wrong and killed the vibe. No story, no stakes, and the Bellas are not talented enough to pull off such a long run. As much as I love the gals in PCB this is becoming a fast forward segment for me.

Gotta go back and watch the 8 man tag and the Sting/Rollins segment as I nodded out around 10:30.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just shows there's hardly any middle ground with WWE. It's either great or shit most weeks. This week it was FUCKING VERY GREAT.

Plus, there were zero rumors regarding The Dudley's return so it was as out of the blue as you can get. Which made it all the better.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why do people think you have to win anything to get a title shot? 

Who did Rock beat to get a title shot with Punk? Cena in that one match? Nope. He challenged Punk and got it.

Who did Brock Lesnar beat to get a shot at Cena last year? Punk and Taker? Nope. He challenged Cena and got it.

Sting challenged Rollins and he accepted. That is why this match is happening.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I LOVED RAW. :drose


----------



## TheGrandmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

epbbi said:


> To be a 16-time champ you have to LOSE the belt at least 15 times. Is that something to brag about?


Yes. Most wrestlers never win the title once. Those that do win and lose it never get it back more than once or twice. Getting it back 15 more times is insane. Most wrestlers lose hundreds of times in their career. Most of these aren't EVEN title losses. So yes, "losing it 15 times" is amazing. 

That tired old argument passed off as clever never made any sense.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Exactly. You're gonna lose the belt anyway at some point, so being chosen as the top guy repeatedly is something of an honour.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

How awkward was that opening skit? Pretending Samartino, Warrior and Andre are the biggest stars in WWE history and not mentioning Hulk fucking Hogan.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Predicting the biggest celebration in history for vinny, the divas getting two long, boring matches, Seth stealing the show, Owens/Ryback, Cena promo, Sheamus boring, Reigns/ambrose promo about nothing.


Just. So. Wrong. 

Suplex City, Bitch....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bo Dallas went to Suplex City!


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't get it.

The Authority wanted nothing to ruin the unveiling of the statue. But then it got ruined still. What happend?

I mean, what did Sting or anyone else do? Where is the Statue? Sting somehow managed to replace himself instead of the Statue. How? Why wasn't the Statue guarded by guardians hired by the Authority?


----------

